# Grow It Long Challenge Keep Growing On...



## Lucia (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey ladies,
This is the next step after the  don't cut it challenge. Thanks  Aireen I borrowed her organizing and prize ideas.
So this challenge officially starts in mid May (used to be June) but you can join and quit at any time.

Those of us who were in the previous challenge and want to continue have a chance to trim, cut and get ready for the next round and KIM. Also previous challengers can continue straight through and roll into this new challenge any trims or cuts inbetween finishing DCI challenge and officially joining his new one are not counted as passes.

That would make a hardcore graduate of Don't cut it challenge start at 6 months for example put that in your 1st sign up post. Check in officially here at the beginning, middle and end of your challenge goal.
Every 3 months is mandatory check in so if you're  going for Diamond status you get your bronze and gold trophies along the way by your name, then the diamond.

Goal: To grow our hair out as long as we want with none-minimal cutting, trimming.

*  Bronze Challengers: 3 months, have 1 trim/cut pass. 

  Gold Challengers: 6 months, have 1 trim/cut pass. 

   Platinum Challengers: 9 months, have 2 trim/cut passes. 



 Diamond Challengers: 12 months, have 2 trim/cut passes.*

You can use some, all or none of your passes its up to you. Trims, cuts, dusting S&Ds all count as a pass so save your passes and use them only when absolutely necessary.
Were just here for accountability, support, inspiration and encouragement.










Diamond Plus: For the hard core long haul challengers who have done 12m+ straight can do whatever they want.             

Challengers that check in, keep to this 0-2 cuts system and extend their times earn more trophies and diamonds according to the rules above.
Let's see who's hardcore   enough to rack them up.    

To join give us your info:


*State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond (you can change this status at anytime) *


*(use don't cut it challenge start date if you participated) *
*Start Date: *

*End Date:  *

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: *

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal: *

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links):  *

*Regimen:*

*Extras to help get to goal faster:*

*What you will do once you reach goal: *


Original Thread

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=743477

I will post inspirations, tips, etc...

Thank this post and/or mention @ Lucia (no spaces)  in your post to tag me, and  I will add you to THE OFFICIAL CHALLENGERS LIST.

siggytag: #teamgrowitlong
Link:  #teamgrowitlong


Who inspired me to start the original challenge











muchmorethanbeauty


https://twitter.com/MMThanBeauty #teamnoscissors

Xx3Tinkerbellx3X






https://scontent-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=13c39c3662518dbeb1146da2c77a256e&oe=55BCC6F6



She's a Sikh so they don't cut their hair ever like Sampson in the bible
info:  http://www.realsikhism.com/index.php?subaction=showfull&id=1248364871&ucat=7

Check out  the LEGENDARY MIDNIGHTCURLS  pics in this blogpost

http://naturalurbanista.blogspot.com/2010/06/one-of-my-earlier-inspirations.html?m=1


----------



## Lucia (Mar 15, 2015)

*Rules and Sign up for 2017**
Click link below

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/grow-it-long-challenge-2015-and-growing-on.755233/page-22

Scroll down to posts 654 and 655 
*
---------------------------------------


The Official Grow it Long Challengers List*

Bronze Challengers:
3months

Gold Challengers:
6 months

@angelmilk   SD: 4/16 ED: 10/16 ?

Platinum Challengers:
9 months

@mysblossom SD: 10/15 ED: 5/16    completed

Diamond Challengers:
12 months

Amarilles SD:5/15 ED: 5/16    




@caliscurls SD: 11/14 DCIC ED: 11/15      





JoyBelle SD:5/15 ED: 5/16    





 ?

joyandfaith SD: 5/15 ED: 5/16 ?
lulu97 SD: 9/15 ED: 9/16   





   ?

tsmith SD: 5/15 ED: 5/16 ?
@*Michelle*  SD: 5/15 ED: 5/16 ?
@keranikki  SD: 5/15 ED: 5/16 ?
@PureSilver  SD: 7/15 ED: 7/16 ?
@traceedeebee  SD: 10/15 ED: 10/16     ?

@GrenadianGal SD: 10/15  ED: 10/16 ?
@GabbyABaby  SD: 11/15 ED: 11/16     ?

@sky035 SD: 12/15  ED: 12/16    ?

@trclemons SD: 12/15 ED: 12/16    





@Aggie SD : 1/16 ED: 1/17    




@Leo24Rule  SD: 6/15  ED: 6/16       







@Nightingale  SD: 12/15 ED: 12/16     ?


Diamond Plus Challengers:
12+ months
Dee Raven SD:5/15 ED: 5/16   





 Complete

ezina  SD: 5/15 ED: 5/16?
Lucia SD: 11/14 DCIC  ED: 1/17      








Mz.MoMo5235 SD: 9/14 DCIC ED: 9/16?   ?

@B_Phlyy  SD: 5/15 ED: ?   





@HelpMe12   SD: 10/15  ED: 7/17 ?

@WeirdoBeauty  SD: 6/16  ED: 12/17   Complete

*Key:*

Complete = Challenger has completed their cycle and did not sign up again. May sign up again at any time.
? = Haven't had a recent update, don't know if this person will sign up again. May sign up again at anytime.

 = 3 months of GIL (grow it long) Challenge

 = 9 months of GIL Challenge






  = 1 year of GIL Challenge
use this link http:// www. picgifs.com/glitter-gifs/d/diamonds/picgifs-diamonds-438363. gif
in image to post no spaces


----------



## Lucia (Mar 15, 2015)

Hair journey inspiration

Naptural85


Naturally High

Melissa


----------



## Aggie (Mar 16, 2015)

Not joining, but will be watching from the sidelines. I'm not really growing my hair out anymore, just keeping it healthy. I'm really more interested in my skin and fitness levels at the moment. All the best to all the challengers!


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 16, 2015)

Starting off as a Gold challenger. My ultimate goal is waist length, I've been stuck at MBL for over a year. Almost 2 years.

My regimen will be deep conditioning regularly with heat, using ceramides and babying my hair more - especially my ends. I will start officially on June 1st since that's when the challenge starts.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll join in on the Diamond level. I had my last professional trim almost 2 years ago when I decided to let my hair grow out. Only been s&d'ing once or twice a year since then. I'll come back later and fill in the details.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll be aiming for Diamond status! 

Start Date: *May 1, 2015*

End Date: *May 1, 2016*

Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: 
*Belly button length (stretched)*

Ultimate Hair Length Goal: 
*MBL (curly)*

What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): 
*No one really, WL as a relaxed head was my longest and I'd simply like to go longer as a natural.
*
Regimen:
*I wash every 7-15 days with Yes to Carrots shampoo, diluted in water (1oz poo, 8oz water). Afterward I condition/DC with Jane Carter Solution Nutrient Replenish Condish, which I leave in and don't rinse out. 

Lately I'm styling with an aloe gel. And that's pretty much it.
*
Extras to help get to goal faster: 
*Keep doing what I've been doing...keep wearing the hair curly, not messing with it too much, detangling very thoroughly, no bandwagons, keeping a simple regimen with few products.*

What you will do once you reach goal: 
*Leave it alone, see how long it gets without setting anymore length goals.*

(Pic below of an old and shrunk WnG but the ends are visible enough)


----------



## MzOptimistic (Mar 16, 2015)

*Diamond Status Me Please*

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: Midback/Waist*


*Ultimate Hair Length Goal: Waist*

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): *

*No one. I want long, healthy waist length hair.*

*Regimen: I wash and DC my hair once a week, co wash with As I Am Coconut cowash, take msm powder daily and bamboo silica. I wear buns all the time. My favorite hair style ever.*

*Extras to help get to goal faster:*

*I really believe MSM Powder is allowing me to get more growth than I normally get so I will continue taking it.*

*What you will do once you reach goal: *
*Maintain and keep my hair healthy and realize just because I grew my hair to my ultimate goal length, doesn't mean stop taking care of it. I might also wear it down more. I never wear my hair down now because keeping it bunned works for me.*


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 16, 2015)

Count me in! I would like to do the Platinum Challenge



Start Date: May 1, 2015

End Date: March 1, 2016

Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: I don't really have a hair length goal, but I think it would be nice to have BSL wng. And by nice, I mean awesome. 

Ultimate Hair Length Goal: My ultimate hair length goal was HL, and I've attained that. So now my goal is to be able to get the most out of my hair and have versatility.

What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): for the BSL Wng, the inspiration came from the photo of the girl in the OP.

Regimen: Wash, DC (weekly or bi monthly as needed), style

Extras to help get to goal faster: I can't think of anything right now.

What you will do once you reach goal: Continue to enjoy my hair. And post some pics on this board of course.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 16, 2015)

Dee Raven  Diamond level is 12 m and our official start date is 3rd week of May 2015 because most of us are on the original don't cut it challenge that ends in May. 
your end date would be May 2016 
I'm just getting the word out early so people can get themselves in the right mindset and do their trims or cuts s and d and get that out of their systems do they can focus on this new round.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification, Lucia. I'm going to edit my information.


----------



## JoyBelle (Mar 17, 2015)

Lucia - I'm Going for the Diamond. 

Start Date: May 2015

End Date: May 2016

Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: w'hip

Ultimate Hair Length Goal:  BSL unstretched 

What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links):  the don't cut it challenge 

Regimen:  Low manipulation, DC with every wash, hot oil treatments when needed

Extras to help get to goal faster: eat healthy, exercise, mineral rich

What you will do once you reach goal: think about a cut/ maintain.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 17, 2015)

*State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond (you can change this status at anytime)*
Going for Diamond status prob Diamond plus status.

*Start Date:* Nov 1 2014 (from don't cut it challenge)

*End Date:* Nov 2015 maybe I'll extend to 2016 

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge:* W'Hip/TBL stretched

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal: * Tailbone booty length  crakin stretched BSL -MBL curly ?

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): *
from OP Natural Neiicey, 1Ballerina and others that I will post as inspirations here 











*Regimen:*
DC 2x week oil scalp massages 3 x week PS no heat baby the ends

*Extras to help get to goal faster: *
working out more cardio vitamins juicing

*What you will do once you reach goal:*
I will maintain maybe let it grow longer but no set goals or limits. I will stick to my regimen but wear it down and out more.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm in.  I got this son!!!  I mean, other than the fact I forget to check in lol

*State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond (you can change this status at anytime)*  I'll be a diamond gangsta.  I havent cut since I cut ALL OF MY PROGRESS off back in aug and have been kicking my self in the but since then.


*(use don't cut it challenge start date if you participated)
Start Date:* I havent cut since Aug and dont plan on cutting any time soon... So 

*End Date:* NEVAH!!! No but seriously it will be a while.  No sooner than Aug this year if that even.  I can go forever with out cutting.  Especially at my current length.

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge:* I actually dont have a goal other than not cutting.

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal:* I would like to get back to mbl or wl.  That was my hairs sweet spot where it was long, healthy, and looked nice no matter what.

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links):* Ugh... All the chicks who are wl already lol

*Regimen:* Wash when my scalp says so, cond when wash, co wash when I want, dc when I remember, leave in, moisturizing spritz, seal as needed, air dry, put my hair up (right now in a curly puff, not enough hair for a bun)

*Extras to help get to goal faster:* I will start taking my vitamins, I will start to take my vitamins, I WILL START TAKING MY VITAMINS!  Drink more water. 

*What you will do once you reach goal:* Maintain and stop watching Beyonce videos that make me cut an aline bob that turns out to look like phreak from the Hackers movie instead which then makes me cut it all off and start all over 


On a side note....  Before you add my name to the list I need to make sure one thing is ok.  I got an under cut with a design (just the nape).  Am I allowed to keep that up or do I need to grow that out during this challenge or does it use up my passes?  Just need to clarify


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 18, 2015)

Diamond status baby! 

Start Date:
 I plan on straightening in the fall & s&ding then so August 2015

End Date:  Aug 2016

Hair Length Goal for this Challenge:
 My hair grows in a V shape and the tail of it just hit hip length so I will shoot for full hip and the tail being at  TBL

Ultimate Hair Length Goal:
I really just would like to see how long my hair can grow. So as of now, I have no ultimate hair goals. Just gonna let my hair do what it do! 

What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links):  
I absolutely ADORE Lashonte Heckard's hair. I've seen her a few times in LA, had the privilege of running my hands through her non-crunchy, non-greasy hair and it's bomb.com.org.net.edu lol

Regimen:
Wash and steam every week to 2 weeks. Roller set 95% of the time after washing to stretch hair. No to low manipulation styles after stretching. Direct heat usage is minimal....maybe 3 times a year if that. 

Extras to help get to goal faster:
Detangle before washing, deep condition with steam after washing.

What you will do once you reach goal: 
Keep growing!


----------



## ezina (Mar 18, 2015)

*State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond (you can change this status at anytime)*: Diamond (gunning for that Diamond Plus status)! I hardly ever cut/trim my hair. I'm about that bun life, lol.

*Start Date:* May 2015

*End Date:* May 2016

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge:* Waist length stretched; APL/BSL curly

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal:* "Whip" length stretched; BSL/MBL curly; thick ends and NO HEAT DAMAGE

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links):* I don't really have any because I have not confidently found a hair twin with my goal length. My progress pics are enough inspiration for now. Though, what has inspired me to meet this goal is that I felt that WL/Whip length was long enough. I would go longer but it would take forever as I'm pretty tall and I just want to start enjoying my hair more sooner rather than later.

*Regimen:* I'm still tweaking it but so far: cleanse 1x month, co-wash every 1-2 weeks, henna every 2 months

*Extras to help get to goal faster:* Continue taking biotin and MSM, more exercise, better nutrition, avoid direct heat completely

*What you will do once you reach goal:* Trim off any damaged ends and maintain when it reaches my ultimate hair length goal damage-free


----------



## Lucia (Mar 18, 2015)

Mz.MoMo5235

Any cutting or trimming during the challenge counts as using up passes, so either you can trim it up before May use 1 pass during and then after or  just let it grow out and when the challenge is done trim up then. The last challenge was severely hardcore so this one gives us some options. 
The whole point is for us to become less dependent on cutting.  
I'm adding you to the list.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm in.  My kitchen will look a hot mess once this is done, but I'm in.


----------



## Carrie A (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey all just cheering from the sidelines because I need another trim or two to give me an even "hemline".  So in maintenance mode for now.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 21, 2015)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm in.  My kitchen will look a hot mess once this is done, but I'm in.


Gel it down and KIM


----------



## joyandfaith (Mar 21, 2015)

*I'm in! I'm aiming for DIAMOND*

Start Date: May 1, 2015

End Date: May 1, 2016

Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: WL

Ultimate Hair Length Goal: 
TBL

What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): All the fabulous ladies of LHCF with awesome hair!

Regimen:
DC 2x/week; light protein 1x/week; co-wash 2x/week

Extras to help get to goal faster: 
Protecting ends better, wearing a scarf to bed 100% of time

What you will do once you reach goal: 
Get my hair done professionally and strut down the street like I don't have a care in the world


----------



## Lucia (Mar 25, 2015)

Tips on moisturizing dry hair.

Mahogany curls

Naptural85

Alley Sanai ? LOC method
Leave in oil cream/butter


----------



## Lucia (Mar 30, 2015)

I found a testimony of shady stylists putting relaxer in a "conditioning treatment" without the client knowledge   
Diff link diff story 

http://www.strawberricurls.com/2010/06/09/stylists-are-perming-your-hair-and-you-dont-even-know-it/

Link below not working 

http://www.strawberricurls.com/2010/...rowdignite.com


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 8, 2015)

@Lucia I'm in! Thanks to you and the Don't Cut It challenge I've learned the folly of my cutting ways

*Challenge Goal: *Diamond* 

Start Date: * November 2014 (Don't Cut It Challenge start date)
*
End Date: * May 2016

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge:*  Solid Waist Length

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal: *Tail Bone Length

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): *LHCF: LynnieB, Constance, LaVgirl;  YouTube: JoStylin, Naptural85 

EDIT: Adding Herlucidsky http://members.fotki.com/Herlucidsky/about/ 
I can't get enough of her Fotki 

*Regimen: *
I've decided to be a "flexible" natural but my constants every 7 - 10 days are:

Pre-poo with EVCO
Shampoo Bar or Co-wash
DC
Protective style 90% of the time
*
Extras to help get to goal faster: *This challenge

*What you will do once you reach goal: *WL - recommit for the subsequent goals of HIP, WHIP, and TBL. TBL -  I don't even know  except maintain of course


----------



## curlicarib (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm really bad at updating Challenges, so can I be an Official Lurker? 

If I were to join this challenge, though,  my info would be:


*Challenge Goal:  *Diamond

*Start Date:*   05/15/2015

*End Date:*    05/14/2016

My trim dates would be the 2015 Fall Equinox (09/23) and 2016 Spring Equinox (03/20/2016)

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge:*   Solid WL

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal:*   Whenever it decides to stop growing (terminal length)

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal:*  My sister, who's hair at it's longest was knee length.  

*Regimen:*  Weekly - Shampoo, DC, Leave-ins, PS

*Extras to help get to goal faster:*  Weekly light protein, Monthly heavy protein

*What you will do once you reach goal:*  Maintain


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 13, 2015)

I'd like to join.

*State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond (you can change this status at anytime) 
Diamond Plus


(use don't cut it challenge start date if you participated) 
Start Date: June 1, 2015

End Date:  December 31, 2016

Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: BSL

Ultimate Hair Length Goal: Hip length stretched

What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): Can't think of any at the moment. Plus I don't know how to post pics. 

Regimen: Co wash 5x week, shampoo and DC 2x week, moisturize and seal daily

Extras to help get to goal faster: Hiding my hair with wigs

What you will do once you reach goal: Maybe straighten for a week then back to protective styling*


----------



## keranikki (Apr 16, 2015)

*State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond (you can change this status at anytime) 
Diamond- I'm making up for my last failed challenge

(use don't cut it challenge start date if you participated) 
Start Date: 15 May 2015

End Date: 15 May 2016

Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: APL

Ultimate Hair Length Goal: WL

What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): 
Lucia-member here
Me- I just want to do something different.  I have never allowed my hair to grow past shoulder length.

Regimen:  I will cowash as needed, since I'm working out a lot more. Wash, protein, moisturizing DC, leave-in, then either "wig it" (if it's not to hot) or WNG.

Extras to help get to goal faster:  Keep ends off of my collar, no ponytails, loose buns only if I'm in a pinch, and lots of protein.  I know you have to maintain a protein/moisture balance, but my hair loves protein. Lot's of it!

What you will do once you reach goal: Undecided*


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 16, 2015)

* Start Date: June 1 2015 Diamond girl here 

End Date: December 2016 

Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: MBL

Ultimate Hair Length Goal: MBL

What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): I'm my own inspiration 

Regimen: Shampoo or cowash every 3 days. Deep condition. Leave in. Styling aid. Air or diffuse depending on the weather. Vitamins, Biotin and EFA's (need to get them it's been a few years). I always drink lots of water and eat relatively well. I will start my high protein diet though by adding protein shakes...this has always helped boost my hair growth.

Extras to help get to goal faster: Vitamins, high protein diet and exercise regularly

What you will do once you reach goal: maintain for a while, get bored, get a dope haircut and start over. It's what I do lol*


----------



## Lucia (Apr 26, 2015)

Reasons not to cut your hair 

http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/1..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=crowdignite.com


----------



## Lucia (Apr 27, 2015)

Elle  Quest for the perfect curl aka Denmipixie 
http://blackgirllonghair.com/2015/04/4-oils-and-butters-that-are-essential-to-my-hair-regimen/


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 27, 2015)

I start on Friday! 

I will do a small trim on Thursday, I really should've done it when I washed this past weekend. My ends look just fine to me, but I'm feeling like I should since I haven't cut any hair since cutting off my relaxed hair 8 months ago. I seem to be retaining nicely. Here we go!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 28, 2015)

I did a search and destroy after straightening yesterday. Jesus Christ on high it took a long time, but it was worth it. I had hardley any splits and ssk's on my left side but my right side had quite a few...especially on the highlighted section of my hair. I'm growing it out so no biggie. 

I'll repeat the process in another 3-4 months.


----------



## naija24 (Apr 28, 2015)

I want to join!!

*(use don't cut it challenge start date if you participated) 
Start Date:  *5/1/15

*End Date: *5/1/16

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge:  *Full CBL

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal: *Full APL

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal: *No one inspired me. I would just appreciate having hair that's long enough to ponytail and never obsess about length again.
*
Regimen:  *Cowash 3x a week, shea butter to seal, keep it minimal, 

*Extras to help get to goal faster: *I really want to get back into inversion/biotin regimen. 

*What you will do once you reach goal:  *Idk. Dance probably


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2015)

Curly proverbs and frogirlginny


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2015)

Ok so I'm going to check my ends again I already did my s and d but since I'm not cutting for a good while I want to start fresh
I'll start officially on Monday but since I'm just counting the month of May as start date the actual day is not important. I will update my album then


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2015)

Ladies get your trims and stuff done asap.

Now lets get it poppin the grow it long challenge is officially ON!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 2, 2015)

*Sideline Watcher* 

Lol!


Omg MidniteCurls hair looks a lot like mine! I wonder if she did have TBL stretched hair in the BSL curly picture bc my longest layer is just reaching BSL when curly/damp. I wonder if I reach TBL if my hair will hang like that bc that is my ultimate goal and if that's the case then I have like 7 inches to grow.


----------



## caliscurls (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder @Lucia  I need to carve out a day when I have plenty of time to get it done.


----------



## Dee Raven (May 4, 2015)

Oh man, it's May already. I need to hurry up and do my trim. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## caliscurls (May 4, 2015)

Think I'm going to try this method from Naptural85 to trim this or next week:


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 4, 2015)

Ladies this is a great challenge.  I will watch from the sidelines this time around.  I don't plan on cutting at all this year, but I don't want to join any more challenges for a while.  I wish you all the best with your hair growth goals.


----------



## Lucia (May 11, 2015)

I was going to update my album fotki but my computer is acting up and I can't post here from my phone
So my update pics are delayed


----------



## caliscurls (May 11, 2015)

Well I did my trim this evening. Getting the ends straight like in the video just wasn't happening so I ended up doing the Curly Girl trim method, curl by curl. It took about an hour,  maybe a little longer, but in comparison to the usual method which includes tension blow drying and using the Split Ender in really small sections, this was much faster.

I am officially ready to do the next six months now!


----------



## Dee Raven (May 12, 2015)

Well, I just washed my hair and I'm going to leave the conditioner in over night. Then  I want to do a light trim in the morning, then off to the races.


----------



## Lucia (May 14, 2015)

Trying this ASAP


----------



## newgrowth15 (May 19, 2015)

Lucia said:


> Trying this ASAP



I wore this style recently.  It turned out absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 2, 2015)

Since I'm not going to put heat on my hair I'm looking for another way to do this.  I may be able to just do this twist out on damp hair.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 2, 2015)

newgrowth15 said:


> I wore this style recently.  It turned out absolutely fabulous.


Nice 
I tried this on week old hair I didn't get the definition I wanted and since it was a humid day and I didn't use any gel my hair got really big. I'm going to try this again on freshly co washed hair maybe I'll get even more definition.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 2, 2015)

I updated my fotki did a stretched length check
New avatar curly ponytail


----------



## Dee Raven (Jun 6, 2015)

So I finger detangled my hair today and it gave me a really great chance to see what my hair health and length all over is looking at. I have to say I was very pleased. I didn't get the trim in that I wanted to before/at the begining of this challenge, so I believe that my last trim was in March and January. My ends seem to be holding up very well. I love that my hair is holding the trim shape; I feel that's a good sign. Other than that, my hair is excitingly long. the bottom of my hair is definitely tailbone length. The crown area, which I trimmed in either January or March (I can't remember which) to WSL (because it was growing weirdly) is now back to grazing HL. 

I had been thinking to give myself a blunt cut at HL once the top grew out, but now I keep looking at the diva cut and thinking about getting some sort of layering, so having even hair is no longer necessary.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm definitely going to be a sideline lurker right now..

I was hoping to see some more coarse, 4z hair as I've been struggling lately.  Still lurking (and hoping)!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 8, 2015)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> I'm definitely going to be a sideline lurker right now..
> 
> I was hoping to see some more coarse, 4z hair as I've been struggling lately.  Still lurking (and hoping)!



@tuffCOOKiE

I think naptural85 is a type 4 or 3/4 ?? But she got her hair to look 2c/3a from using stretched hair first then doing a twist or braid out.
I don't really subscribe to that hair typing thing I find it limits people on the HHJ. JMO like type 4 should only get tips from other type 4
I get good hair care tips from all hair types. Everyone has a struggle regardless of "hair type"  with their hair  There are basic things all curlies wavies and kinkys have in common but I get it It helps to see a similar hair type to inspire as well


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 9, 2015)

Saving my spot!

But I do want to know if as a challenger we can do the Bronze and then once completing that challenge decide to do the Gold and so on?


----------



## Lucia (Jun 9, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Saving my spot!
> 
> But I do want to know if as a challenger we can do the Bronze and then once completing that challenge decide to do the Gold and so on?



Yes you can just post a check in and let me know by tagging me in your post and I'll put you in the big girl list  LOL


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 10, 2015)

Lucia said:


> Yes you can just post a check in and let me know by tagging me in your post and I'll put you in the big girl list  LOL



And how does one "tag" another user?


----------



## Lucia (Jun 10, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> And how does one "tag" another user?



@Leo24Rule 
Use the @ then the persons name it should pop up after 1-2 letters then choose whom you want.
I can add you to bronze for now.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 10, 2015)

@Lucia oh, ok. I've been doing that if not quoting. Never knew that was a way of tagging a person.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 10, 2015)

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...ebook&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=FB_RSS


http://www.risasrizos.com/2015/06/easy-elegant-hairstyles-for-your-curly-hair/


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 10, 2015)

*Bronze Challenger HERE*

*Start Date: Tuesday, June 9, 2015
End Date:  Wednesday, September 9, 2015
Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: MBL (Curly)
Ultimate Hair Length Goal: HL (Full when stretched) 
What or who inspired you to go for this goal: *
_Curly Proverbz_
**_1Ballerina_
***
Other Forms of Hair Inspiration:
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/515732594804975536/ (I like the length and thickness)
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/62909726017605434/ (I want the color and length)

*

*Regimen: Wash 1x a week with ayurvedic powders, followed by deep conditioning treatment. Once it gets hotter continuously I'll co-wash mid week. Do the LOC method.*
*Extras to help get to goal faster: Continue taking Garlic, Multi-vitamin, Hair Skin & Nails, Bamboo pills and drinking Bamboo tea. Also do tea rinses.*
*What you will do once you reach goal: GROW IT EVEN LONGER!!*


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 15, 2015)

Every wash day when I'm combing out my hair and apply my products I _ALWAYS_ snip at hairs that bother me whether it be split ends or to make it neat and pretty.  _BUT _I didn't do that Sunday which was difficult not to do. What kept me from picking up the scissors and using them was I remembered I was in this challenge. lol


----------



## Dee Raven (Jun 16, 2015)

So, it turns out I'm part way to my goal already. The longest portion of my hair is BSL in its wng state, without any stretching on my part. And the change happened because of a change in products. Now I just need to get the rest of my hair to catch up. And I'm confident that I can get that in the time of this challenge. Ya!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Daughter (Jun 20, 2015)

I wanna join, I wanna join! Gold for me 

*Start Date: *Yesterday, Fri 19th June 2015

*End Date: *Saturday 19th December 2015

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: *MBL

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal: *WL

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): *Curly Proverbz. I was looking up henna on YT because I want to cover my rapidly increasing greys and I found her channel yesterday. 

*Regimen: *Moisturise daily (at bedtime) using LCO method. Co-wash weekly, shampoo or clarify monthly. Deep condition with each wash (need to find a deep conditioner, this is what I've neglected and where I may be going wrong)

*Extras to help get to goal faster: *Continue to improve diet for overall health and this will help my hair

*What you will do once you reach goal: *Post a pic and CELEBRATE!!!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## caliscurls (Jun 22, 2015)

Checking in: 

Figured out that using a standing dryer on cool to dry my hair before setting in twists or braids on wash day is my perfect compromise between tension blow drying and air drying. My ends like this much better than air drying for hours. 

I'm a full BSB and a nice MBL now. I'm tempted to straighten it but am going to hold off until the fall/winter. If things go well I should be just barely ( truly _just_ barely ) WL in December.

Full update here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/waist-length-challenge-2015.702357/page-61#post-21487465


----------



## Lucia (Jun 22, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Every wash day when I'm combing out my hair and apply my products I _ALWAYS_ snip at hairs that bother me whether it be split ends or to make it neat and pretty.  _BUT _I didn't do that Sunday which was difficult not to do. What kept me from picking up the scissors and using them was I remembered I was in this challenge. lol



@Leo24Rule

Oh yeah 
    HIDE YOUR SCISSORS!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 24, 2015)

Co-washed & put 15 braids in my hair. I soooo don't like how 2 look & wanna snip away, but trying to uphold my end to this challenge.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Jun 26, 2015)

Info on butters for more there is a butters thread I believe.

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...ebook&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=FB_RSS

Article how to get past your  growth plateau

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...ebook&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=FB_RSS


----------



## Lucia (Jun 28, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2wcrgOk2hSWbb7teD_u8JHEtMyjbyBHD


----------



## Lucia (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm weaning myself off unnatural hair gel mostly Eco styler
 I'm trying to experiment and see if I can restain more length and keep more moisture in my hair.  I'll post something in a month we'll see how it goes I have to find some alternatives now.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 1, 2015)

I feel like my hair is growing and getting healthier.
My birthday is this month and I asked for a hair length check t-shirt lol so I can document my progress.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 13, 2015)

Why is this thread dead?


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 13, 2015)

Is it too lTe to join this challenge. I cut about 3-4"  three weeks ago, I do regret it. I was being very irrational and forgot that Aphogee 2 step could have easily fixed my horrible breakage issue. I have snipped here and there since the cut but nothing major. 

So is it too late to start? I could easily complete the rest of this year without a trim or cut.


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 13, 2015)

@Leo24Rule  taking your post as a call to action!   right now my hair appears healthy but also appears to be in a rut. I don't know if it's stalled at MBL, or resting and thickening up....but it's a little annoying. I did a protein treatment last week just in case I've got something going on and don't know it. Other than that my ends look good and I don't get much breakage.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 13, 2015)

@caliscurls we have the same hair goals 

So you feel as if your hair is at a plateau...a standstill if you will?
Are you taking any growth aid pills?

So your natural now...and I have all my life, but in my household even though my mom is a beautician we never had protein treatments. Is it really necessary?


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 13, 2015)

Could someone plz help me out here.


----------



## curlicarib (Jul 13, 2015)

I don'tthink it's too late.  Just answer the questions in the OP and tag @Lucia.



PureSilver said:


> Could someone plz help me out here.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 13, 2015)

@Lucia, Can I join even though I'm neck-length?  Y'all all flowing and ish in here.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2015)

PureSilver said:


> Is it too lTe to join this challenge. I cut about 3-4"  three weeks ago, I do regret it. I was being very irrational and forgot that Aphogee 2 step could have easily fixed my horrible breakage issue. I have snipped here and there since the cut but nothing major.
> 
> So is it too late to start? I could easily complete the rest of this year without a trim or cut.






Honey Bee said:


> @Lucia, Can I join even though I'm neck-length?  Y'all all flowing and ish in here.



@PureSilver

@Honey Bee

Yes you can join anytime just pick how long you want to sign up for also add your regimen to your starting post tag me and  I'll add you to the list.
You can change that at anytime. Just keep checking in so we can hold each other accountable.

@Leo24Rule
No this thread is not dead


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> @Leo24Rule  taking your post as a call to action!   right now my hair appears healthy but also appears to be in a rut. I don't know if it's stalled at MBL, or resting and thickening up....but it's a little annoying. I did a protein treatment last week just in case I've got something going on and don't know it. Other than that my ends look good and I don't get much breakage.



@caliscurls 

So some questions: 
Where you live have there been frequent and/or extreme weather changes? 

Do you live in the desert Texas, Sahara, Arizona type weather? 


Have you changed anything in your regimen or diet lately? Products techniques styles tools etc 

Do you have lead hairs?  



Now I have to say it MBL is the HARDEST length to pass now it's difficult but obviously it can be done. It will take some extra a TLC and babying  your hair to get through it. Maybe you're using protein DC too often maybe not moisturizing enough. When hair gets thicker or longer it needs more product and more moisture and needs hat moisture more often. 
Sometimes products hat worked before don't work anymore you'll have to watch your hairs reaction closely. See how your hair feels is more important than the look you can layer a styler to get your desired look but tske care of what your hair needs first.  Section hair into 4 or 6 and use a product on each section then wait before layering your sealing oil butter or styler, see how your hair feels then decide keep or not then on to the next product. 
I used to get away with moisturizing 1 time per week now it's every 2-3 days and if it's really dry arctic cold or hot and dry outside 2times a day morning and night I lightly moisturize with mist leave in and seal. 
HHG


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## caliscurls (Jul 13, 2015)

@Leo24Rule  you know that's a good question on the protein. The first time I went natural (before joining this board) I never used protein and reached APL with a simple wash n go routine and super moist twist outs. The one thing I did have though was splits all the time and lots of ssks. Honesty I had no idea what I was doing! The protein treatment last week (SheScentIt Okra) was the first in about 2 months. Earlier this year I was doing it every other week and it was waaaaay too much. So, I don't know if it's necessary or not...maybe I should forgo it you think??

For a little over a year now I've been taking the Natures Bounty Hair Skin and Nails supplement. On occasional I'll use a sulphur oil for about a week..but then fall off, lol! It's just too much extra work for me...I need simplicity 

@Lucia I'm in Northern California and we are in a major drought. Maybe the air is drier than normal and I hadn't noticed?? Diet and excercise are on point -very healthy meals and exercise on average 5x a week for several years now. Things are pretty consistent there except I did recently up my water intake.

No product changes except in the last week I added castor oil to seal. My weekly routine has changed from air drying completely to drying on cool under a dryer. This has resulted in smoother ends and softer hair. I've been doing this for about a month now. Oh and in the last month I've added  a new leave-in (trader joes tea tree tingle conditioner). It's attributed to softer and more moisturizer hair as well. Q1 my hair was dryyyyy so I knew I had to do something...maybe I need even more moisture though???

Lead hairs - yes! My hair grows in a dramatic V and the lead hairs are RIGHT THERE. I used to cut it but last year just decided to let it do its thing.

It's good to know that MBL is notorious for being a challenge. It helps me to put things into perspective BUT based on both of your questions maybe I need even more moisture??  It IS growing, it just seems MUCH slower than normal


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 14, 2015)

In regards to protein treatments, I asked my mother, a former beautician, about protein. She says Virgin hair doesn't really need it, but it wouldn't hurt. Just don't do it everyday, instead every 2 weeks or once a month. 

I asked her could I use mayo or do I need aphrogee, ors, etc & she said Mayo is creamy & has eggs; everything I need.  Or use flat beer as a final rinse & style as usual


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 14, 2015)

@Leo24Rule that makes sense, I will shoot for once a month. I have a honey, beer and egg shampoo bar from Chagrin Valley that I'll use. Hopefully it's enough.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 14, 2015)

I guess me too...


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 14, 2015)

I think I'm gonna have to wait to join this challenge. I bc'd months ago but I'm still finding random straight strands which I then have to snip off immediately cuz they stick out and look weird.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks @Lucia. I'll be relaxing in a few hours even though a video was posted on the sangers of relaxers. I'm really not in the frame of mind to start over right now so I'll be stretching relaxers as long as I can hold out.

Will be posting my stas later. @Lucia should a starting pic be posted?

ETA I won't be relaxing until next Monday.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 14, 2015)

I'll be aiming for Diamond status! 

Start Date: *July 14, 2015*

End Date: July 14, 2016

Hair Length Goal for this Challenge:
*MBL *

Ultimate Hair Length Goal:
*CURRENTLY RELAXED. HAVENT DECIDED IF AND WHEN ILL GO NATURAL AGAIN*

What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links):
*Several relaxed heads on Twitter & Instagram. I've been at BSL but it was short lived. 
*
Regimen:
*I wash once every week and maybe cowash in between if I feel like it/depending on how my hair feels. 
Hard protein 1X/month using Aphogee 2 step protein treatment.
Apply growth aid oils  to scalp 2-3X/wk 
Protective style after 5 weeks post in weaves
Baby my ends and hides scissors. 
*
Extras to help get to goal faster:
*Be very consistent with my vitamin/supplement regimen. *

What you will do once you reach goal:
*May decide to fully transition *


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 14, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I think I'm gonna have to wait to join this challenge. I bc'd months ago but I'm still finding random straight strands which I then have to snip off immediately cuz they stick out and look weird.



STOP CUTTING YOUR HAIR!

In all seriousness though, those random straight bits may just be a part of your natural pattern. I kept cutting my bang because the ends seemed to permanantly be straight even though I haven't had a relaxer since 2006. Originally I thought it was heat damage, but then I went a whole year without using heat and the hair grew back into the exact same straightened pattern. I figure it must be part of my natural curl pattern and sure enough, it started curling up a bit more when I finally let it grow.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 14, 2015)

B_Phlyy said:


> *STOP CUTTING YOUR HAIR!*
> 
> In all seriousness though, those random straight bits may just be a part of your natural pattern. I kept cutting my bang because the ends seemed to permanantly be straight even though I haven't had a relaxer since 2006. Originally I thought it was heat damage, but then I went a whole year without using heat and the hair grew back into the exact same straightened pattern. I figure it must be part of my natural curl pattern and sure enough, it started curling up a bit more when I finally let it grow.




I reached that conclusion earlier today. I closely examined some shed hair and the daggone thing was straight from root to tip. Wth?! You know how much hair I had to cut off??


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 14, 2015)

@Honey Bee you got me crackin up over here! The back of my hair is like that too...it's drastically different from all the other curl patterns on my head. Hopefully that extra trim just put you on a path for some steady growth


----------



## Lucia (Jul 15, 2015)

@Honey Bee
 stop that ASAP.

Thanks
@B_Phlyy


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 15, 2015)

Lucia said:


> @Honey Bee
> It's stop that ASAP.
> 
> Thanks
> @B_Phlyy


I decided to get the back of my head right with SO's barber. I have a consultation with him on Friday. I don't think he knows what he's in for, I got videos and ish. 

Once I get my shape right, I'm good. Whatever straight pieces show up, I'm just letting them rock. I'm trynna grow some hair.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 17, 2015)

Speaking of protein treatments earlier this week. When to do it - - before prepo, after prepo, before deep conditoner???


----------



## Lucia (Jul 17, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Speaking of protein treatments earlier this week. When to do it - - before prepo, after prepo, before deep conditoner???




Before deep conditioner you can do it on dry hair then wash but that might make your hair too hard prob after the wash. HTH


----------



## Lucia (Aug 6, 2015)

PureSilver said:


> I'll be aiming for Diamond status!
> 
> Start Date: *July 14, 2015*
> 
> ...



@PureSilver 

This is fine you don't have to post pics if you don't want to your word is gold here.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Aug 6, 2015)

So here it is my new
All Butta Regimen  


Before I started this I clarified my hair and removed any silicones  or gels thoroughly  I used diluted clarifying shampoo 1 cap to 20oz of water my hair still hated it and I did get some tangles. Detangling time doubled to 20m ugh!!!


Deep condition weekly or bi weekly
Co wash 1/ week or 2/ month  water wash or rinse  inbetween if needed
I like daily rinses when warm out I don't co wash daily.

I condition and de tangle usually 10-15m max then rinse squeeze excess water out with my hands no towels no t shirts.

Mist with aloe Vera then
Camille Rose Naturals. CRN leave in hair milk, some my homemade ayurvedic all purpose oil on length and ends a little goes a long way,  and then CRN moisture butter or if I will braid or twist twisting butter
Paste or pomade for edges. Air dry for 10m then I wrap my hair with an old soft tee shirt for 10m then let air dry again.

I'm looking into micro fiber towels still.  Some products are marketed as micro fiber but there just regular terry cloth towels.

This routine works wether I'm doing a wash n go braid/twist out or ponytail whatever style. Best part I still get defined curls and no crunchy hard dry hair.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 7, 2015)

Water washing looks interesting.  I'm going to look into that & try it on an off day.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm planning on doing a protein treatment with mayo. Do I do it on dirty nappy hair, make sure hair is detangled, or do it after washing hair before deep  conditioner?

What are the proper steps? How do you do your protein treatments?


----------



## Lucia (Aug 7, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> I'm planning on doing a protein treatment with mayo. Do I do it on dirty nappy hair, make sure hair is detangled, or do it after washing hair before deep  conditioner?
> 
> What are the proper steps? How do you do your protein treatments?



@Leo24Rule


There's a lot of good videos on water washing I viewed a couple before deciding on how I would add it to my regimen.  But I've been doing WW for a while off and on. 
A former member got incredible growth retention with daily water washing and co washing a little less. 

Personally I do my protein DC on dirty dry hair then ill co wash  and condition.
Sometimes after a wash and rinse out condition 2-5 m I use apogee 2 minute keratin  if I feel my hair needs some strength.  HTH


----------



## Lucia (Aug 7, 2015)

Ok ladies were coming up on our first check in the 3 month mark is coming up soon for most of us I will be distributing smiley prizes for the 3 month milestone as well.
Check in Ladies!

~~~~~~~~~

*The Official Grow it Long Challengers List*

Bronze Challengers:
@Leo24Rule

Gold Challengers:

TraciChanel SD: 5/15 ED: 11/15
@Daughter  SD: 6/19 ED: 12/19

Platinum Challengers:


Diamond Challengers: 

Amarilles SD:5/15 ED: 5/16
@caliscurls SD: 11/14 DCIC ED: 11/15
Dee Raven SD:5/15 ED: 5/16
JoyBelle SD:5/15 ED: 5/16
joyandfaith SD: 5/15 ED: 5/16
lulu97 SD: 9/15 ED: 9/16
tsmith SD: 5/15 ED: 5/16
@*Michelle*  SD: 5/15 ED: 5/16
@keranikki  SD: 5/15 ED: 5/16

Diamond Plus Challengers:

ezina  SD: 5/15 ED: 5/16?
Lucia SD: 11/14 DCIC  ED: 5/16?
Mz.MoMo5235 SD: 9/14 DCIC ED: 9/16?
@B_Phlyy  SD: 5/15 ED: ?


----------



## Lucia (Aug 7, 2015)

My update
I'm doing pretty good above I posted the no gel regimen I'm now using.
I haven't trimmed at all and I'm going to see how long I can go without a trim seems like my hair is still hovering at WL stretched but it's thickening up a little more that usually means a growth spurt. I really haven't been wearing my hair out much just PS hard as much as possible sometimes  ponytails and rarely a wash and go. I'm hoping to pass WL and get to grazing HL stretched by this fall I'm pushin hard for it.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 7, 2015)

My update:
My hair has thickened up also. My length stretched is grazing either TL or HL. I can't tell because I've only stretched from the back. I've been wearing my hair in multiple braids that end up making a bun or a plan bun as a protective style. I never wear my hair down unless at home. Otherwise, I just do a high bun & add a hAlf wig..


----------



## Lucia (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## caliscurls (Aug 9, 2015)

@Lucia I just watched her banding video Friday and because of it banded mine yesterday. It came out pretty good, next time I just need to add my moisturizer in sections. Those two long banded braids of hers are ridiculous - love it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 10, 2015)

Still going strong. I can't even find my scissors. They were a victim of being lost in my move from the west coast.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 10, 2015)

Update
Been in my mini braids since May. Have been washing/co washing at least 5 days a week. Moisturizing and sealing daily. 
Plan on keeping this until end of September. I do re-do them as needed to avoid matting at the roots.
I may do a small trim when I get back from vacay in October. Haven't decided yet though.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Dee Raven (Aug 16, 2015)

Here's my update:
I'm pretty sure that my hair is longer. I can't really get a good idea about how much it's grown because I realize I've stopped taking pictures. Maybe sometime in September or October I'll get around to it. Then I'll be more sure. And I'll use my one trim pass.

But I can say that my hair is super strong. Today I was playing with this pen that had an electric fan on the end of it and I accidentally got it stuck in my hair while the fan part was still turned on. Uh-oh. So my hair definitely won that battle and came out with a scratch. I didn't lose not one hair.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2015)

Challengers please check 1 st page 2nd post
3 month trophies going up


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyone who wants to re-up doesn't have to post new starting stats just do your update and tag me @ Lucia (no spaces) and tell us which goal your singing up for now. You will start from where you left off we don't start at zero again. ex 3 months then whatever more time you put to to challenge gets added on.
If you're done with the challenge congrats on reaching your no cutting goal, thanks for participating and drop by anytime and see us.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 19, 2015)

@Lucia my 3-month challenge isn't up until September 9th. My original post including challenge stats are on the 2nd page. Almost...


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Lucia my 3-month challenge isn't up until September 9th. My original post including challenge stats are on the 2nd page. Almost...



OOPS!  
I had you down for May for some reason. Corrected it


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 21, 2015)

Checking in and doing well. I put my hair in loose twists this week and I really like them. This just may be my go to for the rest of the year. The ends look good so my moisture and protein routine seems to have balanced out. The key add has been castor oil in my LOC.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 21, 2015)

Part 1


----------



## Lucia (Sep 3, 2015)

Easy "lazy"   braid out tuto


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 5, 2015)

Did my monthly protein treatment with SheScentIt Okra Reconstructor this morning followed by a good moisture deep conditioner. The loose twists really help me keep down manipulation. Next week I'll take these down at the 2 week mark and reinstall the same day.


----------



## JoyBelle (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey ladies: Checking in.... I haven't cut my hair find the challenge began. I may dust sometime soon. I planned to give myself a good trim in late April before starting the challenge and forgot. I'm refining my regimen and will post again once I figure it out.


----------



## ajargon02 (Sep 6, 2015)

Bumping


----------



## Lucia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Dee Raven (Sep 9, 2015)

So this weekend I'm going to do my first trim. Or maybe next weekend. But whenever I do it, I'll take pictures because I'll be straightening. My hair keeps getting tangled at the bottom and I think it's a sign that it's time.

I'm really curious to see how long it has gotten.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Sep 13, 2015)

I've been neglecting my hair due to being bedridden caused by leg pain, therefore, off from work. I *TOTALLY* forgot that this week marked the end of my 3 month challenge.
I've abandoned my hair regimen and just been co-washing every 3 days for moisture, applying leave-in conditioner, and wet bunning.
I do have a lot going on with currently in the process of moving and awaiting surgery for fibroid removal, however, I *DO* want to continue the challenge so count me in until the end of the year!

When I get energy and feel better enough to do my hair properly I will post stats.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 14, 2015)

Inspiration Above and Beyond hair goals
Alyssa Redenti


----------



## Lucia (Sep 15, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> I've been neglecting my hair due to being bed written caused by leg pain, therefore, off from work. I *TOTALLY* forgot that this week marked the end of my 3 month challenge.
> I've abandoned my hair regimen and just been co-washing every 3 days for moisture, applying leave-in conditioner, and wet bunning.
> I do have a lot going on with currently in the process of moving and awaiting surgery for fibroid removal, however, I *DO* want to continue the challenge so count me in until the end of the year!
> 
> When I get energy and feel better enough to do my hair properly I will post stats.




@Leo24Rule 

Hope all goes well and you get better soon. 
Check first page 2nd post you're on th list. 
HHG


----------



## JoyBelle (Sep 15, 2015)

Lucia said:


> Inspiration Above and Beyond hair goals
> Alyssa Redenti


 
Her hair is luscious!... I wonder how long it's been since she last cut her hair.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 15, 2015)

JoyBelle said:


> Her hair is luscious!... I wonder how long it's been since she last cut her hair.



I'm guessing 6-7 years none to minimal cuts trims.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Sep 22, 2015)

http://www.naturalhairrules.com/growing-long-natural-hair/


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 24, 2015)

My hair has been in a protective style since the 7th. It's Marley twists that I put in myself so they aren't too tight. Still been shampooing once a week and moisturizing with my braid spray daily. I add scalp oil 2-3x per week. I'm taking them out tomorrow and will put some crochet braids in for 2 weeks while I'm on my vacation.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Sep 26, 2015)

Checking in...
I'm doing less with my hair as I'm only co-washing every 2-3 days & adding little to none extra products other than conditioner. With that I've noticed less shedding.
Besides starting a YouTube channel of my own I'm also contemplating getting a weave for the first time (vixen sew-in) for during my recovery time post surgery. Thinking take it down in a month, see if progress & if so re-install.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Sep 28, 2015)

Funny how at the very beginning of starting this challenge I was itching to get the scissors & cut. I would say from the 2nd month now going on my 4th month I don't even think about reaching for the scissors.  I don't even know where my hair scissors are lol

Question: I do notice SSK here & there, but does the S&D method count as cutting? It's not important just curious, although, I'll be fine & not feel the need to cut my hair.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 28, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Funny how at the very beginning of starting this challenge I was itching to get the scissors & cut. I would say from the 2nd month now going on my 4th month I don't even think about reaching for the scissors.  I don't even know where my hair scissors are lol
> 
> Question: I do notice SSK here & there, but does the S&D method count as cutting? It's not important just curious, although, I'll be fine & not feel the need to cut my hair.



See it's working I haven't reached for scissors either I might trim soon especially if I straighten cause I see some ssk 
You have a pass you didn't use from your 3 m and you can cut trim or s and d with that
Because you didn't trim before re-upping on this challenge.
If your signing up for 9 months (for you another 6 months cause you've already put 3 months in)  or 12 months you get 2 passes


----------



## Lucia (Sep 29, 2015)

I might be stalking her YT  
Serious Hair goals


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 1, 2015)

Introduced the Inversion Method to my monthly regimen tonight.  Just finished Day 1 with coconut oil.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Kells (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucia said:


> I might be stalking her YT
> Serious Hair goals


Um..........new hair idol!  
Thinking *I remember seeing one of her videos before, ......and why didn't I subscribe then?????"
Subscribing.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## mysblossom (Oct 10, 2015)

**Hello, all!
*
State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond (you can change this status at anytime) *
Gold (i.e. 6 months have 1 trim or fewer)​
*Start Date: *
October 24, 2015​
*End Date: *
May 24, 2016​
*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: *
For the majority of the hair on my head to be CHIN-length unstretched. (Is that possible, I wonder? Here's where I'm starting:​
http://1drv.ms/1FYeOrs​
*Ultimate Hair Length Goal: *
For my hair, when loosely flat-ironed, to be HIP-length​
*What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): 
*
Pashtash and Bright 'N Boldly are my inspirations. 
Pashtash seemed to have enjoyed every stage of her natural, healthy hair journey. 
I adore Bright 'N Boldly's spirit and energy.


​
*Regimen:*

*Alternate between 8 weeks in crochet braids and 2 weeks out* (Anthony Dicky method wash 'n go's, twist-outs, etc.)
*During the 8 weeks in crochet braids:* Pineapple hair at night; keep my own hair clean and strong and moisturized
*During the 2 weeks my hair is out:* Protein treatment; deep condition; mainly wash 'n go's
*Extras to help get to goal faster:*
I'm still thinking this through. ​
*What you will do once you reach goal:*
Attempt to wear my natural hair in a pony tail!


----------



## traceedeebee (Oct 11, 2015)

@Lucia I would like to join.
*
State your challenge goal: *Diamond 

*Start Date: *10/13/2015

*End Date: *10/31/2016

*Hair length goal for this challenge: *My current length is grazing APL when stretched. My goal for this challenge is BSL with most of the upper layers reaching APL. 

*Ultimate hair length goal: *My ultimate goal is either MBL or waist length. Once I reach MBL, I'll reassess. I'm hoping that's not too much to handle. I've been doing my own hair so I don't trust anyone else to help me grow it to my waist. 

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal? *Chicoro-her book saved me and gave practical advice on how to take care of my hair. I only have my Kindle copy but this just reminded me to get my print version back. 
Naptural85-beautiful head of hair and also gives practical advice 
KinkyKurlyQueen-I just love her mini twists. 
*
Regimen: *

Protective style/low manipulation about 80% of the time (mini twists, buns, crochet braids)
Flat iron (maybe twice to check my ends)
Cleanse weekly 
Deep condition weekly 
Protein treat every two weeks 
Moisturize and seal my ends with a butter
Use a moisturizing spray when I'm in crochet braids
Finger detangle. I'm too rough when I use a brush  
*Extras to help get to goal faster: *

Take multivitamin daily
Continue exercising 5-6 times a week  
Eat more protein(20%) and eat more fruits and vegetables 
Cover hair at night and when I'm just lounging around (no excuses)
*What you will do once you reach goal?  *Celebrate and figure out how to maintain


----------



## Lucia (Oct 11, 2015)

Welcome  
@mysblossom
@traceedeebee


----------



## Lucia (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## GrenadianGal (Oct 12, 2015)

@Lucia I would like to join.
*
State your challenge goal: *Diamond

*Start Date: *10/31/2015

*End Date: *10/31/2016

*Hair length goal for this challenge: *My current length is about an inch above APL. My goal for this challenge is BSL.

*Ultimate hair length goal: *My ultimate goal is healthy natural hair.  Waist length when straightened. There are no salons that specialize in natural hair near me so I'm on my own in this. 

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal? *
Tiajonay - Geraldine - 
*
Regimen: *

Protective style/low manipulation
Wash weekly
Deep condition weekly
Protein once per month
Moisturize and seal
Inversion challenge
My regimen is still being refined. I am thinking about doing the MHM which will definitely alter my routine.

*Extras to help get to goal faster: *

Take multivitamin daily
Perfect my exercise routine and stick with it
Drink more water and eat clean
Satin head cover and pillowcase
*What you will do once you reach goal? *Cry


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 12, 2015)

Check in: still co-washing with, but not doing the LOC/LCO method. I'm just not completely rinsing out the condutioner, combing  (no longer finger detangling), use Apogee Keratin & Green Tea Reconstructurizer as a leave-in, apply oil & braid up hair. Still losing less hair


----------



## Lucia (Oct 12, 2015)

@GrenadianGal 

Hi 
 
 
What's MHM?


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 12, 2015)

@Lucia please add me
*
State your challenge goal: *Diamond

*Start Date: *10/12/2015

*End Date: 7/1/2017*

*Hair length goal for this challenge: *My current length is about an NL. My goal for this challenge is MBL. (Always was a big achiever!)

*Ultimate hair length goal: *My ultimate goal is MBL healthy natural hair when straightened. 

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal?

Reniece
Chicoro
Sera
BlackOnyx
Kimmytube
CharyJay
SimplyYounique


Regimen: *

Protective style/low manipulation
Wash weekly
Deep condition weekly
Henna monthly
Moisturize and seal daily
I am a new client of Reniece and Co in Maryland. I am looking forward to taking this journey with them!

*Extras to help get to goal faster:*

     •multivitamin daily

Exercise daily!
Drink more water!
*What you will do once you reach goal? Cry and then…. Whip my hair! 

*


----------



## Lucia (Oct 12, 2015)

@HelpMe12 
Welcome


----------



## Lucia (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm still going strong with my all butta regimen
I haven't trimmed and my ends have only a couple if ssks and even less splits literally I can count them on 1 hand. Plus is my hair is thicker and longer the back hangs grazing APL passed my shoulders and front at shoulders curly with shrinkage  
I just need to keep this up to get full APL then on to BSL curly which is a major goal. 

(I use oils too) and I've only use flaxseed gel once in a while and Eco styler is on the shelf as emergency back up but I don't need it nor do I miss it. Go figure I was a Eco styler junkie.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 12, 2015)

@Lucia where are your pictures?


----------



## GrenadianGal (Oct 13, 2015)

Lucia said:


> @GrenadianGal
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


Thank you for the add. It's the Maximum Hydration Method


----------



## Lucia (Oct 13, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Lucia where are your pictures?



@Leo24Rule
I've been kind of slacking I haven't done any progress pics in a long while.
I will take some this month and post them up hopefully.
PS
I'm waiting  for pics from you when you're all healed up


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 13, 2015)

I posted in the other thread I tagged you in. Why should I straighten my hair for these progress pics? 

I've started back my manager job because their more lenient & flexible whereas with the school district still off because I can't be calling off. Not to mention their not willing to work with my restrictions. Surgery soon


----------



## Amarilles (Oct 14, 2015)

Checking in! Can't believe 2016 is already around the bend!

Hair is doing fine, SSKs here and there but no dusting needed. Regimen is still the same, wash with diluted poo, leave my condish in, style. Nothing else. I did ditch the aloe gel for Ecostyler and S-curl. I love that they're heavier and do a great job at weighing my hair downwards. No matter the style I curl the ends on my finger, to keep them together and all turning in one direction.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 15, 2015)

Took my crochet braids out on Tuesday. Thought I caused a setback by accidently cutting some of my hair, but I didn't. I straigthened my hair today but it's in a ponytail for protection. I will be braiding it up for wigging through the winter. Plan to get a few wigs on Friday.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 15, 2015)

@Lucia with your all butta regimen is your hair hard & stiff? That's how I imagine it would be. Shea Butter does that to me.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 15, 2015)

I


Leo24Rule said:


> @Lucia with your all butta regimen is your hair hard & stiff? That's how I imagine it would be. Shea Butter does that to me.



@Leo24Rule

I whip my Shea butter with oils so it's a little softer so my hairs not stiff.

Also I use Shea butter for PS buns and Camille rose moisture butter which is like a thick cream for out and down styles like braid outs wash n gos etc.
My hairs always moisturized no dry fall hair.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 15, 2015)

@Lucia sounds like I need to whip my Shea Butter mix. When I make mine I just use a fork. I haven't tried Camille Rose products. Are those all natural/organic?


----------



## Lucia (Oct 16, 2015)

@Leo24Rule
You need a small hand held mixer/beater that will make it easier and save your hands. It's not easy to manually mix Shea butter.
Camille rose as far as I know is all Natural that's why I tried them I was looking to decrease my use of synthetic products and now I've done that.
Check them out you can get all her products online and some at target.


----------



## Dee Raven (Oct 17, 2015)

So I still need to post my recent length check and hair trim pics, but I wanted to give a review for my now favorite moisturizing conditioner. I just tried the Carol's daughter marula curl therapy softening hair mask for the last two weeks. And it's amazing. I only have it on for like five minutes in the shower, but my hair has come out the softest I've ever felt. I highly recommend trying it. It's a bit pricey, but a little goes a long way. I love, love, love it.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 19, 2015)

Co-washe'd my hair both Friday & Monday. However, wore my hair out in its curly state Sunday.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 22, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> I posted in the other thread I tagged you in. Why should I straighten my hair for these progress pics?
> 
> I've started back my manager job because their more lenient & flexible whereas with the school district still off because I can't be calling off. Not to mention their not willing to work with my restrictions. Surgery soon



No not necessary, you don't need to straighten just for updates


----------



## Lucia (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 23, 2015)

@Lucia, I was with Ashley, until she pulled out that Tangle Teaser.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Oct 26, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Lucia, I was with Ashley, until she pulled out that Tangle Teaser.



Yes the tips were good until the tangle teazer came out she'll learn the hard way unfortunately.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 1, 2015)

Checking in: I took out my mini twists. I had to keep them in a week longer than I wanted.  I fell during my long run and ripped up the palms of my hands. I know now that I need to keep my headlamp with my other running supplies if I insist on running in the dark. 

But anyway, I found that sealing with loc butter did help my ends while I had my twists in. Today, I'll finger detangle again, prepoo, wash, apply a light protein treatment, and deep condition. I'm not sure if I'll blow out my hair or just put in two cornrows while wet. Next weekend I'll do another light protein treatment before installing crochet braids.


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 15, 2015)

Well, I am a bit bummed right now. I finally took time to look at my pictures from the last time I straightened and trimmed, which was about 2 months ago. And when I compare the pics to my hair a year and two years ago, it doesn't look great. I keep needing to cut my hair almost to the same place. To be honest my hair did get an inch below TBL, however, the bulk of my hair doesn't seem to be getting longer. In fact, it might have gotten shorter. I really want my hair to thicken up, not just part of my hair to get longer. 

I'm not sure if I should just be expecting my hair to thin out at the ends. I see in some pictures of other people their hair makes a V at the bottom. *Does anyone have thoughts about that? *If my hair would do a V that would be one thing, but my hair makes a W (haha), not cute. I'm also not very good at flatironing. I think I've got my technique down, I just need to bump up the heat a little bit because I've been using 360 - 375 and it's not enough so my photos aren't very accurate. 

*Plan Moving forward: *I'm going to start oiling my ends throughout the week, and I'm going to go back to using henna every three months. I always felt like my hair was the strongest when I was using it consistently and thicker (because my hair is really fine) and I really liked the subtle color. Also, I'm going to start taking better pictures. I looked online for a length check t-shirt, but I don't see anyone who has one that goes past MBL. So I'll have to figure something else out.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 17, 2015)

Dee Raven said:


> Well, I am a bit bummed right now. I finally took time to look at my pictures from the last time I straightened and trimmed, which was about 2 months ago. And when I compare the pics to my hair a year and two years ago, it doesn't look great. I keep needing to cut my hair almost to the same place. To be honest my hair did get an inch below TBL, however, the bulk of my hair doesn't seem to be getting longer. In fact, it might have gotten shorter. I really want my hair to thicken up, not just part of my hair to get longer.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should just be expecting my hair to thin out at the ends. I see in some pictures of other people their hair makes a V at the bottom. *Does anyone have thoughts about that? *If my hair would do a V that would be one thing, but my hair makes a W (haha), not cute. I'm also not very good at flatironing. I think I've got my technique down, I just need to bump up the heat a little bit because I've been using 360 - 375 and it's not enough so my photos aren't very accurate.
> 
> *Plan Moving forward: *I'm going to start oiling my ends throughout the week, and I'm going to go back to using henna every three months. I always felt like my hair was the strongest when I was using it consistently and thicker (because my hair is really fine) and I really liked the subtle color. Also, I'm going to start taking better pictures. I looked online for a length check t-shirt, but I don't see anyone who has one that goes past MBL. So I'll have to figure something else out.



@Dee Raven
Don't keep cutting you're cutting your lead hairs thanks theory by  @Chicoro 
If you want to pass that goal you might have to hide your hair some or when straight wear a wavy or loose curl style to hide the uneven ends. 
I have a natural V shape and I used to cut and trim and lost a lot of length that way. I wanted blunter u shape but I'm fine with it now. I will do a U or blunt when I reach my final goal. Hth


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey @Lucia!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 17, 2015)

Chicoro said:


> Hey @Lucia!



@Chicoro
Hey 
 
how are you beautiful ?


----------



## Lucia (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Nov 17, 2015)

protective styles no subtitles but it's a demo tutorial video


----------



## GabbyABaby (Nov 18, 2015)

*I would like to join @Lucia 

State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond (you can change this status at anytime): Diamond

Start Date: November 18 2015*

*End Date: November 18 2016*

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: Full waist length (currently midback length)*

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal: Hip length*

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): No one in particular. I've wanted hip length hair for a long time, but I've had too many setbacks due to my desire for perfect ends.*

*Regimen: Wash & DC 1x/week. Cornrowed under wig 7 days a week. Touch up every 3 months. *

*Extras to help get to goal faster: Manetabolism*

*What you will do once you reach goal: Clip ends and maybe get highlights*


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 18, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Checking in:
> 
> I'm a full BSB and a nice MBL now. I'm tempted to straighten it but am going to hold off until the fall/winter. If things go well I should be just barely ( truly _just_ barely ) WL in December.
> 
> Full update here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/waist-length-challenge-2015.702357/page-61#post-21487465



Checking in: 
Things are progressing as expected, WL is about an inch away now, maybe less. I got a bit of a growth spurt this past 2 months (or it could be how I was checking length before....lightly brushing before hand this time vs. not before). I'm confident I will be right at WL by 11:59pm 12/31/15 lol.

I can't remember the last time I dusted or did an S&D....might take one of my passes in December. 

Looking back over my posts I can say that as this year has progressed the biggest things that have helped my retention are:
- this challenge
- loose twists and buns (which means low manipulation and protective styling)
- adding a good protein routine
- using products lightly 
- being consistent with deep conditioning 
- low manipulation on wash day

HHJ!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 18, 2015)

@GabbyABaby 
Welcome


----------



## GabbyABaby (Nov 19, 2015)

Lucia said:


> @GabbyABaby
> Welcome



Thank you !


----------



## Lucia (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2015)

Ladies this is my starting pic and truthfully, I don't know how to use the attachment file on this new board format. I need help because I keep getting an error reading every time I try. So if someone can kindly walk me through it, that would be awesome. Thanks. I got this one using Onenote. Even that, I'm not sure how I did it.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 29, 2015)

Ok ladies it's time to get serious
Let's talk inversion




** Warning: do not use inversion method when you having your special days. 
*


----------



## Lucia (Nov 29, 2015)

Now that's a BRAID!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 4, 2015)

@Lucia Got me hanging upside down like a bat, trying inversion.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 4, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Lucia Got me hanging upside down like a bat, trying inversion.



 




@MileHighDiva 

I'm on 2nd night 
I'm using that massager it came this week 
I'm all about the length want to get my 2 inches in by New Years.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 4, 2015)

Ok got the link from 
@Aggie 
Reposting here. The Hairdrenalin recipe for reference 

Now I don't know if it works or not yet I have yet to try it so try at your own risk of you do try post any results with this mixture. 

http://www.blackhairinformation.com...method-hairdrenalin-potion-bamboo-leaf-tea/2/




_16oz clear castor oil or Jamaican black castor oil_ – Castor oil is great for regrowing bald spots in people suffering from alopecia.

_45 black tea bags_ – Black tea contains caffeine which stimulates hair growth.

_30 biotin pills 5000mcg_ – Biotin is the original hair growth supplement and also stimulates hair growth and thickens hair too.

_½ bottle cayenne pepper_ *– *We wrote something recently on cayenne pepper being used as a hair growth aid

_4 large squirts of onion oil_ – Onion is also commonly used to stimulate hair growth and we recent wrote a post on an onion juice hair growth aid.

2 large squirts of garlic oil – Garlic is known to stop shedding and is commonly used in some medicated shampoos.

_Stocking or cheesecloth to strain the oil_

_You will also need an oven preheated to 200 degrees f_

Pour the castor oil into an oven proof dish (she used a loaf pan). Add just the contents of the tea bags, not the bags themselves to the oil and also pour in the contents of the biotin capsules into the mix and not the whole capsule. I would imagine that if you use biotin pills you can crush them before adding to the mix.

Mix the concoction really well then put in the oven for and no less than 5 hours but no more than 5 ½ hours, yes beauty takes a looooong time! The cooking time allows the ingredients to fully infuse into the oil. After the time has elapsed strain the oil through the stocking/cheesecloth.

Now add the onion and garlic oils in a 2:1 ratio to your strained oil mix. In the video (at the end of the post) she says ‘drops of oil’ but they look more like large squirts to me. Shake the bottle to combine.

She also recommends a dark colored bottle to store the oil in but it appears that a normal applicator bottle works just as well. And that’s your hairdrenalin potion made!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2015)

Loving my hair today

Used a combination of jbco, evco and evoo to do pre-poo under the dryer earlier, washed with Elucence Clarifying Shapoo followed with Macadamia Natual Oil Weightless Moisture Shampoo. Now I'm sitting under my dryer with Aphogee 2 Step Protein Treatment.

I'll be following this up with Macadamia Natural Oil Nourishing Moisture Masque to soften it up. I'll moisturize and seal, plait in some celies, slap on my wig and out the house I go. Next week, I need to color my hair I can't decide if I'll use a demi permanent or henna my hair as yet


----------



## Lucia (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2015)

Okay I sure hope this challenge doesn't end until December next year because I want in on the Diamond level @Lucia. I will be back to post everything I need to sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 6, 2015)

So I was just watching Ivy Charlaine's channel. She's been doing a length challenge, and has been measuring once a month. She his five or six areas that she measures and I think that I'm going to start doing that for the next year. I used to do it before and I forgot, but it's the most accurate way to measure length.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 6, 2015)

Updates
DC
Avocado and egg on dirty dry hair 20m under heat cap
Co wash with CRN cleansing co wash Squeezed out excess water
Followed up with CRN coconut deep conditioner  30m heat cap
Leave in LOC coconut oil CRN moisture milk and moisture butter
My hair feels awesome after that DC it's now one of my favorite DC treatments most store bought DC don't work for me I always had to tweak them myself and my hair hates them straight off he shelf but this one worked.
I did an s and d on my ends and a 1/8" trim I can't remember the last time I trimmed at all but I know I haven't used any passes yet.  I have hidden my scissors and since its dry and cold out going to put castor oil back on rotation in my regimen.
Also I'm still doing inversion method once that's done I'll go back to 3 x a week scalp massages no inversion.
My short term goal is 2 inches by New Years next goal after that is 1 inch a month in the new year using inversion 1 x a month. If I do this follow my no heat regimen and don't cut any length I should be HL by spring. I will breakthrough WL wall
ETA
This is my 1st trim pass used in over 6m


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 9, 2015)

Lucia said:


> Ok ladies it's time to get serious
> Let's talk inversion


I keep telling myself I'm going to revisit inversion but I keep forgetting to do it


----------



## Lucia (Dec 13, 2015)

Going to ask Siri what ratchet means.


----------



## Amarilles (Dec 13, 2015)

Eugh. I trimmed my hair just now, hair is just everywhere all the time  and I'm tired.  So I've used one of my 2 trimming passes, doubt I'll trim again before 5/16 (my end date) but I'll update if I do.

I don't think I trimmed too much, I kinda grabbed at sections of hair and cut the tips. No particular method or order, ended up cutting 1/2 to 1 inch. Pic below is after the trim.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 13, 2015)

Lucia said:


> Going to ask Siri what ratchet means.


I died when she said she actually had a tail. Thanks for the laugh! I think the next time I'm called bald headed I'll remember that long haired girls have it rough with all that unsolicited advice. All I get is 'girl, if you just use some castor oil or coconut oil, your hair would really grow out faster.'


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 13, 2015)

I just watched strdesign1's trimming video and I am in love. I feel like my hair naturally grows in layers, or maybe I have layers that I never evened out, but her way will allow me to even out the top of my hair in addition to just the bottom layer. And I really love the shape of her natural hair. I feel like the deva cut works great for a certain length, but once you move past shoulder length there needs to be a different proportion. 

Can't wait to use to try this for my second trim, which I will be of course waiting for, lol. Maybe February or March.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucia said:


>


Lovely head of hair and cute personality


----------



## Lucia (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## caliscurls (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucia said:


> Now that's a BRAID!



I don't know why but I love these kind of braids. Can't wait till mine is long and thick like this


----------



## Lucia (Dec 18, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> I don't know why but I love these kind of braids. Can't wait till mine is long and thick like this



See you at HL 
I need to learn how to braid like that


----------



## sky035 (Dec 19, 2015)

I would like to join this challenge:

Start Date: *December, 2015*
End Date: *December, 2016*

Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: 
*Jawbone length*

Ultimate Hair Length Goal: 
*Waist Length*

What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): 
*I love Lisa Bonet's style and her hair length as in my Siggy.*

Regimen:
*Co-Wash - Daily w Rusk Conditioner
Shampoo - 1x per week as needed 
Leave-In - Soft Sheen Carson Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Lotion* *
Styler - EcoStyler (Green)
Setting - Aveda Flaxseed Hairspray or *

Extras to help get to goal faster: 
*Low manipulation, tying my head at night, no heat and no cuts. *

What you will do once you reach goal: 
Reach for a the next goal, which will be collar bone length.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Dec 19, 2015)

@sky035 

 

welcome newbie


----------



## trclemons (Dec 20, 2015)

@Lucia

*State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond:  *Diamond

*Start Date:  *January 2016

*End Date:  *December 2016

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge:  *MBL

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal:  *TBL

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links):  *Personal  dream

*Regimen:  *LCO, massage scalp & baggy overnight daily; PrePoo DC & CW on Tuesdays; Alternate between PrePoo DC & CW and Oil PrePoo & Shampoo on Saturdays; Invert 1 week/month.

*Extras to help get to goal faster:  *Eat a balanced diet, walk during the week days, drink 1/2 my weight in water daily.

*What you will do once you reach goal:  *Take a celebration picture & continue to the next hair length goal.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 21, 2015)

I will be doing the inversion method this week. I've already completed day one and two. I plan on doing this the first three months of next year. 

Also have been taking my multivitamin daily. This is a big win for me. My iron had gotten a little low. 

Since I have been oiling my ends with a thick oil or using twist and loc butter, I haven't been seeing any SSKs. If they're there, I haven't run across any. 

I need to purchase some quality hair cutting shears. I'm on the fence about letting someone else trim my hair after I earn my trim pass. I keep thinking I can do it myself but I get tired and never finish the other side of my head.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 21, 2015)

@trclemons 
Welcome newbie.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 21, 2015)

Lucia said:


>



Review on scalp massager

Pros
Easy to use

Inexpensive especially with the discount

It cuts down scalp massage time in half so my hands aren't so tired after. I only distribute oils with my hands.

Very quiet motor soothing vibration will put you too sleep
(Not recommended for babies or small children )

Soft plastic covering doesn't dig into scalp.
Waterproof oil proof just wipe it off

Gives me same results as if I had massaged my head for 15-20m wtht the work

Cons

Have to use the tool included to unscrew the battery case inside that's slightly tricky but easier once you get the hang of it

More of vibration than extenders moving I have to rotate it in mini circles around my head.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## JoyBelle (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey ladies, I still haven't trimmed or done S&D since the challenge began... I don't think I've cut at all in 2015... And though I should I really don't want to (sheer lack of motivation).  I was supposed to trim when ending the first "2in in four months" session to start this challenge fresh but forgot... My ends don't look bad but they also don't feel great... I hope to find the inspiration to trim or at least S&D before this year is over...


----------



## Lucia (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Lucia (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Chistmas ladies!


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 26, 2015)

Didn't plan on it, but I straightened my hair last night. I'm about an inch or so past SL. Going to wear my straight hair "out" for a week or so then putting in mini braids for my winter protective style.


----------



## JoyBelle (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey ladies, I did a trim/S&D on most of my head... This is my ponytail. I still need to flat iron the top/front so ignore the frizz/hat... I will finish tonight then let it grow till my next pass.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 28, 2015)

JoyBelle said:


> Hey ladies, I did a trim/S&D on most of my head... This is my ponytail. I still need to flat iron the top/front so ignore the frizz/hat... I will finish tonight then let it grow till my next pass.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 29, 2015)

Today, I put Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca CW on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd & rinsed it out, and rinsed out 80% of the Aussie Moist Conditioner.

Air dried and LCOB'd with Cream & Coco Flower Martini Mist, KJ Naturals Lavendar & Lemongrass Leave In, Entwine's Argan Oil on length, Keravada Oil on scalp & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO around the edges and Original Moxie Mango & Tacuma Butter on ends.

I have massaged my scalp and I will baggy overnight.  My scalp and hair is .


----------



## Lucia (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 31, 2015)

I did my monthly hair measuring today, it's actually only been 25 days but whatever. If it is to be believed, my hair grew 1 - 1.5" during that time. I definitely don't believe that that is the case. I've always been a 1/2" per month gal. So I'm going to have to work on finding a consistent routine for measuring.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2016)

Here is my starting pic for the challenge:


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year Ladies!!!

I decided to kick off the year with a bang: 

1.  Pre-poo'd overnight with an AVJ mix 
2.  Mixed Soultanicals Scalp Detox with ORS DC and sat under a heat cap for 1 hour 
3.  Cowashed  with Jakeala Flax Mallow Conditioner
4.  Used SSI Reconstructor
5.  Rinsed out 80% of Shea Moisture African Black Balancing Conditioner 
6.  LCOB'd with Siamese Twist Bamboo Spritzer, Mission Condition Arabian Nights, Entwine Argan Oil on length, Kyra Shea Medley Growth & Restore on scalp, Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey Sealing Butter on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2016)

My starting pic is already in so here's my regimen.

*Finally my update for the challenge:*


*Current hair length = *I think I'm APL now but a month ago I wasn't so I guess I'm going for BSB/BSL for 2016.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning = *Mildly Texlaxed once every 10-12 months

*Goal Month = *My birth month - October 2016

*Current Reggie and styling choices - *Wigs, half wigs, buns alternately.

* Regimen: *Wash and DC once a week to every 10 days depending on time available. Prepoo and oil rinse when I color/henna my hair - once a month. Inversion - 1 week a month for 5 minutes each day. Scalp massages for 3-5 minutes before inversions with hair potion/castor oil, MN and essential oils.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL/BSL? *I am 3.5 inches from BSL and I will be exercising, drinking lots of water, keeping up with my vitamin intake and very little manipulation of my hair. My hair does not like to be excessively touched anyway - I learned this the hard way.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Lucia and hair growers of this challenge!
I was M.I.A, but to be honest I only renewed my membership just for this challenge.
I first started off at Gold, then Bronze, and now I'm going for Diamond!

I've included pictures of the end result from June to Dec 2015. My hair is on the fine side. I'm just going to keep up this challenge as I continue to grow healthy, thicker, and longer hair in addition to weight loss. Ya herd


----------



## Lucia (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Jan 5, 2016)

@Leo24Rule 
Gorgeous hair


----------



## Lucia (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Jan 5, 2016)

@Aggie 
Are you going for gold platinum or diamond?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 6, 2016)

@Lucia do I need to do my stats again?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 6, 2016)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Lucia do I need to do my stats again?


No you're still on the list and you've updated your going to continue. 
I need to update but the end of last year or me was rough I'm just getting back into the groove of things now.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2016)

Day 4 massage with NJoy hair oil and inversion complete. No M&S tonight. Hair still feels wonderful from yesterday's session.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2016)

Lucia said:


> @Aggie
> Are you going for gold platinum or diamond?


@Lucia, definitely diamond. Thanks for the reminder to post it.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 7, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Checking in:
> Things are progressing as expected, WL is about an inch away now, maybe less. I got a bit of a growth spurt this past 2 months (or it could be how I was checking length before....lightly brushing before hand this time vs. not before). I'm confident I will be right at WL by 11:59pm 12/31/15 lol.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I dusted or did an S&D....might take one of my passes in December.
> ...



@caliscurls 

Are you re-upping on the challenge? Your original end date was 11/15 let me know platinum diamond etc.
If you already posted I must have missed it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2016)

Day 5 inversion complete, no massage. Just M&S and heading to bed.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 7, 2016)

@Aggie
Belated Welcome to the challenge

You're doing inversion


----------



## Lucia (Jan 7, 2016)

MIA   
Ladies when you come back please update 

@mysblossom SD: 10/15 ED: 5/16

@TraciChanel SD: 5/15 ED: 11/15
@Daughter SD: 6/15 ED:12/15

@*Michelle* SD: 5/15 ED: 5/16
@keranikki SD: 5/15 ED: 5/16
@PureSilver SD: 7/15 ED: 7/16
@traceedeebee SD: 10/15 ED: 10/16
@GrenadianGal
SD: 10/15 ED: 10/16

@sky035 
@HelpMe12 
@Mz.MoMo5235
@ezina


----------



## Lucia (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucia said:


> @Aggie
> Belated Welcome to the challenge
> 
> You're doing inversion


Thank you. Yes I am


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucia said:


> @caliscurls
> 
> Are you re-upping on the challenge? Your original end date was 11/15 let me know platinum diamond etc.
> If you already posted I must have missed it.



@Lucia yes, thanks! I'm going Diamond and really need a search and destroy session. I need to check back through this thread to figure out the last time I trimmed...its been a long time. This challenge has really broken my need to trim all the time.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 8, 2016)

This round I'll be adhering to the phrase less is more so I'll just keep moisturizing my hair & do the inversion. 

When my membership for the LHCF ended I went back to the ayurvedic herbs for hair care, tried Carol's Daughters Monoi line, & kept my hair up but it was soo nappy. I didnt cut before aiming for the diamond challenge all because I'm no longer scissor happy. So thank you @Lucia, although, I should've due to unevenness & SSK.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 8, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Well I did my trim this evening. Getting the ends straight like in the video just wasn't happening so I ended up doing the Curly Girl trim method, curl by curl. It took about an hour,  maybe a little longer, but in comparison to the usual method which includes tension blow drying and using the Split Ender in really small sections, this was much faster.
> 
> I am officially ready to do the next six months now!



Looks like this was my last trim back in May 2015, wow. I've been looking at my ends and I do have a few splits, not a lot though..way less than I expected. More than likely the protein treatments are the key ingredient I was missing before. They really do help the hair retain moisture better and the Komaza has been the most effective for me so far. 

To be honest I don't feel like trimming  but I know I need to just get it done....maybe next time I redo my hair (I've been saying that for a month now)


----------



## Lucia (Jan 8, 2016)

Leo24Rule said:


> This round I'll be adhering to the phrase less is more so I'll just keep moisturizing my hair & do the inversion.
> 
> When my membership for the LHCF ended I went back to the ayurvedic herbs for hair care, tried Carol's Daughters Monoi line, & kept my hair up but it was soo nappy. I didnt cut before aiming for the diamond challenge all because I'm no longer scissor happy. So thank you @Lucia, although, I should've due to unevenness & SSK.



Personally I don't like Carols Daughter products at all I tried different products and they did nothing for me no slip no frizz control zero moisture


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 9, 2016)

@Lucia  The Monoi shampoo & hair mask are good. I didn't try the conditioner. What products do you like?


----------



## trclemons (Jan 9, 2016)

Last night, I pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ mix & Brahmi/Amla Oil.  This morning, I added ORS Olive Oil Replenishing DC under a heat cap for 1.5 hours.  CW'd with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter, SSI Okra Reconstructor, ACV Rinse & an 80% rinse out of SM African Black Balancing Conditioner.

I LCOB'd with Cozy Moments Protein Mist, Treluxe Untie the Knot, Keravada Super Gro on scalp, Duafe Amla on length, Kreyol Essence HBCO Peppermint on edges and Kyra's Shea Medley Rejuvenate butter on ends.

My water & hair regimen is solid, but I need to greatly improve on my exercise & healthy eating regimen.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 9, 2016)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Lucia  The Monoi shampoo & hair mask are good. I didn't try the conditioner. What products do you like?



I haven't tried the monoi line or all their products
I didn't like the mimosa hair honey it was like grease weighed my hair down and made it greasy.  Some black vanilla stuff no go for my hair. 
The healthy hair butter was Ok but nothing spectacular granted my technique was not consistent then.
I've found some good products and I make my oil and butter so even though I switch up some things I've got my favorite products on rotation.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 10, 2016)

@Lucia I'm still going strong in my mini twists. I redid some of the ones around my edges. I'm loving my flaxseed gel. It's giving me a soft hold but it isn't drying out my edges. I got my loc soc last week and I have been wearing it every night since I got it.  It actually stays on my head. I'm using up some old products while I wear these twists. Hopefully, I can get rid of one of these creamy moisturizers by February. 

I'm back taking my vitamins daily. I'm also back in the gym and running. I enrolled in a lose big challenge for the next eight weeks. I'm hoping to drop 4-8 pounds before my next half marathon. 

Finally, I'm still researching hair cutting shears. I want a quality pair so I can do my own dusting and not worry about causing problems because I'm using cheap shears. I'm still on the fence about trimming my own ends in April. 

I realized that in January of 2013. I got my last relaxer. I almost pulled a Malcom X during that one but I'm thankful because I learned to care for my own hair.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 11, 2016)

Today my hair was extra dry and today was arctic cold     out so I didn't cowash or anything. I started operation re-moisturize 
Here's what I did (LBO)
Misted my hair with water until slightly damp and squeezed the water into my hair
I didn't want damp or wet hair
Heavily applied CRN moisture butter focusing on the ends- I've been using this butter or the deep conditioner as a leave in during winter because they're much thicker than the regular hair milk or conditioner
Sprayed with aphogee protein reconstructor spray  and sealed with oil sometimes I use whipped Shea butter instead and that will last me all week even if my hair is not damp it's still moist.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 11, 2016)

I noticed some broken ends on wash day on Saturday and I'm pretty positive it's because I used the Ouidad clarifying shampoo and curl recovery. So I am going to hold off on using that product for a while. Also, I'm really interested in the CD's Monoi Line as a strengthening conditioner. Perhaps it will blend better with the Marula line. With Marula, it is so easy to detangle. And going back to Ouidad, I could feel how much extra pulling I had to do to my hair to get it to detangle. 

Lesson learned.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 11, 2016)

@Lucia Great tips! I think I was telling someone how in this thread I learned to reduce my SSKs by putting butter on the ends of my hair. I knew I learned it by being in this challenge I just couldn't remember who.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 11, 2016)

Do any of you ladies know the difference between joico moisture recovery and intense hydration? TIA


----------



## mysblossom (Jan 11, 2016)

Lucia said:


> MIA
> Ladies when you come back please update
> 
> @mysblossom SD: 10/15 ED: 5/16
> ...



 Thank you for the reminder!

I am doing wash 'n go's until I "need a break from my natural hair." Then I am wearing crochet braids during breaks from the wash 'n go's.

So far this is working well.

My last keratin treatment + blowout revealed hair at the nape a little past my collar bone. My sides are a little past my ears. 

This year my 2016 theme is Simple, Productive, On-task, Traveling Light, Serene.

In that vein, for the remainder of this hair journey I'm going to clarify once every two weeks, deep condition + detangle once a week, and cowash and style everyday. Products are Shea Moisture's high porosity line and Kinky Curly products.

We'll see how much growth this yields.

Best of luck with your hair goals, ladies! We got this!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @Lucia Great tips! I think I was telling someone how in this thread I learned to reduce my SSKs by putting butter on the ends of my hair. I knew I learned it by being in this challenge I just couldn't remember who.


Using butters on my ends are helping my hair this way as well.  Love it.


----------



## mysblossom (Jan 11, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Using butters on my ends are helping my hair this way as well.  Love it.


 
Oooooooooo! Good tip!!! I'm excited to try this!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2016)

Just massaged my scalp for 2 minutes using jbco then moisturized with some shealoe butter.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2016)

Hmmm, I really have this urge to pull out my hempseed butter but I still have so much of the shealoe and I really do want to at least use up three quarters of of it before moving on to another butter.  I even want to try my hands at mixing some of my butters together to create my own concoction


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 12, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, I really have this urge to pull out my hempseed butter but I still have so much of the shealoe and I really do want to at least use up three quarters of of it before moving on to another butter.  I even want to try my hands at mixing some of my butters together to create my own concoction


That'll be a lovely experiment. I'm overdue for making my body butter. Will your mix just be for your hair?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2016)

My Ultimate hair goal ^^^^


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Ladies! @Lucia, thanks for the reminder. Sorry I've been MIA. I've been staying up on my regimen of DCing w/ heat and taking care of my ends. Since November I've had a sew-in and I've been leaving my hair alone. I believe I am at WL now. When I take out my sew-in this weekend I will update this post.

Good luck ladies and happy hair growing


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> That'll be a lovely experiment. I'm overdue for making my body butter. Will your mix just be for your hair?


No, I use my natural butters on both body and hair. My kinky hair loves butters so they're mostly for my hair.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 13, 2016)

Last night, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of the V05 Strawberries & Cream.

I LCOB'd with Carefree Curls Gold, Liquid Gold Ginger Cream, Keravada Super Gro on scalp, Duafe Amla on length, Kreyol Essence HBCO Peppermint on edges and Kyra's Shea Medley Refresh & Hydrating butter on ends.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2016)

Serious hair goals


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 13, 2016)

Interesting challenge. I will lurk here with you all


----------



## Lucia (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 15, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Serious hair goals


I can't imagine straightening all that hair. It's beautiful but the thought just makes me tired.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 16, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday for me.


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz and Hairitage Butter on my ends.
This morning, I applied a mixture of Curly Kinks DC, HydroQuench Honey Pineapple Hibiscus DC & Brahmi Powder and went under my heat cap for an hour.
Cleansed my scalp with CC Natural's Scalp Scrub and CW'd my length with Honey Handmade's Knot Going Bananas, used Garnier Triple Nutrition as a reconstructor & rinsed out 80% of the V05 Strawberry & Cream.
LCOB'd with *L =* Aphogee Curlific, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Orofluido on length  & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Horsetail Butter on scalp & Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.
My hair is so spoiled.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 18, 2016)

This is my inversion week, which started yesterday and will end on Saturday.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 18, 2016)

@trclemons This is my week to invert, too. I'm glad I'm in good company. I only took down one twist to measure. I'm guessing it would have been better if I took down more. I'll measure again at the end of the 7 days but I honestly think it'll be better if I measure again before my next session in February.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 18, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @trclemons This is my week to invert, too. I'm glad I'm in good company. I only took down one twist to measure. I'm guessing it would have been better if I took down more. I'll measure again at the end of the 7 days but I honestly think it'll be better if I measure again before my next session in February.



My hair grows about 1/2 inch a month, so I am going to measure again at the end of March and see if I get more than 1.5 inches.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 18, 2016)

Welp, I am soooo happy! I used my second trim for this challenge today and I was very pleased to find that my ends weren't actually in that bad of shape. (Like I probably could have forgone a trim altogether.) But I cut 1 - 1.5 inches to thicken up my hemline, which is my main goal now honestly.

The picture in the magenta shirt is from September when I last trimmed and blue is from today (please excuse my rolls).
 
As you can see my ends were very sparse in the magenta shirt. I definitely think that I got 2 inches in the four months since then because the thickness has worked it's way to near hip length now. I am so excited.

The different belts are marking waist, hip and tailbone. And the blue shirt pictures are both post-trim, but in the second pic my hair had started to puff up a little.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 18, 2016)

@Dee Raven 
Keep "Growin' Long and Strong", lady.   head of hair


----------



## trclemons (Jan 18, 2016)

Dee Raven said:


> Welp, I am soooo happy! I used my second trim for this challenge today and I was very pleased to find that my ends weren't actually in that bad of shape. (Like I probably could have forgone a trim altogether.) But I cut 1 - 1.5 inches to thicken up my hemline, which is my main goal now honestly.
> 
> The picture in the magenta shirt is from September when I last trimmed and blue is from today (please excuse my rolls).
> View attachment 348927 View attachment 348921View attachment 348923
> ...



Yeeesssss!!!!  This is so encouraging.  Thanks for sharing your gorgeous hair.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 18, 2016)

Dee Raven said:


> Welp, I am soooo happy! I used my second trim for this challenge today and I was very pleased to find that my ends weren't actually in that bad of shape. (Like I probably could have forgone a trim altogether.) But I cut 1 - 1.5 inches to thicken up my hemline, which is my main goal now honestly.
> 
> The picture in the magenta shirt is from September when I last trimmed and blue is from today (please excuse my rolls).
> View attachment 348927 View attachment 348921View attachment 348923
> ...



[USER=20067]@Dee Raven[/USER]
Wow you're not playing with this hair looks like your hair reached tailbone before the trim.
Congrats!!!
Keep on growing.

In the pink shirt you had half lead hairs and half just passed WL they're not damaged or look split just uneven, if you had cut then you would have delayed your progress. In the blue shirt you see the lead hairs have grown down to TL and the rest of your hair thickened up passed HL. I would have just done an s and d and waited to trim 1-2 inches passed TL but that's me. Your hair still looks nice thick and lush.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 18, 2016)

@Dee Raven  love seeing your hair. I remember reading your story about wanting and finally reaching significant lengths some years ago, so very inspiring!


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 19, 2016)

@Dee Raven When my hair grows up, it wants to be like your hair


----------



## trclemons (Jan 19, 2016)

Tonight, I put Avon's Advance Techniques on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd, and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner.

I LCOB'd with *L =* Aphogee Curlific, *C =* Hawaiian Silky, *O =* Orofluido on length & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges, *B =* Hairitage Horsetail on scalp & Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.

Day 3 of inversion complete!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2016)

This morning I prepooed with Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with aloe juice and castor oil for 30 minutes.

Then I put Kurleebelle almond shea butter shampoo right on top of the prepoo, detangled and rinsed it out.

Next I DC'ed with matrix conditioning balm mixed with Mizani Moisturefuse conditioner under hooded dryer for approximately 30 minutes.

I'm about to hot oil rinse with a castor and sunflower oil mix and rinse it out and will be adding Redken anti-snap leave in sealed with sunflower oil. Put my hair back in three big celies, wig it and done for the day.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 23, 2016)

Finally got around to taking care of my ends. Got in a thorough dusting by using the SplitEnder on each twist as I redid them yesterday after a nice wash, protein treatment and DC.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm wigging, weaving, and braiding all year long just like I did last year. With the occasional week or two break.

My hair is healthy as can be, I'm all about gaining as much length as possible this year.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 23, 2016)

Today was Shampoo Saturday:


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & Spectrum Coconut Oil.
This morning, I applied Embrace the Natural You DC and went under my heat cap for an hour.
Shampoo'd my scalp with Embrace the Natural You Frothing Cleanser, CW'd my length with Alikay's Cowash Me, reconstructed with Joico K-pak, did an ACV rinse & rinsed out 80% of the Elucence Moisture Balance Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C =* Fekkai Glossing & Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter, *O =* Keravada Super Gro on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges & *B =* Marie Dean Coconut Cream Butter on length & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends.

After plaiting my hair, I baggy'd and did my Day 7 inversion for the month.


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 23, 2016)

Took down my mini twists and completed inverting for the month. I'm going to attempt a goddess braid tomorrow. I'm hoping it'll hold for the week.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2016)

MizAvalon said:


> I'm wigging, weaving, and braiding all year long just like I did last year. With the occasional week or two break.
> 
> My hair is healthy as can be, I'm all about gaining as much length as possible this year.


Me too...


----------



## Lucia (Jan 24, 2016)

Ok I finally got around to washing my hair I haven't washed for 2 weeks I refreshed 
Lots of shed hair lots
So I co washed and clarified with vinegar and water DC CRN coconut water DC 45m under heat cap then rinse and instant conditioner CRN Jansysns for 5 minutes
leave in and protein spray seal with oil braid up wrapped in microfiber turban and done. My hairs super moisturized and juicy To bad I'm not wearing a wash n go cause my curls are poppin.  
I didn't continue my daily co washing schedule bc it got too cold but I will try again this week.  Hopefully this will get me over the curly shoulder length hump.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 24, 2016)

@Dee Raven
Could you please post your regimen that you followed to get to TL ? TIA
You know you can't post gorgeous hair pics and then no regimen.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2016)

I moisturized with Mizani D'Tangle leave in, then moisturized and sealed with my shealoe oil infused butter today. Replait my celies and preparing for bed now.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh, of course. Though I will say that I have gone through several regimens since I started and if you've seen that thread about what LHCF got wrong, I've had my share of revelations.

The regimen I use currently, and that I would recommend is the KISS method, especially if you're trying to grow your hair to HL/TBL and beyond. You have to have a method that you can do even if your tired, bored, sick, just don't feel like it, because those are the moments when you're most likely to do something drastic or cause the most damage.

Weekly (or bi-weekly if needed) this is what that looks like for me:
Trick #1: Apply oil to hair 20 - 30 minutes before wash to help with detangling.
1. Wash (I'm in love with CDs Marula line as I'm sure some of you already know)
2. Finger detangle under water 
3. Apply conditioner (Marula line) and continue to detangle, let sit 5 minutes then rinse out
4. Style (95% wng) apply leave in (right now I'm using PM the Conditioner), Marula oil to the ends, and ecostyler gel.

If my hair is feeling a little limp (every few months), I use Ouidad Curl Recovery mask instead of conditioner. Leave it in for 5 minutes. Then style as usual. Works like a charm.

Things I've stopped doing: DC'ing. I know this came up recently because of that youtube video where the girl said she didn't DC. But I don't either and my hair has been none the wiser. I stopped at least six months ago because I honestly just go too lazy to do it.  And actually, now my hair breaks less. (The exception to this is before I straighten my hair, which is 2- 3 time a year. I'll DC with Morrocan oil deep conditioner (amazing) overnight). And on that note, I no longer slather on half a bottle of hair mask either. I know that has been in vogue with naturals, but my hair actually absorbs products better when it is sopping wet and I only use a little. With the exception of ecostyler gel, there's not a product on this post that is not expensive. And I feel A-okay about it because less product, more water, and less time is working better for my hair. 

In fact the game changer for me has been finding the right products for my hair; specifically, the Carol's Daughter Marula line. Since I switched to the Marula line, my breakage became non-existent. And I've literally been checking. I pull apart different strands and check for the bulb. They all have them, so I'm literally only getting shed hair. Initially I had dry ends, but once I started using the oil before and after wash, that disappeared as well. 

The other thing I don't do, which is huge, is go to the salon. All major damage that my hair has sustained has been at the hands of a stylist.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 24, 2016)

Dee Raven said:


> *Things I've stopped doing: DC'ing. I know this came up recently because of that youtube video where the girl said she didn't DC. But I don't either and my hair has been none the wiser. I stopped at least six months ago because I honestly just go too lazy to do it.  And actually, now my hair breaks less. (The exception to this is before I straighten my hair, which is 2- 3 time a year. I'll DC with Morrocan oil deep conditioner (amazing) overnight). And on that note, I no longer slather on half a bottle of hair mask either. I know that has been in vogue with naturals, but my hair actually absorbs products better when it is sopping wet and I only use a little. With the exception of ecostyler gel, there's not a product on this post that is not expensive. And I feel A-okay about it because less product, more water, and less time is working better for my hair. *




@Dee Raven

@bolded
giiiiirrrrlllllll
You just set it off,  in this thread in a good way 
I don't always have time to DC either especially if I'm tired I kind of drop off like previous post I dropped off for 2 weeks.
I tried that DC every week stuff and slowly dropped off to 1 a month but I don't worry about it so much anymore.
I think you have a great point the easier the regimen the easier it is to keep up. Consistency and right products for your hair are more important than DC one day and leaving hair dry as the desert next week.
I got to WL by simplifying my regimen before my wash day used to be a half day convoluted ordeal.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 25, 2016)

@Dee Raven  you are so right about KISS! The simpler I keep my routine and array of products the healthier my hair is. I've gone from overcomplicated pre-pooing for hours, oil and tea steeping and rinsing, overnight DC'ing, scheduled dustings, and multiple product uses that had me overwhelmed to a _very simple routine_ that's manageable and doesn't give me a headache thinking about what needs to be done. Not only is my hair thriving but it's more manageable and fun to style.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 25, 2016)

@Dee Raven
Will you post a pic of your WNG? What are you doing to preserve your ends while wearing WNG?  Just the Marula oil?  TIA


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 26, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> @Dee Raven  you are so right about KISS! The simpler I keep my routine and array of products the healthier my hair is. I've gone from overcomplicated pre-pooing for hours, oil and tea steeping and rinsing, overnight DC'ing, scheduled dustings, and multiple product uses that had me overwhelmed to a _very simple routine_ that's manageable and doesn't give me a headache thinking about what needs to be done. Not only is my hair thriving but it's more manageable and fun to style.



Oh goodness yes, the tea rinses, who can forget the tea rinses. And the henna. Wash day used to be my whole Sunday. And truthfully, it was because I was taught (prior to LHCF) that Black hair was unmanageable, unruly, wild, difficult, ugly.  How do you tame and fix such a terrible thing? Well, it must take at least a day, hours of time, the most expensive miracle products to make it good enough. So I would do all of those things. But it turns out that our kinky hair, or at least my kinky hair, is none of those things and doesn't require all that extensive extra-ness to be good enough. 

Which reminds me that texture acceptance is really huge (at least for naturals)? I had heat damage for several years as a natural and couldn't wear my hair out. It wasn't until I cut it all out that I could start to love my texture and really pinpoint what my hair actually needed.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 26, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Dee Raven
> Will you post a pic of your WNG? What are you doing to preserve your ends while wearing WNG?  Just the Marula oil?  TIA


I'll post a pic this weekend when I wash my hair again. But yes, I only put the Marula oil on the ends every couple of days. Or what I'm starting to do more is rewet my hair mid-week (shampoo scalp only, condition and style). That actually works better than just putting oil on the ends because it re-moisturizes the hair and it re-stretches the hair. My hair coils so there's a point where putting oil on just leads to more ssks.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 26, 2016)

Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Elucence Balance Conditioner.

I LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay Lemongrass, *C =* Soultanical's Mane 'n Thick, *O =* Keravada Super Gro on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Marie Dean's Coconut Cream on length & KJ Natural's Milk & Honey on ends.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 29, 2016)

Today was CW Friday:

Pre-poo'd under my wig at work with AVJ spritz & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends. 
When I got home, I added Aubrey Organics GPB & HSR mix on ends and AO White Camellia on scalp & length for an hour under a heat cap.
Used CC's Naturals Scalp Scrub, CW'd with HH Totally Twisted, Joico K-pak Reconstructor & rinsed out 80% of the Elucence Balancing Conditioner.
LOCB'd with *L = *Annabelle's Honeydew LI, *O = *Keravada Super Gro, *C = *Ouidad Moisture Lock, *B = *Marie Dean Coconut Cream on length & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2016)

As for me today, I prepooed with Matrix Biolage Hydrasource with Aloeconitioning balm mixed with sunflower and palm oil and a dash of aloe jiuce. 

It felt much better than it did last week. I suppose I can use it as a deep conditioner this way, but the prepoo is working swimmingly so why mess with a good thing? 

I used Redken Time Reset shampoo (made my hair feel squeaky clean without feeling hard) and now I'm deep conditioning with Redken Time Reset Youth Revitalizer replenishing deep treatment for 20 minutes under hooded dryer.

This shampoo and treatment also have ceramides and camellia oil in them. I'm a little excited about that so we'll see how good it is for my hair once I'm done. I'm washing this out and finishing off with a palm oil rinse leaving some of it on my hair. 

I'll be moisturizing with Redken Anti Snap leave in sealed with sunflower oil. That's me for my hair day.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 30, 2016)

Just doing a quick check in.

My hair as been in mini braids since  1/2/16. Been following my regimen of co wash 5x a week and shampoo w/ DC 2x a week. I wear a wig to work.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 2, 2016)

Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Darcy's Pumpkin Conditioner.

I LOCB'd with *L =* Cozy Moments Protein Mist, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Keravada Green Tea on scalp & Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO on edges, *C =* Soultanical's Mane 'n Thick, *B =* Marie Dean's Coconut Cream on ends.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Feb 5, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Darcy's Pumpkin Conditioner.
> 
> I LOCB'd with *L =* Cozy Moments Protein Mist, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Keravada Green Tea on scalp & Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO on edges, *C =* Soultanical's Mane 'n Thick, *B =* Marie Dean's Coconut Cream on ends.



You've been working the LOCB method consistently. 
If anyone asks where you got it from don't forget who invented it coined the phrase


----------



## trclemons (Feb 6, 2016)

Yesterday was Shampoo Friday:


Pre-poo'd during the day with my AVJ spritz & Honey's Handmade Knot Going Bananas.
I applied Honey's Handmade Citrus & Sage DC and went under my heat cap for 1.5 hours.
Shampoo'd my scalp with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner, reconstructed with Ion, did an ACV rinse & rinsed out 80% of Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Soultanical's Mane Thick, *C =* Ouidad Moisture Lock & Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Keravada Green Tea on scalp, Queens Curls Safflower on length & Sunny Isle Lavendar JBCO on edges & *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2016)

Prepooing with a mixture of Matrix Biolage Hydrasouce Aloe Conditioning Balm, palm oil, and aloe juice.

Clarified with Elucence clarifying shampoo followed with Elucence moisture shampoo

Deep protein treating with Dudley's DRC 28 Hair Treatment

Deep Moisture treatment with Biolage Aqua-Immersion deep moisture mask and oil rinsing with palm oil. 

Using Biolage Hydrasource daily leave-in and moisturizing my ends with Keracare Jojoba Moisturizer, sunflower oil and KCCC Knot Today blend.

*Later tonight I'll be oiling my scalp with Njoy hair oiland 4 minutes of inversion*.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi everyone! I know I'm late to the party, but I'd like to join this challenge.

*Diamond Status*


*Start Date: *I'll use my last trim date 12/4/15

*End Date: *12/31/16

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: *Brastrap length stretched

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal: *Hip length stretched then BSL curly. 

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): *



*Regimen:*
Once a week:
Prepoo with Chicoro's prepoo or plain coconut oil overnight
Wash with Neutrogena T-Sal shampoo
Spray hair and scalp with aloe juice and glycerin mix, top with GVP conditioning balm. Steam.
Rinse. Apply leave in and/or gel. Style into braids or twists. Apply Blue Magic grease to ends of braids/twists.
Wear wigs for work

*Extras to help get to goal faster:*
Exercise and multivitamins.

*What you will do once you reach goal:*
Wear long pocahontas braids or a chunky twistout for mermaid hair.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 6, 2016)

Ok I've tried doing daily co-wahshes but the weather is so unstable I haven't done a straight week last week I got 3 co washes done.
This week 2 well my original goal was 3 a week and I'm clarifying 1-2 times a month so I don't get any product build up.

Last evening I co-washed,
LCOB method (phrase I coined in my fotki-that I stumbled upon trying to tweak my regimen last year b/c below zero Arctic winter was drying my hair out )

*L* =  *CRN Jansyns Moisture Max Conditioner 
C= CRN Moisture Milk 
O= Homemade mixture of Auurvedic Oils (Winter Version) 
B= CRN Moisture Butter *

Still using my all butta regimen And to lay down my edges Curls edge control passion fruit but I prefer the blueberry.

I've been using cheap suave tropical coconut, Shea and tressemme  botanique damage recovery it has macademia oil in it
I haven't tried their coconut one yet
It's called nourish and replenish.

My all time fav cheap condition we tropical coconut you can't beat the price roughly $2  give or take a couple cents depending where you buy it.

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/suave-naturals-conditioner-tropical-coconut/ID=prod8677-product

Suave Shea butter

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Suave-Professionals-Almond-and-Shea-Butter-Conditioner-28-oz/13269710

Tressemme
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0199...0,100_&refRID=01MQ7NNMKHJSMZ7HRN84&th=1&psc=1



http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0199...0,100_&refRID=01MQ7NNMKHJSMZ7HRN84&th=1&psc=1

HHG


----------



## Lucia (Feb 6, 2016)

Nightingale said:


> Hi everyone! I know I'm late to the party, but I'd like to join this challenge.
> 
> *Diamond Status*
> 
> ...



Welcome newbie


----------



## trclemons (Feb 6, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Ok I've tried doing daily co-wahshes but the weather is so unstable I haven't done a straight week last week I got 3 co washes done.
> This week 2 well my original goal was 3 a week and I'm clarifying 1-2 times a month so I don't get any product build up.
> 
> Last evening I co-washed,
> ...



How do you like the new Tresemme?


----------



## Lucia (Feb 6, 2016)

trclemons said:


> How do you like the new Tresemme?



I like it I've always liked the naturals line too but this one gives more slip and is more moisturizing IMO. There good for rinse outs co washing. 

I just prefer mostly or all natural leave ins for myself.

 Once my conditioners are finished I might try the other one with coconut oil but again if it ain't broke...


----------



## Lucia (Feb 6, 2016)

Another easy braid out


----------



## trclemons (Feb 9, 2016)

Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Darcy's Pumpkin & HE Hello Hydration Conditioners.

I will let my hair air dry for a couple more hours and LOCB'd with *L =* Carol's Daughter Monoi, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Keravada Green Tea on scalp & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO on edges, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 13, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday:


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz.
I applied Honey's Handmade Citrus Sage and Tropical Carrots & Coconut DCs and went under my heat cap for 1 hour.
Used CC Natural's scalp scrub, CW'd my length with Dove Nourishing Oil Care & Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Alikay's Caribbean Cocunut Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Ion Repair Solution, *C =* Loreal Hydracharge, *O =* Hydrathermal's Growth on scalp, Queens Curls Safflower on length & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges & *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.
Lola is plaited and happy!!!


----------



## Dee Raven (Feb 14, 2016)

I washed today and tried my curlformers again. I'm under the dryer right now. Today, I still used the setting lotion (because I'm sitting under the hooded dryer) but I also used diluted gel. I'm pretty surprised by the diluted gel because I probably had a 60/40 solution of water to gel and it immediately started to stiffen up. It made me realize that I really didn't understand what gel was like as far a chemical composition and behavior. So fascinating.

My hope is that I'll get more hold without it be too stiff. But I was kind of liking the result on my natural hair, so I think my next wng and I'm going to try the diluted gel and see how it dries.

I did notice some breakage on the bottom portion of my hair. Boo! And I'm not sure what it's due to so I figure I'll just keep up my regular regimen and hope it goes away on its own.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 14, 2016)

Dee Raven said:


> I washed today and tried my curlformers again. I'm under the dryer right now. Today, I still used the setting lotion (because I'm sitting under the hooded dryer) but I also used diluted gel. I'm pretty surprised by the diluted gel because I probably had a 60/40 solution of water to gel and it immediately started to stiffen up. It made me realize that I really didn't understand what gel was like as far a chemical composition and behavior. So fascinating.
> 
> My hope is that I'll get more hold without it be too stiff. But I was kind of liking the result on my natural hair, so I think my next wng and I'm going to try the diluted gel and see how it dries.
> 
> I did notice some breakage on the bottom portion of my hair. Boo! And I'm not sure what it's due to so I figure I'll just keep up my regular regimen and hope it goes away on its own.



Might be dryness from the gel.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 15, 2016)

DC CRN coconut DC
Clarifying co wash with CRN cream restore CC
Co washed Teessemme botanique damage recovery macadamia oil
LCOB
Leave in CRN Jansysns conditioner
My homemade Ayurvedic oil winter mix
CRN moisture butter
Edges CRN Adjani growth and shine balm -hard to apply it's has little granules in it. But I bought it so I have to use it up.  
Wearing the easy braidout above ^^^
Wearing braids in a bun


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 15, 2016)

Small little length update. Last year I started a 90 day no heat all protective style challenge. I monitored my bang progress because I'm notorious for cutting it off. I had hoped to get it to the bottom of my natural chin after a year. I didn't quite make it, but I'm still happy with my progress. I gained and retained about 4.5 inches in a year which is average for me. 

Maybe I'll make it to the end of my chin by my nappiversary on April 15.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 16, 2016)

Tonight, I put Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Oyin's Honey Hemp.  I got a late start with my hair and I didn't want to go to bed with a wet head, so I sat under my hood dryer on low for 30 minutes.

Next, I LCOB'd with *L =* Ion's Repair Solutions, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Hydrathermal's Growth Oil  on scalp & Sunny Isle's JBCO on edges, *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.

Then, I put on my plastic cap and did my inversion for 4 minutes and I will baggy overnight.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 20, 2016)

Today was Shampoo Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & coconut oil.
I applied HydroQuench Botanical Peppermint Coconut & Honey Pineapple DCs with a scoop of Amla powder and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Alikay's Caribbean Coconut Conditioner & ACV rinse.
LCOB'd with *L =* Lawrence Ray Concepts Shake 'n Go, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Queens Curls Safflower on length & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Caramel Frappuccino on scalp & Soultanicals Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## JoyBelle (Feb 21, 2016)

I've been blow drying and flat ironing regularly, doing the chase method with a very small tooth comb, not really doing any DC's or oil treatment, and trying to make my press last for two weeks (I usually wash weekly)... My hair is finally in revolt...

Had wash day yesterday - and used indirect heat.

Oiled hair with Mahabhringaraj oil
Pre-poo/Protein treatment -  Aphogee 2 min (15 min no heat) then ORS Hair Mayo (10 min with heat)
Just water washed (had been using Neutrogena clarifying shampoo recently)
DC'd with Silicon Mix mixed with castor oil, melted shea butter, and olive oil (1hr with heat)
Detangled with CD Cupaucu mask and Pantene anti-frizz
No-comb rollerset my hair with elasta qp olive oil and mango butter curl defining pudding, Parnevu t-tree creme and IC heat protectant
Slept in rollers all while getting the side eye from DH and forgetting how to place my head on the pillow so I can sleep restfully 
Sat under dryer on cool for 15 min this morning
I was going to flat iron my hair this morning but I'm going to make this roller-set presentable and pin curl the three wet sections.
Eta-photo


----------



## trclemons (Feb 22, 2016)

JoyBelle said:


> I've been blow drying and flat ironing regularly, doing the chase method with a very small tooth comb, not really doing any DC's or oil treatment, and trying to make my press last for two weeks (I usually wash weekly)... My hair is finally in revolt...
> 
> Had wash day yesterday - and used indirect heat.
> 
> ...



That roller set is nice.  I hope mine turns out like that when I do it in April.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 23, 2016)

Tonight, I put Jakeala's Flax Mallow Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Alikay's Caribbean Coconut Milk & V05 Island Coconut Moisturizing Conditioners.

Sat under the dryer on low for 45 minutes and LCOB'd with *L =* Lawrence Ray Concepts Shake 'n Go, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, NJoy's Sulfur on scalp & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges, *B =* Kyra's Shea Medley Strength & Emollient Butter Cream on ends.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 27, 2016)

For CoWash Saturday, I:


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ mix and Spectrum coconut oil on the ends.
I applied Shea Moisture Manuka DC and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Used CC Natural's scalp scrub, CW'd my length with Jakeala Flax Mallow, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Jakeala Pineapple Protein Spray, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot & Hawaiian Silky, *O =* Queens Curls Safflower & Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappuccino on scalp & Zipporah Beauty Sweet Orange Shea Cocoa Moist on ends.


----------



## Dee Raven (Feb 28, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Dee Raven
> Will you post a pic of your WNG? What are you doing to preserve your ends while wearing WNG?  Just the Marula oil?  TIA



Sorry this took so long. I kept forgetting to take pictures. For my wngs I mainly use Marula oil every couple of days. If it's really dry and I can't re-wash it, I'll spritz some water over my head and let it fall on my hair. But that's really rare. For me the gel, is what keeps the hair (and ends) protected because it prevents my hair from coiling all the way. If you can see from the dry hair photo, my hair forms really tight, tiny coils and left to its own defenses, it would shrink up to 3 - 4 inches. Tangle city.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 28, 2016)

@Dee Raven, your hair is fire Lady.
Beautiful WNG and head of hair. Thank you for the tips!


----------



## trclemons (Mar 1, 2016)

Tonight, I put Jakeala's Flax Mallow & HE Totally Twisted Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of V05 Island Coconut Moisturizing Conditioner.

Sat under the dryer on low for an hour and LCOB'd with *L =* Jakeala Pineapple Protein Spray, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Keravada Oatmeal Milk & Honey Alter Ego on scalp & Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges, *B =* Zipporah Beauty Sweet Orange Shea Cocoa Moist on ends.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 5, 2016)

Today was Shampoo Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & coconut oil.
Applied Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrots DC and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Ynobe's Pumpkin Silk, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of V05 Island Coconut Conditioner & ACV rinse.
LBO'd with *L =* Cream & Coco's 1000 Flowers, *B =* Alikay's Shea Yogurt on length, Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Honey's Handmade Whipped Vanilla on ends, *O =* Sunny Isles Lavender JBCO on edges.
I am really hoping for some growth & retention when I do my 1st quarter length check at the end of this month.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2016)

Just completed 7 days of inversions for this month tonight.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 9, 2016)

I put HE Totally Twisted Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for a little over 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of V05 Island Coconut Moisturizing Conditioner.

 I LCOB'd with *L =* Cream & Coco 1000 Flowers Martini Mist, *C =* KJ Naturals Lemongrass Marshmallow Slip, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Mielle Organics on scalp & Sunny Isles JBCO on edges, *B =* Hairitage Hydration on ends.


----------



## traceedeebee (Mar 9, 2016)

@Dee Raven I love your wng. Gorgeous!

I'm almost to my 6th month. I get to have a trim which I need. I attempted a flat twist out last weekend and here were my results. I'm grazing BSL but I know my trim will take me back a half to full inch. I believe I will request a half inch. I still haven't invested in some quality sheers yet. I actually need to put it on my list so I can set a reminder. I'm still oil rinsing. That has made detangling a breeze for me and reduced my frustration when I have to detangle.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 9, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @Dee Raven I love your wng. Gorgeous!
> 
> I'm almost to my 6th month. I get to have a trim which I need. I attempted a flat twist out last weekend and here were my results. I'm grazing BSL but I know my trim will take me back a half to full inch. I believe I will request a half inch. I still haven't invested in some quality sheers yet. I actually need to put it on my list so I can set a reminder. I'm still oil rinsing. That has made detangling a breeze for me and reduced my frustration when I have to detangle.


Love it @traceedeebee. It came out really pretty


----------



## trclemons (Mar 12, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & Duafe Naturals Whipped Amla on ends.
Applied Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrots DC and went under my heat cap for an hour.
Used CC's Naturals Scalp Scrub, CW'd my length with Ynobe's Pumpkin Silk, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration.
LCOB'd with *L =* Aphogee Curlific, *C =* HydroQuench Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 18, 2016)

I had a cold  so no washing for 2 weeks.  Cowshed locb with CRN and oils. Going to start back up with my usual hair regimen.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 19, 2016)

Got my LC shirt in the mail today. L have to use it for the next check in


----------



## trclemons (Mar 20, 2016)

Shampoo Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & Duafe Whipped Amla.
Applied a mix of ORS DC & Kapur/Kachri ayurvedic powder and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Ynobe's Pumpkin Silk & TJ's Tea Tree Tingle, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration & ACV rinse.
LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C = *HQ Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Cream & Coco's Moonflower on ends.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 22, 2016)

Tonight, I put HE Totally Twisted Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for a little over 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of V05 Strawberry Moisturizing Conditioner.  

I sat under a cap dryer on high cool for 1.5 hours and LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C =* KJ Naturals Lemongrass Marshmallow Slip, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Hydrathermal Naturals Growth on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Cream & Coco Moonflower Shimmer on ends.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 23, 2016)

My end-date of May 2016 is almost coming up! I'm toying with the idea of getting a diva cut or something to shape the hair afterward. It's past my chest but still some 3-4 inches away from belly-button length which is the goal I had listed back in page one.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 25, 2016)

Today was CoWash Friday:

Pre-poo'd during the day with my AVJ spritz & Duafe Whipped Unscented Amla on the ends.
Applied a mix of Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrots and Vatika Dubar Garlic DCs and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Scalp scrubbed with CC's Natural, CW'd my length with HE Totally Twisted, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration & V05 Strawberry & Cream conditioners.
LCOB'd with *L =* LACE Ayurvedic, *C = *HQ Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing & Duafe Whipped Love Me Amla on length & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Cream & Coco's Moonflower on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2016)

I massaged my scalp this afternoon with some Nioxin Scalp Renew Density Restoration serum to improve thickness hopefully.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 29, 2016)

Tonight, I put Avon Advanced Techniques Volume on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration. 

I sat under a cap dryer on high-cool for ~1.5 hours and LCOB'd with *L =* Cozy Moments Vanilla Cone, *C =* Liquid Gold Whipped Ginger Cream, *O =* Annabelle's Essential on length, NJoy on scalp & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges, *B =* Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 1, 2016)

Today usual weekly co wash locb routine the weather has been unstable so I'm back to 1-2x a week cw


----------



## Lucia (Apr 1, 2016)

https://youtu.be/8N6YtyBXly4

http://youtu.be/8TkUF3wg9zo


----------



## Lucia (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Apr 2, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Today was Shampoo Saturday:
> 
> Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & coconut oil.
> Applied Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrots DC and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
> ...



I've been so busy and stressed this past month I don't even think I got much growth I didn't do any consistent scalp massage or inversion for last month oh well but I hardly measure just every couple months so I can still get back on track with my growth goals.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 3, 2016)

trclemons said:


> @Lucia
> 
> *State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond:  *Diamond
> 
> ...



Just checking in.  I have been consistent with my regimen and I have not trimmed.  I am officially BSL, so I am well on my way to MBL...


----------



## Lucia (Apr 4, 2016)

@trclemons


----------



## GabbyABaby (Apr 4, 2016)

I forgot to do my 3 month update 




December 1st touch up




March 15th touch up

I trimmed about 2 inches off before the March relaxer. Before the trim I was grazing waist length, but I'm very happy with how my ends look now. It's now a very full MBL. It looks BSL in the last pic, but it's actually past my brastrap.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## trclemons (Apr 10, 2016)

I need to catch up for the week:

1.  *Tuesday =* Put TJ Tea Tree Tingle on my hair & sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes.  Rinsed out 80% of Kynx I Am Strong and added Design Essentials Mouse for a rollerset.

2.  *Saturday = *Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.  DC'd with SM Manuka under heat cap for 1 hour; Used CC's Natural Scalp Scrub, CW'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, Garnier Reconstructor & rinsed out 80% of Kynx I Am Strong.  LCOB'd with *L =* Ion Repair; *C =* Coco Curls; *O =* Mission Condition on length; *B = *Kyra's Shea Rejuvenation on scalp & Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.

3.  *Sunday = *Day 1 inversion with Keravada Alter Ego on scalp for 4 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2016)

I finally did a length check for the year. I still haven't trimmed as yet but what the heck? My trim is due the end of this month so I'll add the pic now and maybe one afterwards.

Here goes:


----------



## trclemons (Apr 13, 2016)

Put TJ Tea Tree Tingle on my hair & sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes. Rinsed out 80% of Kynx I Am Strong & LCSO'd with *L =* Ion Repair; *C =* Blue Roze Okra Curling Cream; *S = *Olive Oil Eco Styler Gel; *O =* Mission Condition on length.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 16, 2016)

*Shampoo & Twist Saturday*

Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ spritz and Duafe Unscented Whipped Amla & Honey's Handmade Knot Going Bananas.
Added HQ The Slip, Roux Porosity & Bhringrai Powder DC mix under the heat cap for an hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd length with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, Garnier Reconstructor, ACV rinse & Kynx I Am Strong with 80% rinse out.
LCB'd: *L = *Carol's Daughter Monoi; *C = *Blue Roze Okra Curl Cream; *B = *Kyra's Shea Rejuvenation on scalp & HQ Twisting on length & ends.
I twisted my hair and penned it to stretch while it dries.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 20, 2016)

Last night, I pre-poo'd with Avon Volume for about 45 minutes in the heat cap & CW'd.  I added Kynx I Am Strong with 80% rinse out.  *LCOB'd:  L = *Carol's Daughter Monoi;* C = *Blue Roze Okra Curl Cream; *O = *Annabelle's on length & Keravada Alter Ego on scalp; *B = *HQ Twisting on ends.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 22, 2016)

I've been so busy and not having time for myself lately.  Well I finally got to do my hair today clarified, rinse out conditioner then LOCB with hair milk and homemade whipped butter using a new recipe.
I make a mixture then whip it into the butter so it's like a soft creamy butter my hair loves it and I cut out the extra step of sealing with oil then butter. Now I just have 2 steps leave in and whipped butter and done.  I also use this butter on my skin too works great. With less time for myself I needed to simplify my regimen even more.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 22, 2016)

Small spring update. I went to Ulta salon today for a blow out and trim but I think this was a haircut.  I was past SL before I went and now I'm well above it.   My hair is soft and my ends aren't tangly anymore.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 22, 2016)

B_Phlyy said:


> Small spring update. I went to Ulta salon today for a blow out and trim but I think this was a haircut.  I was past SL before I went and now I'm well above it.   My hair is soft and my ends aren't tangly anymore.



I have a thing with stylists they always cut more than necessary to just trim off some splits. I don't think hairstylists even understand the word trim.

Learn how to trim and cut your own hair at home there's that crea clip thing they might still sell it to get that even line all you need is a good pair of shears keep them sharpened every few months.

I was where your are once keep doing your thing I hope your hair has a growth boost and makes up that unwanted cut in no time. Stick to your regimen and keep growing.



It's in Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/CreaClip-C-01/dp/B004NMR6TY


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks @Lucia 

I will look into the clip. I do like how soft my hair is. I know she used some Nioxin shampoo and Redken conditioner. I would go back for some deep treatments but nothing involving scissors. 

I usually get a growth spurt during the summer and since I'll be in braids, I should be able to make up what I lost. I bought some hair, skin, and nail vitamins just in case.


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 22, 2016)

*Gold Challenge!

Start Date: 4.22.16*

*End Date: 10.22.16*

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: Full APL*

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal: Waist*

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links):
The fact that I just randomly went and "dusted" (0.5-1 inches) in random sections for no reason...senior year anxiety is ridiculous *

*Regimen: Wash once a week, Moisturize and seal, Deep condition once a week, Least amount of heat possible,Relax ONLY after 12 weeks*

*Extras to help get to goal faster:WHGO, Tons of Water, Evening Primrose Oil caplets
What you will do once you reach goal: Dust and start again!
STARTING PICTURE




*


----------



## trclemons (Apr 23, 2016)

CoWash Saturday:

Pre-poo’d overnight with AVJ mix & Belle Butter’s Orange Dream Cream on the ends.

DC’d with Shea Moisture Manuka & Noni.
Used CJ Naturals scalp scrub, CW’d with Avon’s Volume, Garnier Reconstructor with 80% rinse out of Motions Moisture Plus & ACV.
LCOB’d:  *L = *Carol’s Daughter Monoi; *C = *Blue Roze Okra Curling Cream & Obia Curling Custard; *O = *Mission Condition Glaze; *B = *Kyra Shea’s Rejuvenation on scalp & HQ Twisting on ends.
I put 2 flat twists in the front and 5 two-strand twists for the rest of my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2016)

Scalp massaged with some hairdrenalin potion for 7 minutes plus 5 minutes inversion. I'm about to moisturize my ends and then head to bed.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 26, 2016)

Used Avon Volume under the heat cap for about 45 minutes & CW'd it out. 
Rinsed out 80% of Motions Moisture Plus.
LSOB'd:  *L = *Carol's Daughter  Monoi; *S = *Obia Curling Custard; *O = *Mission Condition Glaze; *B = *Kyra Shea's Rejuvenation on scalp & Belle Butter's Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2016)

I did a scalp massage last night for 7 minutes using a shampoo/massage brush. I need to do the same thing again tonight with some hairdrenalin potion.


----------



## Dee Raven (Apr 26, 2016)

I tried putting products on during my shower and what a difference. It was way quicker, and while I need to perfect my technique, my curls came out popping. And I felt like my hair had more movement.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2016)

I masaged my hairdrenalin potion in my hair for about 5 minutes tonight and will be repeating this tomorrow but with 1 week of inversions.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 30, 2016)

*Shampoo Saturday*

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ mix & HH Knot Going Bananas.
DC'd for over an hour with SM Noni.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd length with HQ Strawberry, Used Garnier Reconstructor, & rinsed out 80% ACV & Motions Moisture Plus.
LCS'd with *L = *CD Monoi; *C = *Obia Curling Custard; *S = *Olive Oil Eco Styler Gel.
Before bed, I will break the cast with Avon's Argan Oil & band to stretch this WNG for tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2016)

I just completed a 5 minutes scalp massage followed by 5 minutes of inverting - Day 1 complete.


----------



## trclemons (May 3, 2016)

Added HQ Strawberry under heat cap for a little over 30 minutes & CW'd it out.  Rinsed out 80% of Motions Moisture Plus.  LSO'd with Jakeala Pineapple, Obia Curling Cream & Avon's Argan Oil.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2016)

My 5 minute inversion (day 4) with light scalp massage is complete tonight.


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2016)

Day 6 of this month's inversion is complete with 3 minute massage tonight. I am very tired and heading to bed in a few.


----------



## trclemons (May 7, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ mix.
DC'd with Vatika Garlic under a heat cap for 1.5 hours.
Scrubbed scalp with CJ Naturals, CW'd with HQ Strawberry, Reconstructed with Garnier, & rinsed out 80% of Motions Moisture Plus.
LCB'd with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple, *C = *Obia & Mop Top Curling Cream, & *B = *HQ White Tea & Lemon Twisting.


----------



## caliscurls (May 7, 2016)

Checking in...

Life has been hectic so I haven't been able to do my hair as often. Two days ago I did my first protein treatment in at least 2 months and woooow I'd forgotten how great the Komaza Protein conditioner makes my hair feels 

My ends feel so much better now. They were starting to feel a little weak but that did the trick. 

Although the usual attention hasn't been there, retention doesn't seem to be an issue. I'm loving wearing my hair down the first few days after its done. It's a treat


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2016)

Day 7 of my inversion was completed last night. I'm good until next month.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 9, 2016)

I'm back to my mini braids under wigs for the next 4-5 months.  I've been avoiding washing my hair for a while but I'm going back to daily co-washing tonight.


----------



## trclemons (May 10, 2016)

Pre-poo'd twists with HE The Sleeker The Butter under the heat cap for a little over 30 minutes & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80% of Motions Moisture Plus & Tresemme Moisture Rich.
LCO'd with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple; *C = *Coco Curls; *O = *Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Avon Argan on length.


----------



## Lucia (May 13, 2016)

wow I haven't straitened my hair in about  2 years!


----------



## Lucia (May 13, 2016)




----------



## trclemons (May 14, 2016)

Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ and a mix of HH Knot Going Bananas & Sunny Isle Coconut Oil.
DC'd with Vatika Garlic for a little over an hour under a heat cap.
Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with HE The Sleeker The Butter, Reconstructed with Garnier & an 80% rinse out of ACV & Tressemme Moisture Rich.
LCOB'd with L = LRC Shake n Go, C = Coco Curls, O = Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Buttercream Wedding on length, B = HQ Twisting.


----------



## Lucia (May 15, 2016)

B_Phlyy said:


> Small spring update. I went to Ulta salon today for a blow out and trim but I think this was a haircut.  I was past SL before I went and now I'm well above it.   My hair is soft and my ends aren't tangly anymore.


FYI There's a knock off version of crea clip also on Amazon


----------



## Lucia (May 17, 2016)

Serious hair growers, serious  hair goals!


----------



## Lucia (May 17, 2016)

^^regarding henna teas I used to use them weekly and got incredible growth retention but it got too messy for me but this method from curly proverbs and putting it in a spray bottle is genius. I've got a cassia amla tea cooling and infusing overnight for use tomorrow. I'm jumping back into this wagon ASAP.  Don't sleep on Ayurvedic herbs ladies its the truth.

Disclaimer: know what your hair can take and start slow with henna and other herbs always use something moisturizing after any Ayurvedic treatments.


----------



## trclemons (May 18, 2016)

Pre-poo'd twists with HE The Sleeker The Butter under the heat cap for 30 minutes & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80% of Tresemme Moisture Rich.
LCOB'd with *L = *SSI Moisture Mist; *C = *Coco Curls; *O = *Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Annabelle's Essential on length; *B = *SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.


----------



## trclemons (May 28, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ mix, EVCO on length & Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.
DC'd for a little over an hour under the heat cap with Vatika Garlic.
Poo'd with TJ's Tea Tree Tingle; CW'd with KJ Natural's Cocoa Clay Raspberry; Reconstructed with Garnier; rinsed out 80% of Shea Moisture Black Soap & ACV mix.
*BLSO'd: B = *Kyra Shea Medley Rejuvenation & Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappuccino Butters on scalp; *L* = LRC Shake 'n Go; *S = *Entwine Crème Jelle, KJ Natural's Green Mango Stretch & Curl Custard & Twisted Sista Curl Activator; *O = *Keravada Buttercream.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 28, 2016)

I decided to ditch my plan to wear wigs for the summer because it's way too hot for that, even if the wig is short.

I do think they hair, skin, and nail gummies I'm taking are working because my roots are super thick now. It would normally take 6-7 weeks for them to be at this stage. On these vitamins, it only took 4.


----------



## trclemons (May 31, 2016)

Pre-poo'd with Avon Frizz Control for 30 minutes under the heat cap & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80 % of the Tressemme Moisture Rich.
*LSO'd: L* = LRC Shake 'n Go; *S = *Ouidad Curl Quencher & Twisted Sista Curl Activator;* O =* Keravada Buttercream on length.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 4, 2016)

Co washed then clarified 1
Day
 Water washed 2 X this week sealed with oil and butter.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 4, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz
DC'd under heat for an hour with Soultanical's Afrotastic
Used CC's Natural Scalp Scrub, CW'd with KJ Naturals Cocoa Clay Raspberry, Reconstructed with Garnier, 80% rinse out of ACV & Tresemme Moisture Rich
*L = *Aphogee Curlific; *O = *Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp & Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length; *G = *FUBU Curl Defining


----------



## JoyBelle (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey ladies,

I have my hair in mini twists right now.  I am going to give myself a good trim when I take them down.  I  put them in about two weeks ago.  I am going to give myself a thorough trim when I take them down.  I also plan to do inversions for a week starting today.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 7, 2016)

*State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond (you can change this status at anytime) *
Diamond Plus

*Start Date: *
June 7,2016
*End Date: *
Dec. 31,2017
*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: *
Waist length
*Ultimate Hair Length Goal: *
Tbl 
*What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): *
anyone who has long healthy hair,honesty
*Regimen:*
pre-poo with pre-poo mixture + dentagler hair in sections
Co-wash 2x week
DC 1x week
hot oil/oil rinse 1x week
Protein treatments and poo as needed

*Extras to help get to goal faster:*
taking all of my supplments/vitamins,working out  and PS
*What you will do once you reach goal: *

Get a blowout and do hair flips


----------



## trclemons (Jun 8, 2016)

Pre-poo'd with Avon Frizz Control for 30 minutes under heat cap & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80% of the Tresemme Moisture Rich.
LCOB'd:  *L = *Aphogee Curlific; *C = *Kurlee Belle Leave In; *O = *Mielle Organics Almond Mint on scalp & Annabelle's Safflower on length;*  B = *Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 8, 2016)

He has a simple regimen and it works look at the progress


----------



## Lucia (Jun 8, 2016)

angelmilk said:


> *Gold Challenge!
> 
> Start Date: 4.22.16*
> 
> ...



 

Welcome you've been added to the challenge.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 8, 2016)

WeirdoBeauty said:


> *State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond (you can change this status at anytime) *
> Diamond Plus
> 
> *Start Date: *
> ...



 

Welcome you're in the challenge.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 8, 2016)

Ladies time for updates
Pics or no pics, stretched/pulled length check is OK. 
just let us know where you're at now and how everything's going hair wise and any passes used regimen changes, inversion etc... If your original sign up time is complete please state if you'll re-up or just cruise on your own no official updates or check ins and check in when you feel like it or just lurk or cheer us on.


Check the first page for trophy updates, those who have posted and/or updated will have trophy updates.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 8, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Got my LC shirt in the mail today. L have to use it for the next check in



@ajargon02
I'm looking for your stats  to add you to the list in 1 page what were youre start and end dates? Or are you just lurking  
 Thanks.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 8, 2016)

Updates
Did a henna cassia treatment
Then DC with Shea moisture high porosity purple label hair masque under heat cap for 30m. Smells yummy.

I had to trim some splits and some rough ends so max in some places 1/2 inch so I was just WL now I'm just above WL.
So it's back on my grind co-washing,  oiling scalp massage inversion locb PS no heat etc to get the half inch back and beyond.
Going to oil scalp massage and invert tonight.

1st goal : HL
Ultimate goal: TL

ETA
I finished my first annual cycle so I'm at Diamond Plus status and on my 2nd cycle and cruising. I'm  going to try and keep my trims to 2x a year check in post and keep the thread going of course. When I reach goal I will maintain don't know if I'll let it keep growing yet.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I'm smooth sailing over here. I trimmed my hair at the end of April (wet trim, don't know if I mentioned that in this thread) and my hair is thriving. I will never (that I can foresee now) trim my hair on straightened hair again. And for that matter, I don't think I'll straighten my hair again. It's sooooo much work and I can never get it to look the way I want to. Right now I'm thinking about just getting a straight haired wig for when I want some variety.

Anyways, I would like to join the challenge for another year. My challenge was complete in May. I'm currently at TBL; I've been hanging out there to even out my ends. But now that my ends are nice and healthy, I'm planning on letting my hair continue growing and I'm going to change my measuring from straight hair to curly. Currently I'm in between APL and BSL unstretched. My new goal is to get to MBL curly unstretched, then maybe WSL (not sure that's possible but we'll see). I'm really looking forward to trying the Anthony Dickey method. How I was my hair currently is pretty close to his method, I just don't let my hair stay sopping wet, so I'm going to try that and see the results.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 9, 2016)

Summer 2016 Updated regimen:
Pretty much the same only changed some products to old ones I used before. CRN was really nice kept my hair moisturized and happy and smelled great but was getting too pricey for my length and thickness she only sells 8oz jars and I had to buy 2 of anything I needed and that would be gone in a month and a half.

So here's the routine:

Still doing LCOB or LCO
I use homemade Ayurvedic oil blends main oils coconut, castor, olive, with others I throw into my mixture that are around, also I make my own whipped butters or use them straight out of the container my favs are shea, avocado, and mango.  I buy larger sizes for same money as before and I save in the long run.
I'm using cheapie conditioners for co washing, no cleansing conditioners when needed clarifying with diluted acv and water.
I mist with rose water, aloe vera juice and water, and 3 x a week I mist with Ayurvedic tea instead of aphogee protein spray. If I don't have time to make Ayurvedic tea then aphogee will be my alternate. 

My main detangler is Knot today and main leave in conditioner is Giovanni smooth as silk deeper moisture, using knot today as a base I don't rinse it all out when detangling, then I follow with oiling my scalp and massage then oil length, then butter on the entire length then style usually PS not wearing many wng and air dry if it's cool out or I'm in a hurry I'll diffuse I rarely blow dry or straighten my hair. DC and henna when needed.

For the edges I use curls blueberry edge control and I don't use Eco styler or any gels daily just every once in a while when needed for a certain look or style I've been staying away from gels as they are drying to the hair and my hairs always more tangled after using gel throughout, so all butter no gel especially since I still want to grow my hair longer.
Check out 1ballerina and chime/haircrush on YouTube they both talk about how drying gel is and how much better their hair is growing without it.

Clean eating balanced vegetarian diet,  proper hydration, vitamins for health and green veggie and fruit smoothies if I need a boost in growth I'll sometimes take some viviscal, and excercising mostly cardio at least 3x a week

HHG


----------



## Lucia (Jun 9, 2016)

I can't find the video where chime talks about gels if you find it please post it thanks 




Tms update


----------



## Lucia (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Jun 9, 2016)

Urban bush babes for those who say type 4,5z can't grow long-HA!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 9, 2016)

Elle/ Denmipixie  quest for the perfect curl -she breaks down products ingredients and how they work


----------



## Lucia (Jun 9, 2016)

Dee Raven said:


> Well, I'm smooth sailing over here. I trimmed my hair at the end of April (wet trim, don't know if I mentioned that in this thread) and my hair is thriving. I will never (that I can foresee now) trim my hair on straightened hair again. And for that matter, I don't think I'll straighten my hair again. It's sooooo much work and I can never get it to look the way I want to. Right now I'm thinking about just getting a straight haired wig for when I want some variety.
> 
> Anyways, I would like to join the challenge for another year. My challenge was complete in May. I'm currently at TBL; I've been hanging out there to even out my ends. But now that my ends are nice and healthy, I'm planning on letting my hair continue growing and I'm going to change my measuring from straight hair to curly. Currently I'm in between APL and BSL unstretched. My new goal is to get to MBL curly unstretched, then maybe WSL (not sure that's possible but we'll see). I'm really looking forward to trying the Anthony Dickey method. How I was my hair currently is pretty close to his method, I just don't let my hair stay sopping wet, so I'm going to try that and see the results.




Awesome, hope to join you in TBL land soon  
 tell us about trimming wet hair and not dry or straight? I don't think I saw a post in this thread or if you've already explained somewhere else post that link thanks.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## trclemons (Jun 10, 2016)

trclemons said:


> @Lucia
> 
> *State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond:  *Diamond
> 
> ...


Just checking in.  My regimen is pretty much the same with the following exceptions:

1.  I changed from LCO to LCOB and put the butter on my ends. I think that's why my ends have been doing so well and I haven't needed to trim this year.  My goal is to trim before my December length check. 

2.  I baggy for 1-3 hours each night because I'm wearing my own hair and I don't want a lot of shrinkage.

Regarding the extras for reaching my goal faster:  I have been doing terrible with my eating, exercising & water drinking.  I  have not been motivated in this area, but I will do better.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 10, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Just checking in.  My regimen is pretty much the same with the following exceptions:
> 
> 1.  I changed from LCO to LCOB and put the butter on my ends. I think that's why my ends have been doing so well and I haven't needed to trim this year.  My goal is to trim before my December length check.
> 
> ...



Girl you are working your hair regimen  
Make small changes in diet and excercising then they will become a habit. 
HHG


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 10, 2016)

Update. I'm about 7 weeks post cut to even my hair out.  My hair is growing back...in the same uneven pattern. My left side just naturally grows slower than the right side.  I really don't mind the U shape when it's straight. I wish stylists understood this.

I plan on keeping up with the Hair, Skin, and Nail gummies I really think this is the main thing that's responsible for this boost in growth. I'm working on my overall die so until I get it together,  these can help.  I take 2 in the morning and evening. I try to get them BOGO or with a coupon.

I plan on doing wash and go on my mini braids through the summer. I'm going to keep the set I have in now for another 2 weeks or so.  I'll be doing a minor length check at the end of the month.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 10, 2016)

B_Phlyy said:


> Update. I'm about 7 weeks post cut to even my hair out.  My hair is growing back...in the same uneven pattern. My left side just naturally grows slower than the right side.  I really don't mind the U shape when it's straight. I wish stylists understood this.
> 
> I plan on keeping up with the Hair, Skin, and Nail gummies I really think this is the main thing that's responsible for this boost in growth. I'm working on my overall die so until I get it together,  these can help.  I take 2 in the morning and evening. I try to get them BOGO or with a coupon.
> 
> I plan on doing wash and go on my mini braids through the summer. I'm going to keep the set I have in now for another 2 weeks or so.  I'll be doing a minor length check at the end of the month.



Everyone's hair grows uneven if you keep cutting the shorter hairs will never catch up if it's not damaged or split don't cut just do a search and destroy if needed for splits and ssks that keeps the majority of your length intact. 
HTH


----------



## Lucia (Jun 11, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFsDipSnMbf/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFrpbJtnMbB/

Serious hair goals.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 11, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Updates
> Did a henna cassia treatment
> Then DC with Shea moisture high porosity purple label hair masque under heat cap for 30m. Smells yummy.
> 
> ...




Looking good girlie...


----------



## Aggie (Jun 11, 2016)

I did a Matrix black demi-permanent color on my hair this morning

I used Time Reset shampoo followed by an aloe vera juice/wheat germ oil rinse combo

I deep conditioned with Time Reset Youth Revitalizer Treatment

Moisturized with Oyin Hair Dew sealed with a combination of ceramide oils.

I'm wearing a bun today and most likely will be wigging it sometime next week.

****Also, I just submitted a length check in April and probably won't do another one until November or December if I blow it out. I may do a pull check before that though - no heat. I'm at APL at the moment and working my way to BSL before the end of the year hopefully. *


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 12, 2016)

Lucia said:


> ^^regarding henna teas I used to use them weekly and got incredible growth retention but it got too messy for me but this method from curly proverbs and putting it in a spray bottle is genius. I've got a cassia amla tea cooling and infusing overnight for use tomorrow. I'm jumping back into this wagon ASAP.  Don't sleep on Ayurvedic herbs ladies its the truth.
> 
> Disclaimer: know what your hair can take and start slow with henna and other herbs always use something moisturizing after any Ayurvedic treatments.



I have a basket of ayurvedic herbs under the sink. As summer is approaching what I'm going to re-incorporate those into my regimen. Do you think I should add to a cheapie conditioner for co-washes? I've never made an oil with them.
Tell me about your cassia amla cooling tea please.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello everyone! 
Since I've been away from these boards I've been wearing my hair straight. Some parts are hip or tailbone length. I washed my hair Wednesday night so now I'm rockin the curls. But I have to be honest I don't know what I'm doing. All I put in my hair was a conditioner & coconut oil. I've watched countless naturally curly hair regimen tutorials on YouTube but the girls are using waay too many products. For me, I don't intend on wearing my hair out so I don't care to define my curls or have hold. I just want to moisturize my hair & wear up in protective styles in braids or under wigs for health & growth. Do you have any suggestions ladies?

Btw @Lucia I did trim straight hair damaged hair from hear styling which was less than an inch.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 12, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Co washed then clarified 1
> Day
> Water washed 2 X this week sealed with oil and butter.



Hair Butter in the summer?


----------



## Lucia (Jun 12, 2016)

Leo24Rule said:


> Hair Butter in the summer?



You know it's a little heavy now I may have to just use oils, or just leave in conditioner, my twist out came out droopy and stringy at first    I layer it on thick, but I fluffed and shook and fluffed and the humidity my hair started looking ok. I haven't had many good twist out results I do better with light products and flat twists.  I guess if I'm doing a ps bun I can use a little less butter or aloe vera gel. Butters been good to my hair over winter.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 12, 2016)

Leo24Rule said:


> I have a basket of ayurvedic herbs under the sink. As summer is approaching what I'm going to re-incorporate those into my regimen. Do you think I should add to a cheapie conditioner for co-washes? I've never made an oil with them.
> Tell me about your cassia amla cooling tea please.



Look up thread I posted curly proverbs method of making the tea letting it cool and straining it then putting it in a spray bottle. I followed what she did to make the teas. I think the Ayurvedic herbs in the conditioner is a good idea I was thinking of doing that  too and I want to have the right ones that mix well together. When mixing Ayurveda you don't want more than 3 or 4 different herbs in the same mix cause of their properties.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## GrenadianGal (Jun 14, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Ladies time for updates
> Pics or no pics, stretched/pulled length check is OK.
> just let us know where you're at now and how everything's going hair wise and any passes used regimen changes, inversion etc... If your original sign up time is complete please state if you'll re-up or just cruise on your own no official updates or check ins and check in when you feel like it or just lurk or cheer us on.
> 
> ...



I've been so bad with updating challenges. Ugh. Will post pic at end of June. Hair currently in braided bun. Doing inversions and washing once per week. Taking HSN gummies by natures bounty. Trying to drink more water. Just started uncle Lee bamboo tea and exercising at least 3x per week. Have not used any passes yet.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## trclemons (Jun 14, 2016)

While on vacation Friday/Saturday, I CW'd with KJ's Natural Raspberry Cocoa & HQ Lime, 80% rinse out of ACV & hotel conditioner.  LCOS'd with *L = *Bee Mine Juicy/Cozy Moment Vanilla Waffle Cone; *C = *Curly Kinks Satin Roots; *O = *Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length & Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp & *S = *S-curl.

Last night & today:

Pre-poo'd overnight with Ojon Reverse Damage on length, Coconut Oil on ends & AVJ spritz.
DC'd under heat cap for a little over an hour with ST Afrotastic.
Shampoo'd with TJ's Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with HQ Lime, Reconstructed with Garnier & 80% rinse out of ACV & TGIN Replenishing.
LCOSB'd with *L = *Aphogee Curlific; *C = *FUBU Curl Elongator; *O = *Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length & Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp; *S = *S-curl; *B = *Siamese Twists Peach Pracaxi ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 18, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.
DC'd with a mix of Vatika Garlic, HH Yucca & Mango Thickening Growth Lotion & Kapri Tone ayurvedic powder under a heat cap for a little over an hour.
Scrubbed scalp with CC's Natural, CW'd with HQ Lime, Reconstructed with Garnier, rinsed out 80% ACV & TGIN Replenishing Conditioner.
SLCOB'd with *S = *Original Moxie Oasis Moisture Gel Serum; *L = *Aphogee Curlific; *C = *Kurlee Belle Thirsty Kurls; *O = *Mielle Organics on scalp & Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length; *B = *Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2016)

This morning I prepooed with an avj/pracaxi/pumpkin seed oil combo for 20 minutes ,then Moroccan Natural Oil Weightless Shampoo followed by 15 minutes of Keracare Super Reconstructor and 10 minutes if Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor.

My leave in will be Redken Antyis Snap Leave in. I have a combination of butters that I will be using to seal my hair with later.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 19, 2016)

I just finished detangling with my pre-poo condish mix. Im wayyyy to tried from work to finish my hair tonite. I'll try to finish tomorrow after work,if not when ill wash next week then.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2016)

I cowashed my hair this morning with Aussie Moist Conditioner before heading out to church.

After church I moisturized my hair with Oyin Hair Dew sealed with a combination of ceramide butters, massaged some hairdrenalin potion on my scalp and inverted for 5 minutes. Now my hair is nice and super soft.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2016)

Day 2 of my inversion complete for this month along with scalp massage without oil.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 21, 2016)

Flashback: Leobodyc5









*How long have you been natural? I have been natural as in no relaxer or texturizers all of my life. I do use a permanent hair color 3 times a year.*

*How often do you wash/conditon/deep conditon your hair?* I wash & condition my hair every 4 days since I have a very oily scalp. As for deep conditioning it varies; every other week during warmer months, every week during cooler months.

*What is your regimen?*

-Pressed: I will prepoo, wash(with a sulfate shampoo) & condition, let it air dry in 2 braids overnight & press with my Maxiglide. Since I moved out to California, I’ll apply a very tiny amount of EVOO to the last 1 or 2 inches of my hair.

–Curly: I’ll prepoo, wash(with my shikakai/amla bar) & condition and always leave a small amount of conditioner in my hair, wear it in 2 braids, puff pony tail or curly fro.







*Since you mainly wear your natural hair pressed, what type of tools do you use (flat iron, blow dryer, etc), and what heat protectant have you found works best?*


I only use my Maxiglide & Caruso Steam Rollers when it comes to heat appliances. I stop using blow-dryers & curling irons 4 years ago since my hair cannot take dry heat and the tools that I mention are steam styling tools. As for a heat protectant, I have tried a few; CHI, Sabino, & another brand and what I found what that they tend to make my hair feel either greasy, weighed down, or coated with something. I like for my hair to be free-flowing even when it’s curly so most styling products & I don’t get along so I stay on top of my prepoos & deep conditioning. What works for me may not work for someone else, vice-versa.

*What products do you use for hair up keep while it is pressed?*

Other than adding a very tiny amount of EVOO to my ends, pretty much nothing. My hair stays straight pretty easily unless it gets wet.








*A lot of ladies want to know, if your hair is pressed, how do you keep it from reverting after just a day?*

I wrap it at night with a satin scarf & go by the weather. If I know it’s going to be humid & rainy, I don’t fight it and just wear it curly. A lot of times, I will get tired of my hair straight & use my Caruso Steam Rollers for a different look since I like big hair.

*Any other hair tips to share about pressed hair? How do you keep it healthy and allow it to grow?*

I have a very basic & simple hair routine. I also have a healthy diet & regular fitness regimen. My hair has always been long but my problem as an adult became retaining it so I make sure & keep my hair moisturized, no blow dryer or curling irons and just leave it alone sometimes.

*Where can we catch up with ya??*


Fotki: http://public.fotki.com/leobody/
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5
Source:
http://www.afroniquelyu.com/legendary-leobodyc5/

PS: I can't find her YouTube or fotki anymore I think she's taken it down or The companies took it down.  Fotki went pay only so a lot of members have not subscribed.

This ones still up
http://leobody.blogspot.com/2011/09/just-hair.html 
And Twitter 
https://mobile.twitter.com/Leobody


----------



## Lucia (Jun 21, 2016)

What to expect on your way to tailbone length by Kandycurls



 BY: KANDYCURLS 8.20.14


http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...hat-to-expect-on-your-way-to-tailbone-length/

*

*
*Work with Your Damage*
The first challenge I had to overcome with my journey to tailbone length is heat damage. When I first went natural, I had heat damage in the front bang sections of my hair, which is one of the worst places you can have it in my opinion. To overcome this challenge, I had to avoid doing wash and go’s but if I did, I would modify the straight sections by twisting them so they would blend with the rest of my hair. This was probably the biggest challenge I’ve had in my hair journey, but by the time I got use to working around it, it had grown out and I was free to style as I pleased.



*Long Hair Has Less Shape*
When I first went totally natural and decided to ditch heat styling, my hair was obviously a lot shorter in its curly state and I loved it. It was bouncy and I liked the way it fell, but as my hair grew, how it fell started to change and so did my go-to styles. It was just kind of there…hanging. Whereas when it was shorter, it looked more styled and had more layers, shape, and body.  Eventually, I adjusted to it and cut a few more layers so that I could get that same effect as my shorter curly hair.



*Sometimes Curls Disappear (And How to Bring them Back)*
After a while my curls just seemed to have disappeared somehow. There was hardly any definition no matter how much defining I did or how much product I used. After letting it go for a while, I decided to do something I did early in my hair journey, a protein treatment, and it worked. My curls were back and super defined. Many women wonder whether natural hair needs proteins, and the answer is yes, but not as much as chemically-treated hair.



*Master the Wash and Go*
I know I’m not the only one who had challenges with their wash and go’s at one point or another, and I surely won’t be the last. But in my early days of going natural, I just didn’t know how to maintain my wash and go’s for more than two days. I was extremely picky and thought I was doing something wrong. I decided to go to the holy-grail for natural hair education—YouTube—and learned how other people maintained their wash and go’s. Eventually, I discovered what worked best for me and the rest is history.



*Avoid Single Strand Knots*
Single strand knots are the bane of my existence and I used to get them a lot. It wasn’t until I learned of the reason they were occurring—lack of moisture—that I was able to remedy the situation.

Source: http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...hat-to-expect-on-your-way-to-tailbone-length/


----------



## Lucia (Jun 21, 2016)

5 Reasons you aren't retaining length

Source:
http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/kinky-hair-type-4a/5-reasons-you-arent-gaining-length/








Growing longer hair should be pretty simple for every woman- right? I mean, the hair just grows out of our heads. It’s not like we have to look at our scalps on a daily basis and say “Yo follicle! Handle your business!” So why is it that some of us can never seem to grow our hair to the length that we desire? Many women are surprised to discover that the answer to that question isn’t found in taking hair pills or hunting for a new hair product.

Growing longer hair is simply about allowing our hair to grow more than we are damaging it.


It’s actually that simple.

So if you’re having trouble gaining length, you may want to look a little closer at your hair care regimen. Maybe there are specific things that you are doing to cause damage and counteract your hair’s growth. Here are 4 reasons you may not be gaining length:

*1. You’re over-manipulating and under protective styling*
I constantly get questions about whether women can get away with not protective styling and still achieve length. The fact is that curlier hair is more delicate (and finer) than straight hair. Because of this, you need to protect it from frequent manipulation. Sure, you can try your luck with infrequent protective styling- but more manipulation equals more hair damage, which equals more breakage. And more breakage will always counteract attempts to gain length.

*2. You’re not moisturizing and sealing*
Curly, kinky and coily hair CRAVES moisture. Moisture it what’s need for our hair to preserve elasticity. And when hair is deprived of moisture, the result is that not so pleasant “B” word again—Breakage! To gain length (and prevent breakage) you must help your hair maintain its elasticity by making moisturizing and sealing part of your daily hair routine. Hair that does not gain length is simply hair that is breaking faster than it is growing. In the case of curly hair (especially curly, porous hair), you always want to counteract dryness and breakage by moisturizing and sealing.

*3. You’re using heat*
With the exception of using mild, wet heat to deep condition, dry heat (i.e. from flat irons or blow dryers) should be avoided. Dry heat literally boils moisture out of hair- leading to dryness and ultimately breakage. I know there are women that like to flat-iron or blow dry their hair for the occasional sleek look, but those are two of the fastest ways to damaging your already-prone-to-dryness curly hair. I know it may be hard for some to accept, but to gain length you’re going to have to step away from the heat.

*4. You’re not trimming damaged or spit ends*
Hair doesn’t need to be put on a frequent trimming schedule. But if you are damaging your hair so much that splits ends and breakage become a common occurrence, then you need to trim your hair regularly to counteract this damage. If you don’t take care of these damaged ends on the spot, or ignore them, you’ll just have damage that will literally start to extend from the tip of your hair and up the hair shaft. In those cases you’ll end up having to do a bigger chop than when there was less damage. And this bigger chop will, once again, make it harder for you to achieve the length you want.

*5. Keep Things Low Maintenance*
Keep things simple with low maintenance and protective styling. All hair goes through normal wear and tear. But the less stress you put on hair by manipulating it with things like combing and heat styling, the less likely it will incur damage that will cause things like split ends and breakage.

Have you ever had a problem with growing your hair to the length you wanted? What changes did you make in hair regimen to help solve this problem?

_This post was written by Dr. Phoenyx Austin for Curly Nikki._


----------



## trclemons (Jun 21, 2016)

Pre-poo'd my twists for a little over 30 minutes with Avon Frizz Control under heat & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80% of TGIN Replenishing Conditioner.
LCO'd with *L = *Cream & Coco 1000 Flowers & Aphogee Curlific; *C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *O = *Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp & Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2016)

My 3rd 5 minute inversion is complete for the month, no massage, no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2016)

By the way @Lucia, those are some awesome posts you just added. I love them and know for sure those pesky SSks are the result of a lack of moisturizing and sealing. I do this now more than ever to keep them at bay because a while ago, I had to chop off much of my hair because of them.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 21, 2016)

My coworker complimented my wash n' go and mentioned she can tell my hair is getting longer.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2016)

Day 4 of my inversions are complete for the month. No oil, no massage.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 23, 2016)

My 5th 5 minute inversion for the month is complete, no oil, no massage.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Jun 23, 2016)

Aggie said:


> My 5th 5 minute inversion for the month is complete, no oil, no massage.



Does the inversion work without massaging the scalp? Oil?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Does the inversion work without massaging the scalp? Oil?


Yes but it works better with the scalp oil and massages in my opinion. I just get lazy, tired, and don't feel like going through all that.

I'll probably oil and massage my scalp my last two nights though.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 24, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Yes but it works better with the scalp oil and massages in my opinion. I just get lazy, tired, and don't feel like going through all that.
> 
> I'll probably oil and massage my scalp my last two nights though.



I'm just asking cause I was like what you mean I don't have to do all this?  
You know what I mean.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucia said:


> I'm just asking cause I was like what you mean I don't have to do all this?
> You know what I mean.


 Yes I absolutely do know what you mean. Many times I really don't want to do the massages, but I know they are very helpful in accomplishing my hair length goals.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay tonight I did a 5 minute massage and inversion session but no oil was used. I was too lazy to apply the oil tonight.


----------



## trclemons (Jun 25, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with Jakeala's Coconut Hair Milk & EVCO.
DC'd under heat cap for an hour with Kanechom Chocolate.
Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with HQ Lime, Reconstructed with K. Moore Growth & Repair, Rinsed out 80% ACV & TGIN Replenishing.
LCS'd with *L = *Coco Cream 1000 Flowers; *C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *S = *Design Essentials Mousse.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2016)

*Prepooed* this morning with black cumin seed oil and aloe vera juice
*Shampooed* with Redken Cleansing shampoo followed with Macadamia Natural Oil Rejuvenating shampoo
*Oil rinsed* with a mixture of aloe vera juice and evoo
*Deep conditioned* with Macadamia natural Oil Nourishing Conditioner
*Redken Anti Snap Leave in
Moisturized* with CRN Aloe Whipped Butter Gel and *sealed* with my own mix of ceramide oil and butter combo.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Jun 26, 2016)

LCB 
L= Aloe Vera and rose water mist- refreshed hair didn't wash 
C= CRN moisture milk
B = Homemade whipped butter mix
Done!

I do this refresh regimen when I can't or don't want to do a co wash.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jun 27, 2016)

Lucia said:


> @ajargon02
> I'm looking for your stats  to add you to the list in 1 page what were youre start and end dates? Or are you just lurking
> Thanks.







...........................................

.................................................
What length are you now? Just below collar bone in front and just at the top of apl in the back.

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What's your regimen? Wash weekly dc weekly.  I alternate protein and moisturizing dc on each wash.
I then put in my leave-in and seal with whipped butter.

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL? Leave my hair alone.

What's your goal month if any? Dec 2016, but I hope to make it by summer.

Update: I am not full apl, but slowly inching closer. The pic is from 5/6.


----------



## GabbyABaby (Jun 27, 2016)

GabbyABaby said:


> I forgot to do my 3 month update
> 
> 
> 
> ...







3 month update - June relaxer
I got my touch up earlier this month! My ends are bumped but when I stretch my hair it hits waist length. So I guess I reached my goal? Idk I'm just not comfortable claiming it yet, so I'll wait for the next touch up to claim waist length.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 27, 2016)

GabbyABaby said:


> 3 month update - June relaxer
> I got my touch up earlier this month! My ends are bumped but when I stretch my hair it hits waist length. So I guess I reached my goal? Idk I'm just not comfortable claiming it yet, so I'll wait for the next touch up to claim waist length.



 
Congrats claim WL
Btw love your siggy


----------



## trclemons (Jun 28, 2016)

Prepoo'd over an hour with Avon Frizz Control & CW'd it out.
Rinsed out 80% SM Black African Balancing Conditioner.
LCOS'd with *L = *Cream & Coco 1000 Flowers & Ion Reparative Solutions; *C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *O = *Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp; *S = *Lustrasilk Curl Activator.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2016)

Today I exfoliated my scalp with Nioxin Scalp Renew

Shampooed with Redken Time Rest Shampoo (this shampoo has exfoliating properties in it) I felt a really good tingle on my scalp with these first two products.

I used semi permanent color in black for gray hair for the first time. I will see how well this works.

I will be oil rinsing with a coconut oil/aloe vera juice combo.

Deep conditioning with Hea Moisture Anti Breakage Strengthening Masque followed with Kerastase Chroma Riche Masque for moisture. 

Leave in - Aunt Jackie's Quench 

Moisturizing with CRN Aloe Whipped Butter gel and sealing with some natural butter/oil combo.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 2, 2016)

Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ spritz.
DC'd under a heat cap for an hour with Honey's Handmade Bentonite & Sea Clay Conditioning Mask.
Used CC's Natural Sugar Scalp Scrub, CW'd with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter, Reconstructed with K. Moore Growth & Repair, 80% R/O of ACV & SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner
LCOB'd with *L = *Ion Reparative Solutions; *C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length; *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail on scalp & Kyra's Shea Hydrate & Refresh on ends.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 4, 2016)

Ladies what are your favorite oils for summer and why?


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 4, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Ladies what are your favorite oils for summer and why?



Sweet Almond Oil and safflower oil. I actually like them all year round, but they are really light for summer and do coat my hair without being too 'oily'.  Plus I liked to wear fragrance in the warmer months and these oils don't compete with my scents.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 4, 2016)

*I like the following oils during the Summer because they are light and the name brand oils smell really nice:*  Keravada (all),  Mielle Organics Mint Almond, Avon's Moroccan/Argan, Mission Condition Glaze, Hydratherma Naturals Growth, Jojoba, Sweet Almond, Avocado & Grapeseed.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jul 4, 2016)

GabbyABaby said:


> 3 month update - June relaxer
> I got my touch up earlier this month! My ends are bumped but when I stretch my hair it hits waist length. So I guess I reached my goal? Idk I'm just not comfortable claiming it yet, so I'll wait for the next touch up to claim waist length.


Your hair has grown like a weed!


----------



## trclemons (Jul 5, 2016)

Pre-poo'd under the heat cap for 30 minutes with Bath & Body Works Rainkissed Leaves.
Added HH Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter and CW'd.
80% R/O with SM African Black Soap.
*LSOC* with *L = *Ion Repair Solution; *S = *Curly Keeper Total Control; *O = *Keravada Green Tea on scalp & Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length; *C = *TGIN Butter Cream.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 7, 2016)

Been co-washing almost daily.
Bought: Not Your Mother's leave-in conditioner, Organixx Argan oil & Coconut Curl Conditioner % their Coconut Curl Cream.
My hair looks & feels different in a good way


----------



## Lucia (Jul 8, 2016)

I had some build up
Rinsed and detangled using kinky curly knot today
I shampood using chagrin valley Ayurvedic shampoo bar
Rinsed with acv diluted w water then rinsed with water.

On damp hair
LOC
Leave in: Giovanni smooth as silk conditioner
Oil/sealer: Ayurvedic oil mix
Cream: Camille Rose Naturals Moisture Milk

Going to make Ayurvedic/henna tea and add to my cowashing conditioners to make Ayurvedic/henna gloss.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 8, 2016)

Leo24Rule said:


> Been co-washing almost daily.
> Bought: Not Your Mother's leave-in conditioner, Organixx Argan oil & Coconut Curl Conditioner % their Coconut Curl Cream.
> My hair looks & feels different in a good way



Are you using regular conditioners  or cowash conditioners?


----------



## trclemons (Jul 9, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & EVCO.
DC'd under heat cap for an hour with Blue Roze Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Mask.
Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Trea, CW'd with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter, Reconstructed with K. Moore Growth Repair, 80% R/O with ACV mix & SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L = *Ion Repair Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew,*  O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail on scalp & Kyra's Shea Hydrate & Refresher on ends.
Will use Siamese Twists Vanilla Curly Crème to twist.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 9, 2016)

This morning I'll be finishing up my last bit of Redken Time Reset Shampoo.

I'll be oil rinsing with a mixture of avj, evco and evoo.

Deep Conditioning with Macadamia Nourishing Moisture Masque

Used CRN Curl Maker with Wetline Xtreme gel and some oil on my bunned hair. 

I have some runs to make now


----------



## Lucia (Jul 11, 2016)

http://blackgirllonghair.com/2013/07/4-ways-to-manage-protein-sensitive-hair/


*4 Ways to Manage Protein Sensitive Hair*
 30 NATURAL HAIR CARE PROTEIN TREATMENTS
by The Natural Haven – July 24, 2013

Some naturals report that using any type of protein or protein containing product can lead them to have dry, hard and brittle hair that feels like straw. Searching within science journals has not yielded an explanation for this but it is well reported so here is my theory on dealing with protein sensitive hair.

*1. Know proteins in your products*
Protein can appear in different forms and in order to pinpoint it as the cause of your dry hair woes, you should be able to identify if it is in your product. Here is a list:

*-Hydrolysed/hydrolyzed/hydrosylates:* In general you will find labels with ingredients such as hydrolyzed keratin or wheat hydrosylates or hydrolysed collagen etc. The process by which proteins are broken up into smaller pieces is known as hydrolysis. If you do not know your proteins by name e.g keratin, collagen etc, then just look out for the word hydrolysed.
*-Amino acids: *If you are ingredient aware, you will know that amino acids are the basic building blocks that can be strung together to make proteins. Some manufacturers use words such as silk amino acids while some may specifically name the amino acid, some common ones are glutamic acid, cysteine and arginine
_*-Peptides:* _These are small strings of 5 or so amino acids.
*– Mayonnaise:* It is actually the egg yolk that is used to make mayonnaise. The egg white is the part with the most protein, so mayonnaise is not a major source of protein but can have trace amounts
_*– Whole eggs/egg white/albumin/egg albumin, avocado, bananas, aloe vera:* _These are all sources of whole protein. The large whole form of protein actually does not tend to behave in the same way as hydrolysed protein, amino acids or peptides. Some people with protein sensitive hair will find all of these perfectly fine to use. It should also be noted avocado, bananas and aloe vera do contain very small amounts of protein.
*
2. Distinguish between an intended effect and actual sensitivity*
If you use a protein treatment such as Aphogee Two Step or Komaza Protein Strengthener and you follow the instructions to allow the product to dry under a hair dryer, most hair will feel somewhat straw like immediately after rinsing. A moisturising conditioner is normally required to help hair go back to its normal feel.

For protein sensitive hair, moisturising products with even small amounts of protein cause hair to feel brittle. For example, Giovanni leave in with small amounts of wheat protein or the Herbal Essences conditioner range which by and large contain glutamic acid.

*3.Be aware of products that may help hair retain protein e.g coconut oil, henna, clay or mud washes *
If your hair is protein sensitive, products such as coconut oil and henna which help protect hair from loosing protein when washed may produce the same straw-like feel that a protein containing product will do. Many times, protein sensitive hair will also be sensitive to natural oils and butters as many of these are thought to be able to penetrate hair. Oils that do not penetrate hair e.g sunflower oil or mineral oil may be preferred by protein sensitive hair.

*4. Be aware of protein allergies.*
Some people are actually allergic to hydrolysed proteins in hair products. Applying a protein containing product can lead to an itchy skin rash (medically known as contact urticaria). If a certain product causes your scalp to itch, you should avoid using it again and try to determine which ingredient you are allergic to.

*Is your hair protein sensitive? If so, how do you manage it?
*


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 11, 2016)

Me and my hair have been moseying along. Lots of good growth from the gummies. I don't like the new brand I'm taking but they do work. 

My hair has been feeling a little dry.  I think I want to switch my co wash conditioner. I plan on doing a super moisturizing DC tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2016)

I moisturized my ends with Camille Rose Naturals Aloe Whipped Butter gel infused with some ceramide oils. My hair is happy, happy, happy .


----------



## Lucia (Jul 11, 2016)

Oiled then scalp massaged w massager
DC overnight with Shea Moisture's Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque and  my homemade Ayurvedic oil blend. Water washed this morning, conditioned with aphogee 2 minute reconstructor then rinsed with lukewarm to cool water I can't do that cold water stuff.
On wet wrung out hair.
leave in: kinky curly knot today
Oil: Jojoba oil
Cream: CRN moisture milk.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 11, 2016)

Just went through my hair product stash and I found enough half-full bottle of oils and conditioners and stylers to keep me going for a couple months, going to use those up and put myself on a no product buying ban for a while then streamline my product stash to the necessities.  Now I'm steppping up my vitamins, oiling, scalp massage, DC and cowashing.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 12, 2016)

^^ length check at 2:40


----------



## trclemons (Jul 12, 2016)

Pre-poo'd my twists for 30 minutes under the heat cap with Neutrogena Clean Normalizing Conditioner & CW'd it out.
80% R/O of SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
*LCO'd *with *L = *Ion Repair Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew & *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length & Keravada Green Tea on scalp.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2016)

Repost from phony phony tail thread

How to do a phony tail with Baggie?


Here's what you will need:

1 draw string phony tail straight or curly
1-2 Bobby pins
1-2 silk type covered scrunchies
Or ouch less hair bands
Plastic processing/conditioner caps
Favorite leave in, oil, or butter
Hair Mister with water or aloe vera juice or whatever you like to moisten hair.

But it's basically you slick your hair back into a pony tail moisten or dampen the length of your real hair the real ponytail, put in your leave in and sealer oils or butters, wrap it into a bun if you want or can, then wrap your plastic conditioner cap over the your real ponytail 2 times or more to fit over your bun secure it with a scrunchie or ouch less band then cover that with a draw string ponytail = phony tail.


Now I don't use the phony tail anymore. I just made a bun cover from clean black socks and cover everything with that and secure that as well with a band.

Smooth the front edges etc. You can then add a head band or pins or nothing to the front part of your hair. And your done and your hair especially your ends are moisturized and sealed in any kind of whether all day long tucked away from the elements.  At night take it all down and throw on a scarf or bonnet. In the morning, repeat.

Oh check out our growitlong thread lots of info and inspiring ladies. Link in my siggy.
HHG


----------



## Lucia (Jul 14, 2016)

Slay your Protective style.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2016)

*Prepooing* with Aloe Vera Juice/WGO/Biolage Conditioning Balm Combo.
*Shampooing* with Macadamia Natural Oil Weightless Moisture Shampoo
*Deep Conditioning* with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Protein and Moisture Conditioners.
*Leave in* - Naturelle Grow Soft & Silky Leave-in conditioner.

*Sealing with CRN Coconut Water Style Setter/Hemp Oil Combo* (I whipped these two together and added some glycerin and it is perfect for my hair now). Before, it was just too thick. The Style Setter is probably not going on my repurchase list because it didn't wow me, well not yet anyway.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 16, 2016)

Aggie said:


> *Prepooing* with Aloe Vera Juice/WGO/Biolage Conditioning Balm Combo.
> *Shampooing* with Macadamia Natural Oil Weightless Moisture Shampoo
> *Deep Conditioning* with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Protein and Moisture Conditioners.
> *Leave in* - Naturelle Grow Soft & Silky Leave-in conditioner.
> ...



Thanks for the mini review, I'm on a product ban I had that on my list and didn't get to it yet.  I pretty much have a couple of products that I know work for me and I'm using up products and sticking to just those now.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 16, 2016)

She's using curly clip ins here they look good I didn't know about them.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 16, 2016)

Writing papers this weekend, so I won't be doing my hair.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 18, 2016)

Lucia said:


> ^^ length check at 2:40


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2016)

Completed day 1 of my inversions for the month of July last night.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2016)

I just completed day 2 of my inversions for the month of July, with a minute scalp massage.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jul 19, 2016)

I recently went on a trip to Texas for school. Annndddd it was great! I love the Dallas/Arlington area and I really enjoyed  my whole trip.  Now about my hair: I normally wash my hair 2x times a week(wed and sat/sun). My flight for Dallas was on Thursday, so I end up doing my hair super late and my flat twist wasn't dry by the morning. So by the time I got to my aunt's house in Dallas,my hair was ultra dry mess. I had to m&s all over again. I co-washed on Saturday and did my usually flat twists. Fast-forward to now:   I had to do my Saturday hair routine between Monday and Sunday due to a paper being due on sunday. So my flat is still under my bonnet in flat twist that I'll take out for a flat twist tomorrow. I also plan to get my hair cut in August before I install some box braids. I want her to cut of about 1 1/2 in to help get rid of my damaged ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2016)

Day 3 of my inversions completed with a 2 minute scalp massage.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2016)

Completed 4 days of my inversions for July - no scalp massage


----------



## trclemons (Jul 20, 2016)

Pre-poo'd for 45 minutes under the heat cap with Neutrogena Clean Normalizing & Zero % Conditioners.
CW'd with Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter.
80% R/O with SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
*LCOB'd* with *L = *Ion Reparative Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail on scalp & Siamese Twist Vanilla ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2016)

Day 5 of my July Inversions is complete, no massage, no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2016)

Day 6 of my July Inversions is complete, massage, no oil


----------



## trclemons (Jul 23, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & EVCO.
DC'd with mix of Blue Roze Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul & Kachi Kapur Ayurvedic Powder under heat cap for an hour.
Poo'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleansing, Reconstructed with K. Moore Growth Repair, 80% R/O of ACV & SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
*LCOB'd:  L = *Ion Reparative Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail Butter on scalp & Siamese Twist Vanilla ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2016)

Day 7 of my July Inversions is complete, no massage, no oil.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 25, 2016)

Warning about curly perms


----------



## Lucia (Jul 25, 2016)

Co wash: CRN creamy cleansing condish
Conditioned: CRN moisture max love this stuff they need to make bigger bottles, seriously.
Oiled and massaged scalp with MTG (yeah back to old faithful) I switch out the mineral oil for coconut or olive or avocado oil
Leave in: CRN moisture milk
Sealer: homemade whipped butter
PS: 8-12 braids put up into a bun

Back on HF37 and Viviscal vitamins also taking bamboo 3x a week either tea or caps.
Running  3 X a week. 
Clean eating, lots of water.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 25, 2016)

Source:  http://maneaddicts.com/2015/08/30/6-hair-oils-that-arent-coconut/

I think the author forgot to mention that on this list only avocado oil and coconut oil can penetrate the hair shaft. The others are mostly sealers

08 . 30 . 15
*NEED TO KNOW: 6 Game Changing Hair Oils That Are Not Coconut!*




Coconut oil is totally the Beyoncé of all hair oils, but there are so many other essential oils that work just as well, if not better (for some hair types). You may  have developed a hardcore affinity for coconut oil — we know, we know…_we in love with the coco too_ — but consider this a suggestion to expand your hairizons!

*OLIVE OIL*





_Olive Oil used to be the superstar before Coconut Oil sashayed into the top spot. Despite its fall from popularity, nothing has changed! Olive oil is still that sure-fire age-old hair remedy. _

*WHAT IT DOES: *Penetrates and conditions scalp, fights dandruff, prevents hair loss

*VS. COCONUT OIL:* Olive oil is cheaper and more accessible, has a longer shelf life, and has a heavier consistency which is perfect for hair types that require more moisture.

*BENEFITS: *Olive oil is rich in antioxidants and vitamins A and E which help combat DHT, a hormone that wears down the hair follicle shaft, thus causing hair loss.

*BEST USED AS:* Detangler, conditioner, styler, and carrier oil (yes mix it with your favorite essential oils!).

*GRAPESEED OIL*





_Not just for sauteing your veggies, grapeseed oil does wonders for your mane. _

*WHAT IT DOES: *Moisturizes scalp, promotes blood flow, fights dandruff, promotes hair growth

*VS. COCONUT OIL: *Grapeseed oil is typically cheaper than most coconut oils and is lightweight on the hair.

*BENEFITS: *Because of its super high amount of linoleic acid (which is a type of omega-6 fatty acid), grapeseed oil is perfect for hydrating a dry scalp and brittle strands.

*BEST USED AS: *Hair mask, heat protectant, styler, carrier oil

*JOJOBA OIL*





_This classic oil is one of the healthiest for your hair._

*WHAT IT DOES:* Conditions hair, moisturizes, fights bacteria, strengthens hair shaft, thickens strands, repairs damaged hair

*VS. COCONUT OIL: *Jojoba oil has an incredibly high content of saturated and monounsaturated fats, making it the best choice as a inside-out hair moisturizer.

*BENEFITS: *Jojoba oil is very similar to sebum, your skin’s natural oil. This natural moisturization helps protect the scalp from irritation and bacteria.

*BEST USED AS: *Hot oil treatment, conditioner, carrier oil

*PEPPERMINT OIL*





_This essential oil will give your scalp a fresh and tingly sensation. While peppermint oil may become your new favorite beauty aid,be sure to dilute each use with water and a carrier oil for safe and comfortable styling._

*WHAT IT DOES:* Stimulates hair growth, balances scalp’s pH level, reduces oily skin, moisturizes strands

*VS. COCONUT OIL: *Peppermint oil has superior hair growth benefits.

*BENEFITS: *Peppermint oil stimulates blood circulation and increases oxygen supply, thereby allowing your roots to flourish. Peppermint oil also has antibacterial elements that helps clears pores and restore oxygen to hair follicles.

*BEST USED AS:* An astringent, deep conditioner

_(Note: Tea tree oil is a great alternative if you can’t find peppermint oil or if peppermint oil is too harsh for your scalp)._

*AVOCADO OIL*





_Avocado is the breakout star ready to dethrone Queen Coco! This high fat oil is jam packed with nutrients that help keep hair strong and long._

*WHAT IT DOES: *Strengthens strands, adds vibrancy, increases elasticity.

*VS. COCONUT OIL: *Avocado oil has a higher content of polyunsaturated and monounsaturated fats, therefore your hair’s moisture and shine will last longer. Avocado oil is also praised for its non-greasy feel.

*BENEFITS: *Avocado oil is incredibly rich in vitamin E, amino acids, minerals, lecithin and potassium — it’s like superfood for your hair!

*BEST USED AS: *Leave in conditioner, styling, detangling.

*CASTOR OIL*





_This legendary oil is known for its dense consistency and powerful effects on hair growth and hydration._

*WHAT IT DOES:* Smooths frizz, seals in moisture, repairs hair loss.

*VS. COCONUT OIL: *Due to its thickness, you can get a lot out of just a dab of castor oil, making this very cost friendly compared to the usually pricey and less-dense coconut oil.

*BENEFITS: *Castor oil is naturally antibacterial and antifungal, which means it can help prevent scalp issues like ringworm or folliculitis. Castor oil is also very rich in minerals, vitamin E, and omega-6 and 9 fatty acids, making it the top choice for retaining all-day moisture.

*BEST USED AS: *Hair growth and health.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 25, 2016)

Source
http://trialsntresses.com/natural-hair/moisturizing-oil-vs-sealing-oil


It is really important that we can distinguish between a moisturizing oil vs. a sealing oil because if not you could be setting your regimen and your hair up for failure… or at least minor frustration and confusion. I don’t know how many times I’ve sat down and completed the LOC method only to be disappointed in a few hours that my hair looks/feels dry. There are of course various reasons as to why this may happen… but a main reason is the use of the wrong type of oil. Just as there are differences between carrier and essential oils, there are differences in moisturizing and sealing oils.

A _moisturizing oil_ is an oil that is used to penetrate the shaft of the hair and actually moisturize it. Not all oils can do so. The oils that can not penetrate the hair shaft are best used to seal the hair and lock the moisture in. Also it is best not to use sealing oils on your scalp. Think about you will be sealing your scalp causing it to become clogged. A moisturizing oil is best applied to the scalp to help it stimulate growth. Here’s a quick list to help differentiate the two types of oils, and which you should be using when.

*Moisturizing Oils:* Oils you want to use on your scalp/ and with your leave in conditioners!





Coconut Oil

Coconut oil  may be one of the best oils out there for hair care, beauty, and skin care. It has a endless list of benefits and uses. *Coconut oil is a naturalist’s best friend! In its unrefined state (extra virgin is best) it is the least processed, and is actually both a moisturizer and a sealant (WHAT!) * Well coconut oil is capable of penetrating the shaft due to its molecular structure, but in limited amounts.  Because of these limits most of the oil stays on the outside of the hair (acting as a sealant) The most optimal time to use coconut oil as a moisturizer is in the presence of water or a water based leave in conditioner.





Babassu Oil

Babassu Oil is also a similar story to coconut oil. The molecular structure of this oil is most similar to coconut oil and may in most cases works better for certain hair types and women with differing porosity in their hair. *Babassu oil can penetrate the shaft of the hair ,and is much lighter than coconut oil *therefore does not leave a heavy greasy feeling/film on your hair. Most of my Babassu oil uses comes during deep conditioning so I use it more so for a moisturizer in addition to my water based deep conditioner instead of using it to seal my ends or hair  during the LOC method.





Olive Oil

Another 2 for one oil is Extra Virgin Olive Oil that is known to penetrate the hair shaft and moisturizing the hair/scalp. As with coconut oil and Babassu oil to get the best moisturizing effect you must use it in conjunction with water or a leave in that is water based. *Olive oil is also great for moisturizing when used in your deep conditioner as it increases shine and manageability of your strands.* I’ve been using olive oil in my hair regimen from my transitioning days and it has never let me down. Plus it is fairly inexpensive and easy to find!




Avocado Oil

*Avocado oil has large amounts of essential vitamins and nutrients that are able to penetrate through the shaft of the hair. *This oil also helps to increase growth stimulation if used on a regular basis. I haven’t had the chance to use avocado oil in my regimen yet but I used actual avocados in my pre-poo for almost a year. I was always pleased with the results, just not pleased with the mess.


*Sealing Oils:* Oils that do not penetrate the shaft of the hair and are best used to loc in moisture to your strands.




Jamaican Black Castor Oil

It is no surprise that JBCO makes the list as one of the best sealing oils a naturalista can use.  JBCO helps to soften the hair while drawing out toxins/impurities that prevent hair growth. Because this oil is extremity thick it is a great sealant for thicker textures especially.




Grape seed Oil

Grapeseed oil is fairly new in my arsenal as I found it in Trader Joes for fairly cheap. This oil is extremely light and possesses an ability to with stand high amounts of heat. This makes it best for women with finer/ thinner strands that want to seal in the moisture for their ends without being weighed down or greasy/oily.




Jojoba Oil

Jojoba oil is a bit pricier than the oils mentioned above so I don’t dabble in it too much. However Jojoba most closely resembles the natural hair sebum our body produces naturally. It is a fairly light oil that is most effective in sealing in the moisture added during wash day or other hair regimen activities.  Jojoba is also very good for people suffering with dry or flaky scalps as it helps to restore the proper pH to your hair.

*Which is your favorite oil to moisturize or seal during your wash day/ hair regimen?*


----------



## Lucia (Jul 25, 2016)

Ladies tell me if you're liking these informative hair science and product posts? Or do you just want to see long luxurious hair.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 26, 2016)

Pre-poo'd twists for 30 minutes under the heat cap with Zero % & CW'd it out.
LCO'd with *L = *Ion Reparative Solutions, *C =* Oyin Hair Dew & *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length & Keravada Green Tea on scalp.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Jul 27, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Ladies tell me if you're liking these informative hair science and product posts? Or do you just want to see long luxurious hair.


Hi @Lucia, more of both please, thanks.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Ladies tell me if you're liking these informative hair science and product posts? Or do you just want to see long luxurious hair.


I  these posts you're putting up @Lucia. Please don't stop. You find them, you post them . Thank you honey.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2016)

*This morning I am:*

*Prepooing* with Hairdrenalin Potion on my scalp and Hemp Seed oil on the length of my hair with a conditioning cap for 30 minutes

*Shampooing* with Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Shampoo

*Deep Conditioning* with Keracare Super Reconstructor followed up with NG Mango and Coconut Water Infused Deep Conditioner

*Moisturizing* with Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer 

*Sealing* with Bekura Apple and Sorghum Supple Hair Syrup.


----------



## GabbyABaby (Jul 30, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Your hair has grown like a weed!


Lmao thanks! 
I can't believe it either. And I used my 2 trim passes over that 6-7 month period. 
Inversion and Manetabolism really work


----------



## GabbyABaby (Jul 30, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Congrats claim WL
> Btw love your siggy



This whole time I thought I responded . Thank you!! I guess I'll claim it then lol. And thanks for creating this challenge! I still plan to stay in it until my previously planned end date just to see how long it'll be by then. 

Lmao love Claire Huxtable


----------



## trclemons (Jul 30, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz.
DC'd with Honey's Handmade Tropical Carrots & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream for 1.5 hours under the heat cap.
Scrubbed scalp with CC's Natural Lavender & Chamomile Polish, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleanser, Reconstructed with K. Moore's Growth & Repair, 80% R/O with ACV & SM Black Soap Balancing Conditioner.
*LCOS'd *with *L = *Ion Reparative Solution, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *S = *Au Naturele 10 n 1 Styling Gelee & HS 10 n 1.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Aug 1, 2016)

The video below offers more explanation of hair journey video ^^ 



Nice protective style for hot summer days. Braid it, and forget it. (Sort of)
Trying this style ASAP.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2016)

Just completed day 1 of my inversions for the month of August, massage 5 minutes, no oil.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## trclemons (Aug 2, 2016)

DC'd for 30 minutes under the heat cap with Honey's Handmade Tropical Carrots & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream & Zero% Conditioner.
CW'd with Terra Veda Organix Apple Cleansing.
80% R/O of SM Black Soap Balancing & V05 Free Me Freesia Moisturing Conditioners.
*LCOS'd *with *L = *Cozy Moments Vanilla Waffle Cone, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length & Keravada Green Tea on scalp & *S = *Africa's Best Textures Shea Butter Curl Defining Cream.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2016)

Day 2 of my inversions for August is complete with massage, no oil


----------



## Lucia (Aug 2, 2016)

I need to learn how to braid or have someone braid for me. 

This was an epic fail for me.


----------



## trclemons (Aug 2, 2016)

DC'd for 30 minutes under the heat cap with Honey's Handmade Tropical Carrots & Coconut Milk Conditioning Cream & Zero% Conditioner.
CW'd with Terra Veda Organix Apple Cleansing.
80% R/O of SM Black Soap Balancing & V05 Free Me Freesia Moisturing Conditioners.
*LCOS'd *with *L = *Cozy Moments Vanilla Waffle Cone, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length & Keravada Green Tea on scalp & *S = *Africa's Best Textures Shea Butter Curl Defining Cream.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 3, 2016)

DC overnight with shaemoisutre Raw Shea deep treatment masque
Rinsed out detangled, my hair was very soft like butta,  the comb glided through 
Leave in CRN aloe butter gel
Sealer homemade whipped butter mix and grape seed oil then Eco styler for edges
tried to French braid, ended up just doing 8 braids all around let air dry
I guess I'll have to keep practicing those row braids.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 3, 2016)

Those twists tho .


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2016)

Lucia said:


>


Wow, this was a very good video @Lucia. I love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2016)

Day 3 of my August inversions complete, no massage, no oil - too lazy today for all that.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2016)

Day 4 of my August inversion is complete. No massage, no oil.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 5, 2016)

That moment when you realize Youtubers are trying to get your natural hair.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Last night I completed day 5 of my inversions for August

*Today:*

*Prepoo* - AVJ and ST Sweet Potatoe Pie hair Cream
*Shampoo* - Macadamia Natural Oil Moisture poo
*Deep Conditioner* - NG Mango and Coconut Deep Conditioner
*Moisturizer* - Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer
*Sealant* - ST Cupuacu Carrot Moisture Butter


----------



## trclemons (Aug 6, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz, Queen of Curls Revitalizer & Siamese Twist Light Protein Reconstructor on ends.
DC'd for an hour under the heat cap with a mix of ST Detox & Entwine.
Poo'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleansing, Reconstructed with SSI Okra & 80% R/O of ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia.
*LCOB'd* with *L = *Cozy Moments Vanilla Waffle, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace the Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Just completed day 6 of my August inversions, no massage, no oil


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2016)

Day 7 of my inversions for August is finally complete and will be back in September.


----------



## GabbyABaby (Aug 9, 2016)

Lucia said:


> That moment when you realize Youtubers are trying to get your natural hair.



*eyeroll*


----------



## GabbyABaby (Aug 9, 2016)

Love this girl's hair, but I'm so confused as to how she retains all her thickness and length with frequent relaxers (every 4-6 weeks)


----------



## GabbyABaby (Aug 9, 2016)

Has anyone ever used these infrared light things?


----------



## Lucia (Aug 10, 2016)

GabbyABaby said:


> Has anyone ever used these infrared light things?



I don't think I would use those lamps on a regular basis like weekly for DC or something. I know they use lamps sometimes for highlights but that's every couple months. I'd be worrying about the radiation levels from very frequent use JMO.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## GabbyABaby (Aug 11, 2016)

Lucia said:


> I don't think I would use those lamps on a regular basis like weekly for DC or something. I know they use lamps sometimes for highlights but that's every couple months. I'd be worrying about the radiation levels from very frequent use JMO.



That's exactly what I was wondering, I'm going to do some more research on this.

I'm DYING at your siggy picture


----------



## Lucia (Aug 11, 2016)

GabbyABaby said:


> That's exactly what I was wondering, I'm going to do some more research on this.
> 
> I'm DYING at your siggy picture



Post any warnings you find. I doubt it's really dangerous but you never know they let that formaldehyde into the states and Europe before really checking it out and hairdressers we're getting sick some died I think.  I'm going to stick to steamers and heat caps just in case.
There's no amount of hair worth me frying my brain with radiation. 









This one Right I had the coffee joke before


----------



## trclemons (Aug 13, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz.
DC'd with Entwine for 2 hours under heat cap.
Scrubbed scalp with CC's Natural Lavender Chamomile, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleanser, Reconstructed with SSI Okra, 80% R/O with ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia.
*LCOB'd *with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *DIY mix, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp.


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 14, 2016)

Well I went to my stylist for a trim, and came out with a 2-4 inch cut and shape. I SPECIFICALLY told her MULTIPLE times NOT to even up or shape my hair. Just lightly trim it and she cut off this year's progress! I was 1" away from the top of bsl, to collar bone length. I am so upset. I know it's only hair and it will grow back, but I am so upset about this! Never again, I will NOT go back to her.


----------



## curlicarib (Aug 14, 2016)

I love this hair style.  It's one of my favorites.  I do it with flat twists instead of cornrows.



Lucia said:


> Nice protective style for hot summer days. Braid it, and forget it. (Sort of)
> Trying this style ASAP.


----------



## Dee Raven (Aug 14, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Well I went to my stylist for a trim, and came out with a 2-4 inch cut and shape. I SPECIFICALLY told her MULTIPLE times NOT to even up or shape my hair. Just lightly trim it and she cut off this year's progress! I was 1" away from the top of bsl, to collar bone length. I am so upset. I know it's only hair and it will grow back, but I am so upset about this! Never again, I will NOT go back to her.



Boo! That sucks. It's a rare stylist that you can trust with scissors. Do you feel comfortable trimming your own hair? I think at the length you are it shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 14, 2016)

@ajargon02

ITA with @Dee Raven it might help your hair growth progress of you learned how to trim your own hair. Stylists routinely even things up very few listen or understand that you want to grow your hair out longer they don't care about your hair goals so be mindful of that. I haven't been to a stylist or let a stylist come at me with scissors in years and that's one of the main reasons I was able to retain length. Even now when I have an occasion Ibe learned how to do some elegant bit simple styles myself.  Last occasion I had to have a complicated updo I couldn't style myself I made it clear I was there for a blowout and style no trims no cuts at all. She still had the nerve to say why don't you wear your hair straight (i.e. Segway to a relaxer) and she said oh well next time you come on we can trim things up. (I have a natural V shape it's not damaged or split that's just the way my hair grows)
Mind you even she was raving about how healthy and thick my hair was. 
What she really meant was, your hair is long and healthy but it's just too much hair for ME to deal with on a regular basis so I'll hack off most of it to BSL  or apl length so it's a length I can manage. That way you'll have to come in every 2 weeks for me to take care of it for you. 
I've never gone back since.


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 14, 2016)

Lucia said:


> @ajargon02
> 
> ITA with @Dee Raven it might help your hair growth progress of you learned how to trim your own hair. Stylists routinely even things up very few listen or understand that you want to grow your hair out longer they don't care about your hair goals so be mindful of that. I haven't been to a stylist or let a stylist come at me with scissors in years and that's one of the main reasons I was able to retain length. Even now when I have an occasion Ibe learned how to do some elegant bit simple styles myself.  Last occasion I had to have a complicated updo I couldn't style myself I made it clear I was there for a blowout and style no trims no cuts at all. She still had the nerve to say why don't you wear your hair straight (i.e. Segway to a relaxer) and she said oh well next time you come on we can trim things up. (I have a natural V shape it's not damaged or split that's just the way my hair grows)
> Mind you even she was raving about how healthy and thick my hair was.
> ...



I have trimmed my hair for years. This was supposed to be a "treat" so I didn't have to do it myself for once.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Aug 14, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> I have trimmed my hair for years. This was supposed to be a "treat" so I didn't have to do it myself for once.


Dang, girl! Sorry to hear that. I'll kick her e-butt for you -


----------



## Lucia (Aug 15, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> I have trimmed my hair for years. This was supposed to be a "treat" so I didn't have to do it myself for once.



Sorry this happened I just don't trust them anymore.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 15, 2016)

Weekend :
Wash: Chagrin Valley babassu and marshmallow shampoo bar
Clarify: acv diluted with water
DC: Mongongo and Hemp Masque with coconut oil under heat cap 30 minutes
LI: rose water mist, CRN Moisture Milk
Seal: Macademia Nut Oil
2 flat twists

Today
CW: Suave Shea butter and almond conditioner
Scalp massage: MTG
LI: Ayurvedic mist, CRN Moisture Milk
Sealant: Castor Oil
2 Pokohantas Braids


----------



## Lucia (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Aug 17, 2016)

curlicarib said:


> I love this hair style.  It's one of my favorites.  I do it with flat twists instead of cornrows.



I did flat twists it worked not perfect but I'm practicing.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 17, 2016)

CW: Suave Shea butter and almond conditioner
Scalp massage: MTG, Ayurvedic oil
LI: Ayurvedic mist, CRN Moisture Milk - focus on ends
Sealant: jojoba oil and Castor Oil -focus on ends
2 Pokohantas Braids

Whenever my hair feels dry or I having some shedding I up my moisture CW or WW and hit the castor oil hard

Vitamin update:
HF-37 2 step with Protein booster 2x daily
Viviscal Extra Strength 2 X daily
Biotin 5,000 mcg  1x daily
Bamboo 300 mg capsules 1x daily
Vitamin C  500mg chewables 2 X daily
1L filtered water daily

I've dropped my prenatal multis it would be too much.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2016)

*Today I:

Color* with Matrix Demi Permanent color in black
*Shampoo* with Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Shampoo

*Deep Condition* with NG Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm Conditioner - I really need some more of this conditioner and I will purchase the large jar next with the Mango and Coconut Conditioner as well.

*Bunning* damp hair using CRN Curl Maker under Wetline Xtreme Gel.
*Seal* with HQS Coconut Lime Oil


----------



## trclemons (Aug 20, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & Bye Bye Parabens Healing Oil.
DC'd for an hour under a heat cap with a mix of Honey's Handmade Yucca & Mango & Tulsi ayurvedic powder.
Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Tree, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleansing, Reconstructed with SSI Okra, 80% R/W with ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia.
LCOB'd with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple & LRC Shake 'n Go, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *DIY mix, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 24, 2016)

Weekend: Overnight: Coconut oil, plastic cap
Protein DC: eggs and garlic masque, 15m heat cap
Moisture DC: Cholesterol 15 m  heat cap
Clarify: ACV Dilited with water then Rinsed out with water
Leave in: Shea moisture kids moisture and detangling spray, Infusium 23 Original
Cream: CRN Moisture Milk
Sealant: Argan oil

I like doing my DC on the weekends so much easier to keep up.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm going to be shampooing and DCing tonight in prep for mini braids. I really think this is one of my staples styles to help me grow it long.


----------



## trclemons (Aug 27, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz.
DC'd for 2 hours with Ynobe Amla & Nettle.
Scrubbed scalp with CC's Natural Lavender & Chamomile, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleansing, 80% ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia R/O.
LCOB'd with *L = *Ion Repair, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *DIY mix, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp & Kyra's Shea Baby Powder on ends.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2016)

*http://www.naturalhairrules.com/differences-castor-oil-jamaican-black-castor-oil/*


*3 Differences Between Castor Oil and Jamaican Black Castor Oil*







Castor oil has long been revered for its properties that encourage healthy hair growth.  The two types of castor oil are: (yellow) castor oil and Jamaican black castor oil(JBCO). But what is the difference between the two?  It is a common question among naturals everywhere.  Although they are close cousins, castor oil and JBCO, have some key differences. You’ll want to keep them in mind the next time you are shopping for hair products.

*See Also:* Using Castor Oil for Hair Loss or Thinning Edges

*What is castor oil?*

Before we review the key differences between castor oil and Jamaican black castor oil, we must define castor oil.  Castor oil is often nicknamed a “miracle oil” because it’s used for many health and beauty treatments.  It’s derived from castor beans and often used as a lubricant and other uses.  Made by pressing the seeds of the _castor oil plant, _it is comprised of 18 fatty acids.  The castor bean is originally from Africa and due to the slave trade, it made it’s way to Jamaica.

*Key Differences:*

*Processing*

Both yellow castor oil and Jamaican black castor oil are made from the castor bean, but all their differences are due to the processing method utilized.  Yellow castor oil is made by pressing fresh castor beans; there is no heat involved. Thus, the term cold-pressed.  With no heat, there is lower risk of degrading the oil. It is important to note that some manufacturers use chemicals in their process. Jamaican black castor oil is developed by first roasting the bean.  Thus resulting in a dark color (and burnt smell) from the ash of  the roasted castor beans.  This is the method used in Jamaica.

*Color*

The most obvious difference between the two oils is the color.  Traditional castor oil is usually a yellow color; the lighter it is, the more pure.  Jamaican black castor oil, on the other hand, is a darker color due the to burnt ashes of the castor bean.

*PH-Level *

The way a castor bean is processed can result in differences in the ph and consistency of the resulting product.  The ash found in JBCO results in a higher pH (alkaline) product that is believed to have more clarifying properties. In fact, alkaline pH levels can help open cuticles.

*Benefits*

Both types of castor oil, are known for being heavier oils — perfect for the cold and winter months.  Packed with fatty acids, they have many benefits for the scalp and hair.  For example, ricinoleic acid — one of the 18 fatty acids found in castor oil — is known for its anti-inflammatory properties.  It is no wonder that castor oil is so often used for scalp conditions and hair growth.  Both yellow castor oil and Jamaican black castor oil benefit the hair, but due to the roasting of the castor bean, there are some added benefits for using JBCO.

If you enjoyed this post, read: “Why Castor Oil May Cause Itching and What to Do About It”

*Do you use castor oil in your hair regimen?  How do you use castor oil in your hair regimen?*


Latoya is an academic advisor by day, natural hair enthusiast/writer by night, and wife and mom 24/7. Her last relaxer was in April 2010 and she big chopped in October 2010. As a Natural Hair Rules contributor, she shares tools and techniques so that women can find what best suits them, their hair, and lifestyle.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2016)

WW detangled w KKNT
Leave ins: SM kids moisture and detangling spray and Infusium 23
Cream: CRN moisture milk
Oil: Argan


----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2016)

GabbyABaby said:


> Love this girl's hair, but I'm so confused as to how she retains all her thickness and length with frequent relaxers (every 4-6 weeks)



She must be a magical unicorn


----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 1, 2016)

I think I am going to have to stop taking my hair skin and nail vitamins. My skin is going absolutely crazy and this is the only thing that has changed in my regimen right now.

Since summer is almost over, I should be able to retain better under my wigs. That's my fall and winter protective style.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 1, 2016)

B_Phlyy said:


> I think I am going to have to stop taking my hair skin and nail vitamins. My skin is going absolutely crazy and this is the only thing that has changed in my regimen right now.
> 
> Since summer is almost over, I should be able to retain better under my wigs. That's my fall and winter protective style.



Are you drinking enough water? If not slowly up your water intake and cut back on the vitamins like half your usual dose for a while.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 1, 2016)

Lucia said:


> *Are you drinking enough water? *If not slowly up your water intake and cut back on the vitamins like half your usual dose for a while.



Actually no and I totally hadn't realized it until you just asked. We're making a system transition at work so I had to move my water bottle off my desk. I'll move it back and let them be mad.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 1, 2016)

B_Phlyy said:


> Actually no and I totally hadn't realized it until you just asked. We're making a system transition at work so I had to move my water bottle off my desk. I'll move it back and let them be mad.



When I started back with the hair vitamins I had to make sure I drank enough water 1st week started breaking out. I'm up to 1-2 L a day now.
But don't go overboard At each sitting sip your water all day long and you'll get it done.
Can you keep it in your desk or under on the side when your not there.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2016)

Right now I have some Redken Extreme Builder Plus mixed with AVJ and Avocado oil on my hair for maybe 20 minutes as a*prepoo/DC on dry hair.*

*Shampoo* with Macadamia Natural Oil Rejuvenating Shampoo

*Possible Oil Rinse* with hot Avocado oil

*Moisture DC* with NG Marshmallow Root DC mixed with SSI Riche Moisture Masque. I only have a little of the NG Marshmallow leftover so I have to make it up to fit my whole head.

*Leave-In *using NG Hibiscus & Honey Leave in conditioner.


----------



## trclemons (Sep 3, 2016)

The following occurred on Thursday - today:

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & Ojon Damage Reverse.
DC'd for 2 hours under turban with SM Tahitian Noni & Moni.
Shampoo'd with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with TVO Apple Cleansing, Reconstructed with SSI Okra & Aphogee Curlific Texture Treatment, & 80% R/O of ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia.
*LCO'd:  L = *LRC Shake 'n Go, *C = *100 pumps of Oyin Hair Dew & Curly Kinks Satin Roots, *O = *Hydrathermal Naturals Growth on scalp & DIY on length.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Sep 3, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Are you using regular conditioners  or cowash conditioners?


I was just using the Organixx brand conditioners i had bought. Besides I didn't know there was a difference.
@Lucia please enlighten us ☺


----------



## Leo24Rule (Sep 3, 2016)

As of late I have been using a spray bottle with Trader Joe's Spa Nourish Conditioner, tap water, glycerin, apricot oil, & coconut oil. I use this as a spritz daily. Followed by Trader Joe's Aloe Vera Gel. I've noticed within the last 3-4 weeks of using this concoction my hair is soft, and experiencing less breakage/shedding.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 3, 2016)

Leo24Rule said:


> I was just using the Organixx brand conditioners i had bought. Besides I didn't know there was a difference.
> @Lucia please enlighten us ☺



Regular rinse out conditioners are usually Have of some creamy base, oil, and some detangling qualities and sometimes vitamins or minerals. Depending on whether it's a natural conditioner or a conventional one with lots of synthetics the goal is the same.
Cleansing conditioners have some creamy base sort of mild cleansing agent, and or herbs, oils so it can lightly cleanse and condition at the same time. The truth is that some "cleansing conditioners" are basically just like regular rinse out conditioners


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2016)

Today I'm using Pumpkin Seed Butter mixed with Biolage Hydrasource Conditioning Balm as a* prepoo.*

*Clarify* with Elucence Clarifying shampoo

*Cowashing* with 4 Bella Naturale Yucca Root Restorative Co-Wash Conditioner

*Protein Treatment* with 4BN YR Intensive Repair Mask

*Moisture Treatment *with 4BN YR Cocoavonana Deep Hair Mask

*Leave-In* with 4BN YR Restorative Leave-in Conditioner


----------



## trclemons (Sep 10, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz & Kyra Shea's Baby Powder on ends.
DC'd for an hour under the heat cap with SM Tahitian Noni & Monoi.
CW'd with KenetMD, Reconstructed with Aphogee Curlific, R/O with ACV & V05 Free Me Freesia.
*L *= LRC Shake 'n Go; *C =* KJ Naturals Raspberry Lemonade; *O =* DIY; *B =* Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp and Kyra Shea's Baby Powder & SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 13, 2016)

Shampoo: chagrin valley honey and beer bar
Clarified: acv diluted with water
Co wash: Giovanni's smooth as silk conditioner
Quick DC: Shea moisture deep moisture masque and CRN Jansyns conditioner
Leave in:  Infusium 23, CRN moisture milk
Sealant: Argan Oil
Quick DC for 5-10 m


----------



## Lucia (Sep 15, 2016)

Length check reveal


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2016)

*Prepooed* with an assortment of oils and butters - too much to remember.
*Shampooed* with Jason Naturals Biotin Thickening shampoo
*Protein Conditioner* - CJ Curl Rehab - turned out to be great after my initial bad reaction to it.
*Moisture Conditioner* - SSI Riche Moisture Masque - I love this one a lot, offers a really nice slip.
*Leave-In* - NG Hibiscus and Honey leave-in

Putting my hair in 3 big plaits under my wig for the day.


----------



## trclemons (Sep 17, 2016)

*Pre-poo'd* overnight with AVJ spritz & hot shea oil.
*DC'd* under heat cap for an hour with a mix of Ynobe Amla & Nettle and Brahmi ayurvedic powder.
*Shampoo'd* with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, *CW'd* with KenetMD, *Reconstructed* with Aphogee Curlific, *R/O* with ACV & The Body Shop Banana Conditioner.
*LCOB'd* with LRC Shake 'n Go, KJ Natural's Raspberry Lemonade Slip, DIY oil on length & Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2016)

I hate inverting but I have to continue because I've been experiencing some great results from it and with that said I just completed day 1 (5 minutes with a 2 minute scalp massage using Netwurks 21) for September.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2016)

Just completed Day 2 of my inversions for September (5 minutes + 5 minutes scalp massage using Netwurks 21)


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2016)

Just completed day 3 of my inversions with scalp massage.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2016)

Massaged some Netwurks 21 in my scalp and inverted for 5 minutes - day 4 complete.


----------



## Dee Raven (Sep 21, 2016)

I've been trying some different products the last couple of months. Two were complete fails: Curly Pudding and I retried SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie. I hear so many great reviews but they both left my hair so greasy. I also tried CD Monoi line and my hair didn't like that either. Le sigh. 

The one good review was the Grow aut oil that one of those videos you posted @Lucia mentioned. I forget her name. That has been working great. My hair has been absolutely thriving. Like I was seeing very few or no short broken hairs at all. Now that I used those other products my hair is going to have to recoup, but I'm confident it will be back in fine form soon.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2016)

This afternoon I used Netwurks 21 on my scalp, moisturized and sealed with DB Sweet Cocoa Beans Hair Whip. Tonight to inverted for 5 minutes, no massage, no oil. Day 5 complete.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2016)

Already sprayed Netwurks 21 on my scalp and Inversion completed for today - Day 6 complete.


----------



## trclemons (Sep 24, 2016)

*Pre-poo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz.
*DC'd *with SM Noni & Monoi and Superfruit for ~2 hrs. under plastic cap and 1.5 hrs under heat cap.
*CW'd *with Paul Mitchell's The Detangler.
*Reconstructed* with Apoghee Curlific.
*R/O *with ACV & The Body Shop Banana Conditioner.
*LCOB'd *with LRC Shake 'n Go, KJ Natural's Raspberry Lemonade, DIY on length, Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp & SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 1, 2016)

*PRE-POO'd* overnight with AVJ spritz & hot shea oil.
*DC'd* under the heat cap for an hour with Bobeam Buttercream & Soultanical's Curl Detox mix.
*SHAMPOO'd* scalp with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle.
*COWASHED* length with Paul Mitchell's The Detangler.
*RECONSTRUCTED* with Avon's Advanced Techniques Damage Repair.
*RINSED OUT* Bye Bye Paraben's Conditioner & ACV.
*LCOB'd* with Cream of Nature Strength and Shine, Shea Moisture Yucca & Baobob Milk, Sarenzo's Vanilla Creamy Oil on length & NJOY on scalp & Kyra's Shea Buttercream on ends.
*INVERTED *and massaged my scalp for 4 minutes.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 8, 2016)

*Pre-poo'd* overnight with AVJ spritz & Kyra Shea Buttercream on ends.
*DC'd* with Aunt Jackie's In Control for 6.5 hours under plastic cap & 1 hour under heat cap.
*CW'd *with Honey's Handmade Black Soap, Honey & Avocado.
*Reconstructed *with Avon's Damage Repair.
*Rinsed Out* ACV & Bye Bye Parabens Conditioner.
*LCOB'd *with CON Strength & Shine, SM Yucca & Baobab Growth Milk, NJoy on scalp & Kyra Shea on ends.

For Fall & Winter, I will alternate between doing my weekly regimen on loose hair and beehive braids.


----------



## Dee Raven (Oct 10, 2016)

Well, I've decided to go into maintenance mode. I feel ready for a change. I've been washing and going it for the last 3 years pretty much non-stop and I'm ready for some versatility. My plan is to maintain between WL and HL. HHJ to all of you. I'll still be checking in for updates, especially around the end of the year.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 15, 2016)

*Prepoo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz & Ojon Damage Reverse.
*DC'd* under heat cap for an hour with a mix of Bhringraj powder and Honey's Handmade Yucca Mango & Honey.
*Shampoo'd *with TJ Tea Tree Tingle, CW'd with As I Am Coconut, Reconstructed with Avon's Damage Repair, R/O with ACV & Paul Mitchell's The Detangler.
*LCOB'd* with CON Strength & Shine, SM Yucca & Baobab, NJoy on scalp, Sarenzo Creamy Vanilla on length & Kyra Shea's Buttercream on ends.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 16, 2016)

I finally took out my mini braids that I had in for about 6 weeks.  Washed and straightened today. I took off like 1/4 inch all around.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 17, 2016)

B_Phlyy said:


> I finally took out my mini braids that I had in for about 6 weeks.  Washed and straightened today. I took off like 1/4 inch all around.



I see some length gains go ahead.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 17, 2016)

Ladies, My hair is acting crazy, no not just seasonal change dryness the weathers been up and down lately. it's just not responding to any braid outs this past week and I'm afraid to try a wash and go with my holy grail products. I should try cause that's what my hair responds to best. I've tried shampoo bar clarifying deep conditioning then LCOB
Like usual but this past week my hair was NOT having it. I have beeen using eco styler more too but that's one of my old faithful products, it always works even now. 
I'm going to go over my products and regimen. I think it's a newish product that my hair just doesn't like.

*Hair detectives I don't know what it is yet but is anyone else hair misbehaving?
Any suggestions? Thanks*
-----
Here's a quick summary of my regimen

Monthly or when needed shampoo bar and acv water rinse clarifying
I used to only acv water rinsed to clarify

Weekly or when I can Deep condition. W Shea moisture raw shea masque

Co wash w Giovanni smooth as silk moisture con or cheap suave or treatment conditioners or water wash

CRN moisture milk leave in
Seal with oil or seal with oil then whipped avocado butter or just seal w whipped avocado butter , used to be whipped Shea

Braid up let air dry for 10-15 m then wrap in soft t shirt.

Ps things I have not tried on my misbehaving curls yet
Wash n go with old BAE standbys
Deep conditioning with the steam
Just using a light oil to seal no creams or leave ins.
Daily or every other day co washing Or rinsing


----------



## Lucia (Oct 17, 2016)

I never thought she'd cut it I thought she was growing to TBL


----------



## Lucia (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## trclemons (Oct 22, 2016)

*Pre-poo'd *cornrows overnight with AVJ spritz.
*DC'd *with Aunt Jackie's In Control for an hour under the heat cap.
*CW'd *with Honey's Handmade Black Soap, Honey & Avocado.
*Reconstructed* with Avon's Damage Repair.
*Rinsed Out* with ACV and Paul Mitchell's The Detangler & Suave Shea & Almond Conditioners.
*LCOJB* with CON Strength & Shine, BBB Sweet Milk, NJoy on scalp, KJ Natural's Jamaican Jelly & Kyra Shea's Buttercream on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2016)

*Prepooing* this morning with a mixture of HQS The Slip Conditioner mixed with Banyan Botanicals Healthy Hair Oil and AVJ
*Shampooing *with Redken Color Extend Manetics Shampoo
*Protein Treating* with a mixture of some leftover Keracare Super Reconstructor and Neutral Protein Filler
*Moisture DCing* with my small jar APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle...finally 
*Moisturizing* with Bel Nouvo Avo & Shea Hair Milk
*Plaiting my hair down* for my wig. I will be wigging it out for a couple weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Ladies, My hair is acting crazy, no not just seasonal change dryness the weathers been up and down lately. it's just not responding to any braid outs this past week and I'm afraid to try a wash and go with my holy grail products. I should try cause that's what my hair responds to best. I've tried shampoo bar clarifying deep conditioning then LCOB
> Like usual but this past week my hair was NOT having it. I have beeen using eco styler more too but that's one of my old faithful products, it always works even now.
> I'm going to go over my products and regimen. I think it's a newish product that my hair just doesn't like.
> 
> ...



Have you considered changing your clarifying method/product? That might work if you haven't already fixed the problem @Lucia


----------



## trclemons (Oct 29, 2016)

*Prepoo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz, KJ Naturals & Shea hot oils on length and Carol's Daughter Hair Balm on ends.
*DC'd *for an hour under the heat cap with Bobeam Buttercream.
*Shampoo'd *with TJ Tea Tree Tingle.
*CW'd *with As I Am Coconut.
*Reconstructed *with Avon's Damage Repair.
*R/O* with ACV and Suave Almond & Shea Butter.
*LCOB *with CON Strength and Shine, QB Cocoa Tree, NJoy on scalp, Keirenae Honey Dipped on length and Kyra Shea Buttercream on ends.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 1, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Have you considered changing your clarifying method/product? That might work if you haven't already fixed the problem @Lucia



Thanks for the tip I haven't fixed it yet. My hairs sitting in a braid full of moisturizing leave in and castor oil. That will at least fix the dryness for now. 
Since I rarely use heat Styling tools so I know it's not that.
I will look into that before I wasn't using the shampoo bar I only clarified with acv and water.
I'm going to go back to that this week and see if it works also using my old faithful aphogee keratin 2 m protein then moisturizing DC.

I'm going back to my staples I know always worked and since it's getting cold I'm off gel for a while too. My hair is always drier after using eco styler especially in cooler weather.

I've noticed that the ladies that get to super long lengths use natural gels or no gel and/or other stylers like creams, butters and pomades.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## trclemons (Nov 5, 2016)

*Pre-poo'd *cornrows overnight with AVJ spritz.
*DC'd *with Texture My Way Shea Butter & Olive Oil for 1.5 hours under the heat cap.
*CW'd *with DNA Hydrating.
*Reconstructed* with Avon's Damage Repair.
*Rinsed Out* with Blue Roze Strawberry ACV and Suave Shea & Almond Conditioner.
*LCOB* with Keirenae, BBB Sweet Milk, KJ MNatural's Tingly on scalp & HQ Coconut Mango on braids, and Alikay Shea Yogurt on ends.
Baggied, inverted and massaged for 4 minutes.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 7, 2016)

I haven't been able to do my hair last week after just putting some leave in and castor oil then up in a braid and at night high loose bun.  So I finally got to my hair this weekend and I went all out.

Shampoo:  neutrogena no residue shampoo, rinse well warm water (I shampooed my scalp not my hair and let the suds rinse down the hair)
Clarified: acv and warm water (1 part acv to 18 parts water) rinse well warm water
Protein Deeep Condition: 2 eggs, 4 tablespoons grape seed oil- 1 hour under hooded dryer, rinse very well warm water
Oil: Evco scalp massage leave in
Deep Condition: CRN coconut water DC mixed with oils and honey -overnight under plastic cap and microfiber turban.

Next morning
Rinse out
Leave in CRN moisture Milk and Moisture Butter (concentration on ends first then hairshaft, roots) and I went in heavy with the products.  For edges and parts curls blueberry edge control and CRN curl maker gel, then styled in 4 flat twist braids like in Natural Neiceys video upthread.

After the protein DC my hair felt better and stronger but not dry or hard I think I needed a really good DC session to get my curls back on track.
My curls were poppin I almost did a wash n go but since I want to maximize moisture retention and keep my styles low manipulation for the week it's PS city for now.

Also I stopped wearing the baggie bun for a while because it's just too heavy for my hair now especially my edges and I see some short hairs in the sides I want to be sure it's not my bun doing it.  I had a headache the other day and couldn't figure out why until I took my bun and scrunchie and bun cover down.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 9, 2016)

Some of the  most innovative natural hairstyles I've seen so far.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 11, 2016)

*Prepoo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz & KJ Naturals Grow It Oil.
*DC'd *for an hour under the heat cap with J. Monique's Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Mask.
*Shampoo'd* with TJ Tea Tree Tingle.
*CW'd *with As I Am Coconut.
*Reconstructed* with Avon's Damage Repair.
*R/O'd *with Blue Roze Strawberry ACV & Suave Almond & Shea Butter.
*LCOB'd *with Kereinae, Quemet Biologics Cocoa Tree, KJ Natural's Tingly on scalp & Keravada Pumpkin Pie on length, and Alikay Shea Yogurt on ends.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm going for extra moisture. I did an oil scalp massage , inversion, I remoisturized with aloe vera juice and water mist, CRN moisture butter, baggying overnight. I will repeat when needed until wash day.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 15, 2016)

Hair-School is in session. 


Look at her collection, even in my PJ days I never had a collection like that.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 15, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Well I went to my stylist for a trim, and came out with a 2-4 inch cut and shape. I SPECIFICALLY told her MULTIPLE times NOT to even up or shape my hair. Just lightly trim it and she cut off this year's progress! I was 1" away from the top of bsl, to collar bone length. I am so upset. I know it's only hair and it will grow back, but I am so upset about this! Never again, I will NOT go back to her.



sorry this happened to you 

This is the story of my life. I have no problem trimming my hair, i just don't want the trendy bob or blunt cut or trendy haircut they want to give me. My hair doesn't grow blunt, my crown is always much longer....stylists don't understand that I'm ok with the way my hair naturally grows.
well that's why I'm asking my sister to trim my hair tonight...


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Nov 15, 2016)

Sooo I have been completely MIA pretty much since august but its that's due to school. 
Update:
I installed box braids on myself(never do that again, it took me 4 days) in the middle of August.I go to college in a Texas so my hair was starting to get kinda of dry in the braids, so I took them out at the end of September. Because my hair was so dry due to the new climate,my hair was super tangley, I actually had to cut out some small knots out of my hair. After that I did a full wash routine on my hair and styled for flat twist out. I am still washing my hair 2x  a week for the most part and I switch between braidouts and flat twists outs. I have also been keeping up with my reggie for the most part, but I have been slacking on my sulfur oil and scalp massages. sometimes. I have also incorporated some new things into my reggie:
-refreshing my hair at night with plain water and a oil
-detangling my hair using a revised version of Nap85 detangling method
Will update with pictures this weekend.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 18, 2016)

*Prepoo'd*  at work under my wig with my AVJ spritz and Cream & Coco Moon Shimmer on ends.
*DC'd *under heat for an hour with SD Razzberry Coconut Affair.
*Scrubbed* scalp with CC's Natural Lavender & Chamomile Sugar.
*CW'd*  with As I Am Coconut.
*Rinsed Out* Blue Roze Strawberry Vinegar & Suave Almond & Shea Butter.
*LCOB'd* with Naturelle Grow Ginger Peach, Quemet Biologics Cocoa Tree & Burdock Root, Keravada Pumpkin Pie on length & KJ Natural's Tingly on scalp and Alikay Shea Yogurt on ends.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 22, 2016)

trclemons said:


> *Prepoo'd  at work under my wig with my AVJ spritz and Cream & Coco Moon Shimmer on ends.
> DC'd *under heat for an hour with SD Razzberry Coconut Affair.
> *Scrubbed* scalp with CC's Natural Lavender & Chamomile Sugar.
> *CW'd*  with As I Am Coconut.
> ...


At bolded, now thats some serious multitasking skills, love that idea.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 22, 2016)

Pre wash: Ayurvedic oil scalp massage using scalp invigorator
Detangle: kinky curly knot today
Co wash: Giovanni smooth as silk conditioner
Rinse w lukewarm to cool water
Leave in: aloe vera juice on damp hair
Cream: Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Strengthen and Grow
Oil: Castor Oil
Butter: Homemade whipped avocado butter on length and ends


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 22, 2016)

I've been in super maintenance mode again. I put some medium box braids in to wear under my wig. Have been cowashing daily with a shampoo and DC at least once a week. I do the LOC method but I am switching to a creamier leave-in for my L instead of a liquid spray when it was warmer.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 25, 2016)

*Prepoo'd* overnight with AVJ spritz, KJ Natural's Grow It on length and Cream & Coco's Moon Shimmer on ends.
*DC'd* for an hour under the heat with a mix of Sweet Eddie by Nature's Desire Protein Mask and Kalpi Tone ayurvedic powder.
*Shampoo'd* with TJ Tea Tree Tingle.
*CW'd*  with As I Am Coconut.
*Reconstructed*  with Avon's Damage Repair.
*Rinsed Out *Blue Roze Strawberry Vinegar & Suave's Almond & Shea Butter.
*LCOB'd*  with Naturelle Grow's Ginger Peach, QB Burdock Root, Keravada Pumpkin Pie on length & KJ Natural's Tingly on scalp and Alikay's Shea Yogurt.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Nov 26, 2016)

The pictures from the blue shirt is after a blowout and a fresh trim that got rid of all my dead and damaged ends in August. The red cami was taken last week. I think I gotten a decent amount of growth but I feel like my hair is getting thicker, which is kinda of strange due to the factor my hair is already very thick.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 2, 2016)

What's Ayurvedic oil scalp massage with scalp invigorator?



Lucia said:


> Pre wash: Ayurvedic oil scalp massage w scalp invigorator
> Detangle: kinky curly knot today
> Co wash: Giovanni smooth as silk conditioner
> Rinse w lukewarm to cool water
> ...



How's your hair reacting now?
You really love castor oil I noticed


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 2, 2016)

My hair update:
I'm still using my hair concoction with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner, oils, & water in a spray bottle as a leave-in. Followed up with Cantu Shea Butter for natural hair coconut curling cream. And sometimes I apply the Trader Joe's Aloe Vera gel. With the cold air here & winter approaching I need to start using my ayurvedic powders & make a Butter concoction.

As of late (few weeks) I noticed my hair gets knotted after finger combing/combing so I know that's a sign of needing a trim. But first I think I need to do a protein treatment.

Still experiencing less hair fall when I keep my hair moisturized.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 2, 2016)

Leo24Rule said:


> What's Ayurvedic oil scalp massage with scalp invigorator?
> 
> How's your hair reacting now?
> You really love castor oil I noticed



It's not all one word
I used my own Auurvedic oil for scalp massage and massaged with the scalp massager I got a while ago love it instead of massaging for 15m with my hands. I just use it for 5-10m there's tons of good reviews on it I got the one with the silicon over the plastic.

My hair just seems to respond better to castor oil especially in winter. Also wheat germ oil worked good for me too it's just harder to find now.
My hair is better now but not at its best yet. I have to start steaming again but more intensely I think I'm going to up my steaming to weekly along with my weekly DCs I've already started to combat this seasonal dryness.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm washing and treating my hair tomorrow finally after 3 weeks. I was on a cruise first, then I had the flu  so that further prevented my weekly treatments. I feel a lot better now so it's on.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 3, 2016)

*Prepoo'd* overnight with AVJ spritz, Curls Blueberry Bliss Growth Oil on scalp & Kyra's Shea Nutrition & Conditioner Butter on ends.
*DC'd* for an hour under the heat with KJ Naturals Neopolitan.
*CW'd* with As I Am Coconut.
*Reconstructed* with Avon's Damage Repair.
*Rinsed Out *Blue Roze Strawberry Vinegar & SM Fruit Fusion.
*LCOB'd* with Curls & Potions Revitalizing Tea, QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream, Keravada Warm Vanilla Sugar on length & Curls Blueberry Bliss Growth Oil on scalp and Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla Butter on ends.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 3, 2016)

Planning on cutting/dusting if not later today then tomorrow


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 4, 2016)

I found this video today and tried it. My hair looks amazing! Super curly. I haven't used the denman in a while and I thought my hair hated SM Curling Smoothie, but I guess it just needs a very small amount.


This week I'm getting a deva cut, fingers crossed that it turns out well. But looking at these pictures, I'm pretty excited to get my hair shaped into something.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2016)

I missed 2 months of inversions so tonight I began my inversions for December with no oil but 3 minutes scalp massage.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 6, 2016)

I did trim/dust on Saturday


----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2016)

Inversion - Day 2 complete, no oil and 1 minute scalp massage.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 7, 2016)

Winter wash and go time


----------



## trclemons (Dec 10, 2016)

*Prepoo'd* overnight with AVJ spritz & J. Monique's Peppermint Pre-Poo with Cherry Bark & Teas.
*DC'd* for an hour under the heat with Hair Yum Blueberry Yogurt.
*Reconstructed* with Avon's Damage Repair & Kenya Moore Growth Repair.
*Rinsed Out *Blue Roze Strawberry Vinegar & Suave Almond & Shea Butter.
*LCOB'd* with Curls & Potions Revitalizing Tea, QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream and Wonder Curls Butter Than Love Whipped, Keravada Warm Vanilla Sugar on length & Curls Blueberry Bliss Growth Oil on scalp and Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla Butter on ends.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 10, 2016)

Thank you @Lucia for posting those curly hair winter regimens. I especially love CourtneyCurls video. I'm definitely going out to purchase the Aunt Jackie's moisturizing flaxseed butter.

Took down my two pigtails today after keeping them in all week and moisturized under a wig. Hair will be worn down today until I come home to wash. I think I will do either a co-wash cleanse or use ayurvedic powders.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2016)

Did my 6 day inversion today and have one more to go for the month of December .


----------



## Lucia (Dec 10, 2016)

Leo24Rule said:


> Thank you @Lucia for posting those curly hair winter regimens. I especially love CourtneyCurls video. I'm definitely going out to purchase the Aunt Jackie's moisturizing flaxseed butter.
> 
> Took down my two pigtails today after keeping them in all week and moisturized under a wig. Hair will be worn down today until I come home to wash. I think I will do either a co-wash cleanse or use ayurvedic powders.



YW
I've stopped air drying it's too cold now and my hair takes forever to dry, I only let my hair and product sit for ten minutes first to lock in the moisture. I diffuse now about 80-90% dry.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 11, 2016)

*Curly Nikki Reviews Miss Jessie's Buttercreme*



Hola Chicas,

So y'all know I'm off the wagon, right? In the past couple of weeks I've perused the hair aisles at Target and Ulta looking for the ultimate product to set my Dry Twist-n-Curl. I've spent 60 dollars and wasted time and effort. But I really need something to provide hold, lasting moisture, and lots of shine. Don't get me wrong, I love CURLS Souffle, I just wonder if something can keep my hair softer and moisturized past day three.

The morning after I returned the truck load of diapers to Target, I went back and hit up the 'boutique' hair product aisle. I've read countless (mixed) reviews of Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding, Meringue, and Curly Buttercreme. The consensus is that the Buttercreme is the best product on the line- providing moisture, definition, and hold. Also, their tutorial recommends you use it on dry twist-outs.

Now, for those of you that have been following me from day one, you know how I feel about MJ. I can't knock their hustle. Their marketing is impeccable... genius even, Miko and Titi's hair is stunning, but the ingredients in their products... eh. I've become lenient over the years, dibbling and dabbling in silicones and commercial products, but I've managed to stay away from 'pore clogging' mineral oil and parafin. Ladies, I got caught up... curiosity was killing me and many of my hair idols seem to really like the Buttercream for sets. Plus, I checked out THIS ARTICLE on mineral oil and coconut oil, and finally convinced myself to give it a try. I looked over my shoulder, picked up the 28 dollar (Father Abraham!) jar of MJ, and slyly slipped it into my basket. True story... like I was afraid one of y'all were going to see and judge me!

I've used it twice... both times on dry hair. It's thick, creamy, and smells like Thin Mints. I was light handed the first time, and a little heavier handed the second use. Both times my hair was left frizzy, limp, and ridiculously greasy. I hate 'feeling' the product on my hair. Sadly, it's a no-go. I can see how this product could potentially help protect my fine strands (the way Ultra Sheen did when my mom was doing my bra strap length hair in the '80s), but it's not for me... way too heavy. On a positive note, my hair was very soft and felt moisturized for 4 or 5 days. I'm assuming the emollients in the cream made my hair soft, which is not to be confused with moisture... this product would probably be good for sealing in a water based moisturizer.

I went shopping in my hair closet last night and decided that today, after a wash, and condition, I will give the KeraCare Naturals Butter Cream a try. I'll report back soon!

http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/01/curly-nikki-reviews-miss-jessies.html


----------



## Lucia (Dec 11, 2016)

She says you can air dry you can but the instructions say to dry under a hair dryer, a hand held can be used also.  That's how you get max results.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2016)

Day 7 of my inversions for December is finally complete . I did massage my scalp after spraying it with NW Excel 21 as well.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 22, 2016)

_Merry Christmas  ladies, this is a pretty holiday look. 

_


----------



## trclemons (Dec 24, 2016)

*Pre-poo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz & Mission Condition Infused Coconut.
*DC'd *for an hour under the heat cap with Obia's Babassu.
*Shampoo'd*  with SM Fruit Fusion.
*Reconstructed* with Kenya Moore Growth Repair.
*Rinsed Out* Blue Roze Strawberry Vinegar, Koils By Nature ACV Hair Growth & Suave Almond & Shea Butter.
*LCOB'd* with Curls & Potions Revitalizing Tea, Wonder Curl Butter Than Love Whipped, Curls Blueberry on scalp & Keravada Warm Vanilla on length and Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2016)

I moisturized my ends tonight with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion sealed with Rusk Deep Shine Argan Oil. Sprayed and massaged my scalp with Netwurks Xcel 21.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 31, 2016)

Well since today is the last day of the challenge, I would like to say that while I did not reach my goal length, I am happier that my hair is longer and healthier than it was when I started. Slow and steady wins the race so I'll stay consistent with my routine and get to my length when I can. 

It was fun spending these past 18 months with you ladies. I'll post a pic later on today or tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 31, 2016)

*Okay I sort of figured out what I will be doing to my hair this weekend. I will be:*

*Prepooing* with avj, Banyan Botanicals oil, and coconut oil mix
*Hendigoing* my hair

*Cowash* with Matrix Fiber Strong Conditioner or Redken Color extend Conditioner
*Hot Oil Rinsing* with Safflower Oil

*Deep Protein Conditioning* with Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor
*Deep Moisturizing Treating* with APB Moisturizing Conditioner

*Leave-in* - NG Sweet Plantain Leave-in
*Sealing* with Bask & Bloom Silky Aloe Hair Pudding or Sarenzo Creamy Oil
*Style* - my hair plait down with a wig to go.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2017)

Over the weekend, I did the following:

*Prepoo'd* overnight with AVJ spritz & Kyra's Shea Nutrition & Conditioner Butter Cream on the ends.
*DC'd* under the heat cap for an hour with Alikay's Avocado Cream.
*Scalp Scrubbed* with a mix of CC's Natural Lavender & Chamomile & Honey's Handmade Green Apple.
*CW'd *with Verbena.
*Reconstructed *with Kenya Moore's Growth Repair.
*Rinsed Out* Koils By Nature ACV Growth and Paul Mitchell's The Detangler & SSI Avocado.
*LCOB'd *with Curls & Potions Revitalizing Tea, Wonder Curl Butter Than Love Whipped, Curls Blueberry on scalp & Keravada Warm Vanilla Sugar on length, and Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla on ends.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jan 2, 2017)

I reach this year goal of reaching APL. My hair is slowly starting to hang down instead of outward,which is nice.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 2, 2017)

Ok ladies this thread is almost at its 1 year mark, happy new year
Check ins please?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 2, 2017)

WeirdoBeauty said:


> I reach this year goal of reaching APL. My hair is slowly starting to hang down instead of outward,which is nice.


Awesome congrats I know that's a big milestone keep it growing


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 2, 2017)

This challenge allowed me to stay away from the scissors & heat. I may have not reached my dry curly hair goal which is MBL, but I did reach TBL but not full/thick. 2017 I will continue the no cut challenge & work on overall health of my hair. Hopefully it'll thicken up. 
Thank you @Lucia


----------



## Lucia (Jan 7, 2017)

I updated the first sign in page with new trophies. Ladies should we keep posting in this thread or start a new thread for check ins and inspiration? Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2017)

Day 7 of my inversions is complete, no oil, no massage, inverted for 4 minutes. Plus I moisturized my ends with APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 8, 2017)

@Lucia YES!!


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jan 10, 2017)

Lucia said:


> Awesome congrats I know that's a big milestone keep it growing


thanks


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 12, 2017)

WeirdoBeauty said:


> I reach this year goal of reaching APL. My hair is slowly starting to hang down instead of outward,which is nice.



@WeirdoBeauty,
Congratulations on reaching your goal of APL!  APL can be one of  *the* hardest milestones to reach. You've done it! 

@Lucia,
If you do another one for 2017, I plan to join this time around!


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jan 12, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @WeirdoBeauty,
> Congratulations on reaching your goal of APL!  APL can be one of  *the* hardest milestones to reach. You've done it!
> 
> @Lucia,
> If you do another one for 2017, I plan to join this time around!


Thank you. It took me 3 years of being natural to get to this point,especially considering where my hair was before.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 13, 2017)

WeirdoBeauty said:


> Thank you. It took me 3 years of being natural to get to this point,especially considering where my hair was before.



@WeirdoBeauty,

That's alright. Many black women never get there, over an entire life time. Now, all you have to do is coast to the next length gain. You have an excellent base that you can tinker with and adjust as you move to bra-strap, mid back, waist length and tail bone.  I'm excited for you!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2017)

@Chicoro
Happy New Year !
I'm thinking of either starting a new post for 2017  or just a extend this thread right here since we have tons of good info here and some old threads get lost when they're inactive.
I'm definitely signing you up the challenge is still on!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2017)

Ok Ladies the grow it long challenge will continue in this thread. 
The rules are relaxed, so it's on you to stick to the minimal amounts of haircuts or trims per year, but you can do what you want. Although constant and frequent cuts and trims will defeat the purpose of this "self challenge" we're  here for support and accountability. 

You can check in daily weekly monthly or every couple months. 
If you're still aiming for super long lengths by retaining most if not all that grows from your scalp re-sign up, for newbies just sign up. I will still post info and inspos 

Just tag me @ Lucia no spaces and you're IN! 
For those of you who want to keep documenting your prizes from page 1. 

D for diamond =1 year complete 
T for trophies = 3 months completed, every three months add a T. 
Ex: you've completed 9m so in your siggy 3T 
check out my siggy and first page. Or you can document time in challenge 1y3m whichever is easier for you.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2017)

Challengers List

@Lucia
@Chicoro
@Dee Raven
@B_Phlyy 
@Aggie


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 13, 2017)

*State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond (you can change this status at anytime) 
Diamond Plus

Start Date: January 14th, 2017

End Date: December 14th, 2017

Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: Tail bone length/Hanging on/over my behind

Ultimate Hair Length Goal: (same as above)

What or who inspired you to go for this goal: Women with 4a/b/c Tail bone length hair on Youtube and a Fotki friend with 3b/c tail bone length hair 

Regimen:  Shampoo and Deep Condition 1x week, moisturize and seal daily

Extras to help get to goal faster: Hiding my hair with wigs, head wraps and keeping my hair covered at night.

What you will do once you reach goal: Straighten, trim, take 478 photographs and act like I think I'm too cute.*


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2017)

Lucia said:


> *State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond (you can change this status at anytime)*
> Going for Diamond status prob Diamond plus status.
> 
> *Start Date:* Nov 1 2014 (from don't cut it challenge)
> ...



At diamond plus status. Same goal as above, still growing for TBL stretched.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey @Lucia , I'll sign up for another round of Diamond. One interesting thing: the other day, I pulled a a couple strands and realized they were classic length. OMG. I got a deva cut so they didn't really take much off the bottom and the cut is not even for straight hair, so what a surprise. That's definitely confirmation that if I wanted CL, it could happen with patience.

*Start Date: 1/1/17*

*End Date: 1/1/18*

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: I would like to grow my layers out to MBL*

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal: Thick TBL with long layers on the sides*

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links): One, looking at an old picture of my hair from last year, I can see what I liked and what I would have liked, also, Curly Proverbz, though I could only ever dream to have her hair thickness.*

*Regimen: Weekly wng w/ deep conditioning (I think this is where I went wrong this last year)*

*Extras to help get to goal faster: Water and MV, I have one section that I will be trimming as need which is the crown. That is the area most prone to breakage, so I want to keep those ends healthy.*

*What you will do once you reach goal: Keep up my regimen, the same as I do now.*


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2017)

Dee Raven said:


> Hey @Lucia , I'll sign up for another round of Diamond. One interesting thing: the other day, I pulled a a couple strands and realized they were classic length. OMG. I got a deva cut so they didn't really take much off the bottom and the cut is not even for straight hair, so what a surprise. That's definitely confirmation that if I wanted CL, it could happen with patience.
> 
> *Start Date: 1/1/17*
> 
> ...



 that's good news. Keep that regimen going, it's working.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2017)

Not much has changed in my regimen just some small adjustments, my hair needs more product and more moisture especially in the winter.  I'm also trying to phase out gels completely from my regimen. 

*Updated Regimen 2017*

Nightly: spray mist AVJ, vegetable glycerin and water, moisture milk and/or seal with oil or whipped butter. Pineapple or loose braids, silk/satin pillowcase or bonnet. 

Weekly: cowash, DC, LOCB (for seasonal dry hair), or usual light moisture seal routine. 

Monthly or when needed: acv diluted with water to clarify or if Ive used heavy silicones (which I usually never use, I'll use a sulfate shampoo)  I will usually use a sulfate free shampoo if I need extra clarifying for a fresh start. 

 I follow any shampooing with a co wash, and rinse conditioner or moisturizing DC.   Always follow Aphogee 2-step protein treatment with the aphogee balancing conditioner then moisturizing DC  with heat cap or steamer. Then I finish everything with my usual light moisture seal routine.

Rarely straighten, use bonnet dryer or diffuser to dry my hair for winter, air dry mostly in summer months. 
Styles: Protective styles, wng, braidouts, twistouts. 

*Favorite products some on current rotation: *

CRN moisture milk, moisture butter, DC. Homemade whipped butter, SM JBCO leave in, SM Raw Shea DC, curls blueberry paste for edges, eco styler gel for edges (phasing out eco styler gel because it's drying to my hair), homemade mist (AVJ,vegetable glycerin and water), ACV diluted with water (to clarify), Infusium 23 original. Homemade oil blends, henna tea spray (alternate with aphogee protein spray) 

Oils: evco, evoo, castor, jojoba, grape seed, argan, avocado, macadamia and monoi oils. 

ApHogee: Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer (spray), Keratin 2-Minute Reconstructor, 2-Step Protein Treatment. I alternate my misters/sprays as needed.

Ayurvedic powders: shikaikai, amla, henna, brhingaraj, brhami 

Updated: 2/23/2017


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2017)

Deep Conditioning overnight with 22nd Century Protein-Free Deep Conditioner tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2017)

This morning I used the 22nd Century Peppermint shampoo bar and it sud up really good plus it cleaned my hair without stripping it. I now have some Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner on my hair.

One thing I should make a note of. After I rinsed out the 22nd Century Conditioner and washed with the shampoo bar and rinsed that out, my hair felt light and it clumped beautifully. I do like how the 22nd Century DC feels on my hair though.

These I will not use to detangle with but they work well together to clean and condition the hair. Hence my reason for using the APB DC.They do have that herbally smell to them but not in a bad way to me.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 14, 2017)

Aggie said:


> This morning I used the 22nd Century Peppermint shampoo bar and it sud up really good plus it cleaned my hair without stripping it. I now have some Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner on my hair.
> 
> One thing I should make a note of. After I rinsed out the 22nd Century Conditioner and washed with the shampoo bar and rinsed that out, my hair felt light and it clumped beautifully. I do like how the 22nd Century DC feels on my hair though.
> 
> These I will not use to detangle with but they work well together to clean and condition the hair. Hence my reason for using the APB DC.They do have that herbally smell to them but not in a bad way to me.



What's APB ? Thanks


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2017)

Lucia said:


> What's APB ? Thanks


It's Annabelle's Perfect Blends. There is a thread in the vendor forum about these great products if you' re curious.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 14, 2017)

Lucia said:


> What's APB ? Thanks


You didn't ask me but it's *A*nnabelle's *P*erfect *B*lends=APB


----------



## Lucia (Jan 14, 2017)

Aggie said:


> It's Annabelle's Perfect Blends. There is a thread in the vendor forum about these great products if you' re curious.



Thanks will go look



whosthatcurl said:


> You didn't ask me but it's *A*nnabelle's *P*erfect *B*lends=APB



No problem whoever can answer should, were pretty informal here.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 14, 2017)

If you haven't read this, please do it's a MUST READ for every long hair or soon to be.  

SHS (scissor happy stylists), are not your friend 

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/shs-stylist-are-not-your-friends.443230/


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 15, 2017)

*State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond (you can change this status at anytime) 
Diamond Plus*
*
Start Date: January 14th, 2017*
*
End Date: December 14th, 2017*
*
Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: MBL Curly (hangs passed my chest)*
*
Ultimate Hair Length Goal: WL Curly*
*
What or who inspired you to go for this goal:
It looks pretty.

YouTubers:*

*CourtneysCurls*
*JasmineBrown*
*Leximarcella*
*Shizen*
*Curly Proverbz*
*Lauren Lewis*
*Jewellianna Palencia*
*1ballerina*
*
Instagram:*

*alyssa_redenti*
*joyjah*
*

Regimen: Ayurvedic Powders 1x a week, Deep Condition 1x week, moisturize and seal daily*
*
Extras to help get to goal faster: Hiding my hair with wigs, sleep on satin pillowcases, eat healthy, exercise 3-7 days a week, drink LOTS of water, take vitamins.*
*
What you will do once you reach goal: Aim for a TL curly*


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 17, 2017)

Babying my ends. They are becoming less knotted and split. I feel like my hair is responding to my extra gentle touch and revamped hair regimen.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 19, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Babying my ends. They are becoming less knotted and split. I feel like my hair is responding to my extra gentle touch and revamped hair regimen.



@Chicoro 

Would you post your updated regimen? or a link to where it's written? Thanks we'd all appreciate it.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 19, 2017)

Lucia said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> Would you post your updated regimen? or a link to where it's written? Thanks we'd all appreciate it.



@Lucia, *Sure!
*
The summary of the information below in my *[new] *routine is that I no longer use a comb. I also do not take all my hair down at one time anymore. I wash, condition,  and moisturize in braids. I do take one braid down at time to finger detangling after washing and conditioning. Almost every day, I saturate the ends of my braids with water and coat the last 5 inches with pure castor oil.

I made some observations about women with afro-textured, tail bone length hair and wrote it out. The notes  are detailed below in the link that I have provided. This is pretty much my new routine, in detail.
*It is post #7 in this link:*
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/how-to-care-for-tbl-real-hair-in-protective-styles.808475/

*Here's what I wrote:*
My observations for many tail bone length women with afro-textured hair:

*Hair is rarely washed more than 1x per week*
*Hair is washed in braids or twists or sections*(one on one attention is given to either each section and/or each braid in that section). This one may seem obvious and well known. But the difference is that these women don't take all braids/twists out at once and combine the hair on a regular basis. Either they undo the hair and leave it in its own section, or they wash, condition and leave all hair in braids/twists. To detangle and comb out, they do one braid at a time, leaving the rest braided or twisted or sectioned but tend to not combine all the hair together.
*Note:* I overlooked this. I have always washed and conditioned my hair in braids. But after I detangled a section, I would combine it with the other sections. Hence, I would always need to use a comb to detangle it and get it back into sections. With these ladies, fingers are used more than the comb.
Also, I realized that I have been damaging my hair NOT at the detangling stage, but before, during my braiding and unbraiding. I pull and snatch my hair apart and the force or tension maximized at the ends of my hair causing tangling and breakage. I have been damaging my hair _*before I even began*_ the detangling process.
For the first time EVER in my hair care process, I did not need to use a comb because I washed, oiled and conditioned my hair in braids. I carefully and gently undid a braid, while leaving the rest braided. I put in my leave in and gently re-braided that one braid. Surprisingly, the unbraiding/leave-in/braiding took a long time even without detangling with a wide, toothed comb.

*Hair is sectioned / done in sections-See detail above, point #1. *
*Hair is stretched before it is styled* (bantu knot, banded, heat stretched). Some women let there hair dry in
braids or twists
bantu knots
banded hair
put on rollers
Some women lightly blow dry

*Hair is kept stretched after it is styled *(These ladies tend to gather their twists and pin around their heads or combine the twists creating some kind of stretching on the hair.)
*Shea butter is often used* (protects hair and organic tissue like hair and skin from the break down of proteins on the exposed surface by the environment, specifically protects against the sun.) It may not be used throughout the entire journey, but during significant time frames or points in the journey (transitioning only, washing, sealant, etc)
*Extremely low maintenance styles* (For me, low maintenance styles are not necessarily protective styles! I define low maintenance styles as those where the hair is manipulated as little as possible.)
Some braid or twist hair until it dries and leave it for three days to a week, then undo the hair to wear braid outs or twist outs until the next wash day.
Some leave the twists or braids in until the next wash day.
Some do up do's

*Specific daily hair end regimen (or frequent as in 2 or more times per week, ends given special attention)*
Even if the entire braid or twist is redone , they tend to have a specific regimen for the ends
Ends are wetted or spritzed with water, an oil is added (Water + oil) (Usually castor oil or shea butter).

*Protective Styles *(For "me" , protective style is determined by what you are doing with the ends of the hair. If the ends are not up and out of the air, I do not consider the style protective.)
Ends are twisted up, covered, tucked and/or kept from the air like Wanakee Pugh taught years ago
Hair ends or the entire head is kept covered or protected during the day and/or at night
Head scarves for night
Tucking or hiding hair during the day or night


*Trimming*
Trimming done on a fairly regular basis
Trims tend to be done in braided or twisted styles (Unevenness not an issue as most of these women rarely or ever wear heat straightened hair styles)

*Time * (2 to 8 year journeys. The average seems to be 5 years.)
That's all! It's enough, I know!

Edit: Forgot some form of protein is used whether be in a commercial product, treatment or DIY. Frequency depends on the head of hair.

This is the work or process one needs to do when hair is in the 3b to 4a and beyond range. My hair is in this category. If your hair hits tailbone simply because you stop using heat and bleach, start to condition and do hot oil treatments, you may not likely have the kind of hair that requires this type of process to gain length. 
____________
P.S:
YouTube video reference added January, 20th, 2017!


This video, linked below (Natural Hair: How I twist My Hair For a Twistout -by Naturally_Nica) epitomizes the process I wrote out above. She has tail bone length, afro-textured hair. (Steps 1, 8, 10 and 11 are not observable in this video. These steps are observable or she communicates this information in her other videos).


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 19, 2017)

Even though I had already cut my hair prior to another challenge; I'm finding spit ends. Bummer...
So I'm going to try @Chicoro method of spritzing ends every night & applying castor oil.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 19, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> Even though I had already cut my hair prior to another challenge; I'm finding spit ends. Bummer...
> So I'm going to try @Chicoro method of spritzing ends every night & applying castor oil.



I don't spritz!
I saturate those ends under running water! I literally put my braids under the faucet and let them get soaking, wet. I put a towel around my shoulders. Then leaning in the sink, I coat my hair with undiluted, not mixed with anything, pure castor oil. I don't put a tiny dab on the ends. I pour out a dime or nickel amount for each braid and coat the last 5 inches, and ensuring the end of the braid is covered. Then, I put the braids up and protect the ends. I try not to put any tension on the ends, either!

With the water/castor oil combination, my hair is a bit 'hard', almost firm. It's different than dried out brillo pad-like dryness. The hair seems almost 'fortified' with the water and the castor oil.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 19, 2017)

@Chicoro  Huh... Every night? Well your hair is beautiful. I'll upload a pick of my stratened hair come spring


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 19, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Chicoro  Huh... Every night? Well your hair is beautiful. I'll upload a pick of my stratened hair come spring



Thank you for the compliment. I appreciate it!

I have a lot more free time, I think. It takes me about 5 minutes to do this because of my hair style.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 19, 2017)

@Leo24Rule,
When I'm in the house or wearing a head wrap, I'm in Bantus. When I'm actually wearing a wig, I release my Bantus and just pin the braids around my head. But I do not re-braid my hair or manipulate my ends. I'm braided from wash day to wash day. I decided on this style because it allows me to do all that I need without having to re-style my hair. It's either wrap those braids in bantus, or release them and pin them. This one style allows me to wear head wraps,  wear wigs and easily access my ends to put water and oil on them at night. Lastly, I put my hair in bantus, and put that plastic cap on at night, and I have my protective style that keeps in moisture and doesn't allow my hair to rub against anything during the night. 

It's not exciting or sexy, but works for what I am trying to do.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 19, 2017)

@Chicoro thank you for the visual...Our hair looks the same in plaits


----------



## Lucia (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2017)

I washed my hair this morning with *22nd Century Shampoo Bar* and now DCing with *22nd Century Deep Conditioner* under a plastic cap while at work all day today with my wig on top, of course.

I won't have time to DC tomorrow because I have an all day women's seminar to attend.

ETA: Looks like I'll be sleeping with this DC in my hair tonight because it's too late for me to deal with my hair right now. I just got off from a 13.5 hour day at work and ain't no way I'm washing my hair tonight .


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2017)

I used Naturelle Grow Sweet Plantain Leave in this morning and sealed it in with Sarenzo Creamy Oil.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 23, 2017)

Welp, I learned something really important. The products I "loved", the CD Marula line, my hair actually hates. It's been a while since I used it,  and I just bought another bottle of conditioner (boo). When I used it, it could feel that it put a coating on my hair, but that it didn't actually moisturize it. And I even sat under a heated bonnet for 30 minutes. So I'm back to the Deva Curl products. My hair was super curly and I tried pairing the styling cream with Eco styler gel. It came out great. 

I guess it's better to learn now then later. I wonder if this is why I was having breakage last year.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 24, 2017)

B_Phlyy said:


> Well since today is the last day of the challenge, I would like to say that while I did not reach my goal length, I am happier that my hair is longer and healthier than it was when I started. Slow and steady wins the race so I'll stay consistent with my routine and get to my length when I can.
> 
> It was fun spending these past 18 months with you ladies. I'll post a pic later on today or tomorrow.



I wrote this when I thought the last day was 12/31/16 but since this thread is still going, I'm still going.


*Start Date: 1/1/17*

*End Date: 12/24/17*

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: Mini braids to be shoulder length shrunken*

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal: Hip length stretched *

*Regimen: Same as last year, Co wash 5x a week, shampoo and DC 2x a week
LOC daily

I'll be wearing wigs from now until April and then bunning from April/May until November

What you will do once you reach goal: French braid with flowers down the back*


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2017)

I moisturized my hair with APB Moisturizing Hair Creme and sealed it in with SSI Coriander Fig Balm. My hair smells awesome and feels great too .


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jan 24, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @WeirdoBeauty,
> Congratulations on reaching your goal of APL!  APL can be one of  *the* hardest milestones to reach. You've done it!
> 
> @Lucia,
> If you do another one for 2017, I plan to join this time around!


I know this is a super late response, but thank you. Now on to BSL


----------



## Lucia (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 1, 2017)

Sunday I recut my splits. And since doing so I've been wearing ALL of my own natural hair without hair-add-ons or wigs. I'm proud of myself...
This way I'm controlling how my hair stays moisturized because under a wig it gets zapped dry. And also this allows me to appreciate my hair!
So far I've been getting lots of compliments even though I've only styled it so far in a pineapple bun with the ends tucked.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 1, 2017)

Clarifying: shampooed with Neutrogena anti residue shampoo (FYI: it will strip motor oil from your hair) I only use it when I feel like I have a lot of buildup that's not coming clean with acv diluted in water.
Amla mask: Massaged then coated entire hair with amla paste. Let sit under heat cap 30m, let cool.
DC : under steamer right now with CRN coconut water DC will be 40m total then let cool
After my regular LOC with some of my favorite staple products. S and d on the ends, which I could count less than a dozen.  Done.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 4, 2017)

My hair is in some loose braids, will rebraid or change style on wash day
Re-moisturized hair, spray mister until hair is moist to damp and avocado oil.
My new hair steamer broke, I'm getting a refund and looking for a diff brand. Any suggestions I want  to stay under $100


----------



## Lucia (Feb 10, 2017)

Great idea I'm going to try this.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 19, 2017)

Update:
I've been using this homemade tea concoction to spritz my hair every other day for a week now. At the beginning of the start of this 2nd challenge I trimmed my ends. I did again today because although, I experienced less hair fallduring washing & applying deep conditioner while finger detangling I noticed my some of ends were thin/split.

Idk if it's the tea, too much manipulation or protein overload. I just hope I put an end to it soon


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 19, 2017)

This is where I got the tea spritz from off of Curly Proverbz's Channel. Video starts at 4:39


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 20, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> This is where I got the tea spritz from off of Curly Proverbz's Channel. Video starts at 4:39



Keep us posted about your results with the tea! 

I am trying to hold off from trimming until June 2017. In a bun, it's easy to ignore the trims. But with unbraiding and braiding these braids, I am more conscious of my straggly ends. 

I am still wearing my 8 braids in bantu knots, covered by wigs and head wraps for variety. I'm enjoying myself. I have noticed some length gains since December 2016. A small amount of my hair is now right just under my belly button. Before, it was at the top of my belly button. That's exciting to see!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm saying I'll have to use the tea 1x a week as opposed to 3x because of protein overload. 

@Chicoro  congrats on achieving length! I've stopped wearing the wigs for now due to the itchiness & zapping of moisture.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 20, 2017)

Are any ladies not protective styling & still getting length?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 20, 2017)

Anyone bunning & getting results? I wear a bun daily but I take it down daily to re-moisturize even though I don't have to. Any pointers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2017)

Inverted last night for the first time this month. No massage, no oil.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 20, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> I'm saying I'll have to use the tea 1x a week as opposed to 3x because of protein overload.
> 
> @Chicoro  congrats on achieving length! I've stopped wearing the wigs for now due to the itchiness & zapping of moisture.



That curlyproverbs tea works great if your hairs mushy, but it's very strong, I diluted it a lot that's why I either use it only once a week when I had made some now I just use aphogee light protein spray. But I alternate those in my rotation.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 20, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> Anyone bunning & getting results? I wear a bun daily but I take it down daily to re-moisturize even though I don't have to. Any pointers are greatly appreciated.



Buns are my go to ps, but I find that bunning is worthless if my hair isn't juiced up and moisturized before I put it up. Also not too tight, and I slightly rotate the base site, like slightly left, right, higher lower, not always dead center, helps with pressure on strands. Hth


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 21, 2017)

Do any of you ladies not protective style & instead wear your hair out & still retain length?


----------



## Daina (Feb 21, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> Do any of you ladies not protective style & instead wear your hair out & still retain length?



@Leo24Rule, I don't protective style in the traditional way i.e. no wigs, braids or weaves. Bunning is my protective style of choice. I also will wear a french braid with the ends tucked. I am nearing WL. My hair grows in a V and the V of my hair is at my waist, waiting for the sides to catch up. I've grown from BSB in Nov 2015 to grazing WL now with this styling regimen and limited heat.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 21, 2017)

@Daina if you don't mind my asking what is your hair/styling regimen?


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Feb 21, 2017)

Soooo, apparently, I have been measuring my hair wrong. I *thought* I was only APL because I was pulling my hair from the back to the front. But, when I pulled my hair from the back, it's in between APL and BSL. At least I know I probably be at BSL by end of the summer. 

Pic is after I dusted my ends before my crochet braids


----------



## Dee Raven (Feb 21, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> Do any of you ladies not protective style & instead wear your hair out & still retain length?



I do. I wear my hear 99% of the time in wash n gos and I get growth typically. I had issues last year because I stopped deep conditioning and my beloved products actually were causing extreme dryness and damage in the driest sections. But when I'm deep conditioning weekly/ bimonthly and being relatively gently with my hair and trims as needed, I get consistent growth (4 in yearly - after trims).


----------



## Lucia (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Lucia (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 22, 2017)

Liked the video...I barely wash with conditioner


----------



## Daina (Feb 23, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Daina if you don't mind my asking what is your hair/styling regimen?



@Leo24Rule, sorry just seeing this as I have been swamped with work!  My regimen is fairly simple in that I cleanse weekly (I typically only use shampoo 2x per month) using either Wen or As I am Co-wash.  When I do shampoo it's scalp only and I always conditioner cleanse the length.  The only time I will shampoo the length is if I am clarifying.  I deep condition weekly typically with heat or steam and use protein 1-2x per month depending on what my hair needs.  I use various pre-treatments depending on what my hair needs and occasionally pre-poo.  For styling I use limited heat and typically only flat-iron 3-4 times per year at most.  Limiting heat has been the biggest game changer for me.  Two or three weeks out of the month I will braid or twist my hair and will wear a twist or braid out for church on Sunday.  Monday I am back in a bun and rotate the bun mid-week to change position and to moisturize and seal.  The last week of the month I will wear a single french braid with the ends tucked.  I'm just now learning to self-trim and will be using the method similar to the video @dontspeakdefeat posted.  Fingers crossed I do it correctly as I don't really have a stylist I  trust at the moment for my trims.  Below are my staple products and finally I also take supplements which I will list and I drink a green veggie smoothie daily, 1 gallon of water daily and try to get in at least 40g of protein per day.  HTH and your hair is gorgeous so I'd love to hear your regimen as well!

*Pre-Treatments*
Komaza Pona Scalp treatment
Philip Kingsley Elasticizer
Olaplex
Dabur Vatika oil
*
Cleansers*
Wen 613
Aussie Moist 3 minute-miracle
Redken Cleansing Cream
Keracare hydrating shampoo
As I Am Coconut cowash
SM Manuka Honey

*Deep Conditioner*
Vatika Black Seed masque
Macadamia Oil deep conditioning masque
SM Manuka Honey
SM Sachi Inchi masque

*Oils*
JBCO
EVOO
Grapeseed oil
Jojoba oil
Sweet Almond oil
Wheat germ oil

*Moisturizers/Stylers*
Anything Qhemet Biologics
CRN Moisture Milk
CRN Almond Jai TB
CRN Curlaide Moisture Butter
Extreme Wetline Gel

*Supplements/Growth Aids*
BB Vitamins
BB Tea
Chlorella
Spirulina
Collagen
HA
Xcel 21


----------



## Lucia (Feb 24, 2017)

Well my hair was acting crazy due to the weather changes. So it's juiced up in braid twists.  My new steamer should arrive soon so I'll be able to fix my moisture/protein balance.
I've upped my vitamin game. 

*Every other day: *
multivitamin 
Omega 3
Calcium

*Daily: *
Organic EV Coconut oil 2 teaspoons with each meal
biotin 
msm 
vitamin C 
Echinacea 
Zinc

 I've tweaked my diet some more, even though I basically eat clean 90% of the time, yeah that 10% is leeway for cheat meals. 1-2L water a day.  I try to workout at least 3 x a week.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 25, 2017)

Daina said:


> @Leo24Rule, sorry just seeing this as I have been swamped with work!  My regimen is fairly simple in that I cleanse weekly (I typically only use shampoo 2x per month) using either Wen or As I am Co-wash.  When I do shampoo it's scalp only and I always conditioner cleanse the length.  The only time I will shampoo the length is if I am clarifying.  I deep condition weekly typically with heat or steam and use protein 1-2x per month depending on what my hair needs.  I use various pre-treatments depending on what my hair needs and occasionally pre-poo.  For styling I use limited heat and typically only flat-iron 3-4 times per year at most.  Limiting heat has been the biggest game changer for me.  Two or three weeks out of the month I will braid or twist my hair and will wear a twist or braid out for church on Sunday.  Monday I am back in a bun and rotate the bun mid-week to change position and to moisturize and seal.  The last week of the month I will wear a single french braid with the ends tucked.  I'm just now learning to self-trim and will be using the method similar to the video @dontspeakdefeat posted.  Fingers crossed I do it correctly as I don't really have a stylist I  trust at the moment for my trims.  Below are my staple products and finally I also take supplements which I will list and I drink a green veggie smoothie daily, 1 gallon of water daily and try to get in at least 40g of protein per day.  HTH and your hair is gorgeous so I'd love to hear your regimen as well!
> 
> *Pre-Treatments*
> Komaza Pona Scalp treatment
> ...



Hello! I finally figured out how to find you on this thread! lolol 

I see you have used some abbreviations, could you tell give deets on what they are? I'd appreciate it so much!! Thank you!

And what do you tie your hair up in at night? Do you satin pillowcases?


----------



## Lucia (Feb 26, 2017)

Repost from another thread 



Fhrizzball said:


> I looove macadamia nut oil. They remind me of my favorite cookie. You know the one with white chocolate chips in it.
> 
> Anyways from what I found out online Mac Nut Oil mimmicks the sebum that our bodies make to protect our hair shafts. So it's a close runner up when compared to Jojoba.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daina (Feb 27, 2017)

Kenya Yopp said:


> Hello! I finally figured out how to find you on this thread! lolol
> 
> I see you have used some abbreviations, could you tell give deets on what they are? I'd appreciate it so much!! Thank you!
> 
> And what do you tie your hair up in at night? Do you satin pillowcases?



@Kenya Yopp, hi glad you were able to find the thread!  Most times as soon as I get in the house I tie my hair up with a satin/silk scarf and yes I have silk pillowcases, silk scrunchies and love my SLAP caps which is a silk lined slouch hat.  Below are the abbreviation answers, hope this helps - if not ask away!

JBCO - Jamaican Black Castor Oil
EVOO - Extra-virgin olive oil
CRN - Camille Rose Naturals
BB - Beautifully Bamboo
HA - Hyaluronic Acid


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 28, 2017)

Daina said:


> @Kenya Yopp, hi glad you were able to find the thread!  Most times as soon as I get in the house I tie my hair up with a satin/silk scarf and yes I have silk pillowcases, silk scrunchies and love my SLAP caps which is a silk lined slouch hat.  Below are the abbreviation answers, hope this helps - if not ask away!
> 
> JBCO - Jamaican Black Castor Oil
> EVOO - Extra-virgin olive oil
> ...



Thanks so much!!! I appreciate it!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Mar 1, 2017)

@Dania what does wheat germ oil do? What's HA & Xcel 21?

@Lucia you take 2 Tbsp of EVCO with every meal? Why?


----------



## Daina (Mar 2, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Dania what does wheat germ oil do? What's HA & Xcel 21?
> 
> @Lucia you take 2 Tbsp of EVCO with every meal? Why?



@Leo24Rule, wheat germ oil is a ceramide oil. Ceramides are lipids that naturally occur in skin and hair. It contains greater than 50% linoleic acid, Omega 3 and Vitamin B6 to name a few of its benefits. I use it on top of my moisturizing DC's as it helps with locking in moisture, adding shine, strength and luster.

Xcel 21 is the new form of Surge 14 if I'm  remembering correctly. There is a huge thread on it where a number of us have seen benefits from using the spray and or cream. I don't know how to post a link but just search Xcel 21 or Surge 14 and I'm sure it will pop up.

HA is hyaluronic acid which I take along with my collagen. Don't know if it's adding any hair value but my skin looks amazing.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 2, 2017)

So I have to change up some things, I think I found the culprit for my hair going HAM on me last week. *hydrolyzed vegetable protein PG-propyl silanetriol*, also known as *Keravis protein*.

 This ingredient (a protein mixed with a silicone) that's in Shea Moisture JBCO leave in and the jbco hair masque.  It's not exactly curlygirl approved, I don't mind light cones they come out with baking soda and acv rinse it's the heavy duty cones I worry about, and since this is reeking havok on my hair- it's out!

I didn't pay attention to it but I've been following up that leave in with a heavy oil like castor oil or whipped avocado butter which would soften up the cast, but next day my hair was dry again.  I thought it was seasonal dryness, so I stopped using any Shea Moisture JBCO products, and anything Shea Moisture clarified, and started over with CRN moisture milk and a light oil to seal.  Going to get to the bottom of this, using 1 product at a time to weed out the ones not working for my hair.  We will see how it goes this weekend.



Article on Shea moisture JBCO
http://www.maneobjective.com/2014/08/shea-moisture-jamaican-black-castor-oil-leave-in-review.html


----------



## Lucia (Mar 2, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Dania what does wheat germ oil do? What's HA & Xcel 21?
> 
> @Lucia you take 2 Tbsp of EVCO with every meal? Why?



I'm only taking 2teaspoons, I think 2 tablespoons is more than enough.
I'm taking it to boost my fat burning when I work out, it also has a lot of great benefits on bad cholesterol which affects those with high blood pressure and Alzheimer's. I also read somewhere that when taken internally food grade organic Evco can really boost hair and nail growth and strength and luster.  I always use food grade eadible oils on my hair and skin less extra chemicals to worry about. Some oils are not safe to ingest, but are good for hair and skin. I'll link some articles

http://bit.ly/2mdX5GV


http://bit.ly/1R0bCdv


----------



## Lucia (Mar 2, 2017)

@Leo24Rule
More on ceramide oils.

http://bit.ly/2lZNPWe

http://bit.ly/2m1jJjD


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 5, 2017)

Keeping my hair braided and moisturized. If my hair were a kitty, it would purr. My hair is very manageable and I am happy with how it looks and feels. Onward to month #3, March 2017!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Mar 5, 2017)

@Dania & @Lucia what conditioners do you use both to co-washing/leave-ins?


----------



## Lucia (Mar 6, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Dania & @Lucia what conditioners do you use both to co-washing/leave-ins?



Well for co-washing I use mainly Giovanni smooth as silk deeper Moisture conditioner, If I need more cleansing CRN creme cleanser and then some cheapie conditioners currently on rotation for more frequent co-washing are tresseme botanique macademia, suave coconut, suave Shea butter, morrocan oil. Once those are finished Ill probably just stick to Giovanni so I can cut down on my products collection, I want to streamline.

For leave in I use Camille rose naturals Moisture milk, and Moisture butter, Giovanni can also be used as a leave in, but I prefer CRN for my leave in it really keeps my hair super moist especially when my hairs acting up.


----------



## Daina (Mar 8, 2017)

Lucia said:


> Well for co-washing I use mainly Giovanni smooth as silk deeper Moisture conditioner, If I need more cleansing CRN crime ckeasnser and then some cheapie conditioners currently on rotation for more frequent co-washing are tresseme botanique macademia, suave coconut, suave Shea butter, morrocan oil. Once those are finished Ill probably just stick to Giovanni so I can cut down on my products collection, I want to streamline.
> 
> For leave in I use Camille rose naturals Moisture milk, and Moisture butter, Giovanni can also be used as a leave in, but I prefer CRN for my leave in it really keeps my hair super moist especially when my hairs acting up.



@Leo24Rule, @Lucia, I love the CRN products as well for my leave-in the moisture milk and the moisture butter are staples.  For co-washing I use Wen 613 and Aussie moist 3 minute miracle, I've also recently used the As I Am coconut cowash which I like as well but prefer the Wen and Aussie more.  For LI's I also like the Qhemet Biologics line, BRBC cream, the moringa serum and the honey hair balm as well; SM JBCO is a good leave-in also but I like it more in the summer.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 8, 2017)

Y'all ain't ready!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Mar 9, 2017)

@Lucia thank you for sharing that video. Him & his man bun sure are sexy

Today I spritzed that tea concoction I had since last month (curly proverbs) then applied Coconut oil & Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner. Went to work for 6 hours & then flashed my hair. My hair was soft & manageable. It appears y hair is grow. My mom said so herself


----------



## Lucia (Mar 9, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Lucia thank you for sharing that video. Him & his man bun sure are sexy
> 
> Today I spritzed that tea concoction I had since last month (curly proverbs) then applied Coconut oil & Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner. Went to work for 6 hours & then flashed my hair. My hair was soft & manageable. It appears y hair is grow. My mom said so herself




^^ These guys seem to be able to grow their hair super long with hardly any effort. I'm glad they can do it but seriously sometimes I'm like.   

@Chicoro 
do you know why men have it like that hairwise? 

@Leo24Rule 

Great news. Keep it up.
 I've been battling my hairs dryness, I had some serious shedding and some breakage but I think it's minimal. I finally got to steam my hair with a moisturizing deep conditioner after a henna cassia treatment.  So now my hair is back to normal steaming fixed that Moisture/protein balance problem. Whew! I was getting worried.  I made some more hair tea spray and oil.

I'm keeping my hair in low tension PS styles and will oil, massage and moisturize daily or every other day.  I'm not going to dwell on the shedding/breakage just go in hard with babying my ends. hopefully my hair will recover what was lost plus some gains this month.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Mar 10, 2017)

@Lucia what do you think caused the shedding/breakage?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Mar 10, 2017)

Ladies how much hair do you lose on wash days? I wish I only lost like 10 hairs

I washed today...I like to part my hair down the middle while in the shower & finger comb with water & Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner. This way I can keep track of my hair fall. But I notice even after finger detangling I run my fingers through & still have loose hair AND when distributing product. It's annoying. Is that normal?


----------



## Lucia (Mar 10, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Lucia what do you think caused the shedding/breakage?



@Leo24Rule

In fairness I was sick and couldn't touch my hair for 2.5 weeks, so the shedding was from that mostly I think, and it was golf ball sized not being able to wet my hair probably added to the dryness too.

I think the breakage was the dryness, I saw some short broken off ends less than a dozen in the sink so not too bad but I don't let things get to far along before I take care of them.

I did have a couple of ssks and splits that I snipped like 5 -7, I didn't do a real trim or cut cause I still want to retain maximum length.  But I think it was a combination of products my hair didn't like shampoo, and that Shea Moisture JBCO, coupled with seasonal dryness making my hair super dry that threw off my Moisture protein balance.  My hair has never been that dry ever.

But I'm going hard with a simplified product use and regimen, once I get it right I'll update.
I asked my mother what she used to do to my hair, cause I had some seriously long and thick hair, like midback to alsmost WL natural, but... I was a lot shorter then  so I'm streamlining my products and regimen so that it's similar to what she used to do with my hair.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 10, 2017)

I linked this youtuber in another thread, but I feel like she must be added to the hair inspiration list.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 10, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> I linked this youtuber in another thread, but I feel like she must be added to the hair inspiration list.



Yes indeed. Thanks for posting going to check her yt out.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2017)

Tonight I hope to use the left over *henna treatment* I have in the fridge. I added just small amount of dry henna to it to make sure it's enough for all my roots.

I have it warming up in a hot cabby for about 90 minutes and will be sleeping with it on my hair overnight. I want to cut some of my hair treatment day tomorrow in half so I can get out earlier to do my Saturday runs.

*Tomorrow I plan to:*

*Indigo* my hair....maybe if I have time
*R/O Condition* with Redken Color Extend Conditioner
*Shampoo* with either the last of some Pureology Hydrating poo or Brocato Swell Volume Full Body Shampoo - most likely the latter though
*Deep Moisturized Conditioning *with APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle
*Leave-in* with NG Hibiscus and Honey


----------



## Lucia (Mar 10, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> Ladies how much hair do you lose on wash days? I wish I only lost like 10 hairs
> 
> I washed today...I like to part my hair down the middle while in the shower & finger comb with water & Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner. This way I can keep track of my hair fall. But I notice even after finger detangling I run my fingers through & still have loose hair AND when distributing product. It's annoying. Is that normal?



I loose like 50-150 hairs a day when I did daily co washing or water washing. I don't worry so much because I have a lot of hairs on my head I think that's called high density? 
 if I don't make an obvious part in my hair you can't see my scalp at all. 
But since I wash less often in winter it's basically half a golf ball weekly to a golf ball size 2-3 weeks.  I also gets more she'd hairs when applying product, I guess it's normal.  

*But ladies please chime in, how many hairs are you loosing on wash day? *


----------



## Lucia (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Lucia (Mar 13, 2017)

@freecurl 

fotki up for a limited time, old pics from start of my hair journey

https://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/lucias-progress-pics/


----------



## Lucia (Mar 13, 2017)

*Disclaimer: Both bids NSFW or kids ! (she says the words BS at least once instead of the letters)*


----------



## Leo24Rule (Mar 15, 2017)

Monday I co-washed my hair with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner, left a little in when rinsing & just added coconut oil. My hair the next day was very soft. I'm going to do this again today.

As I notice my hair growing it's hanging lower & I have different types of curls. Some parts 3A, 3B & 3C


----------



## Lucia (Mar 16, 2017)

Flashback  




*Natural Neiiceys full Hair Regimen from 2014 *

Published on Sep 30, 2014
♡Hey everyone! This is my updated natural haircare regimen for healthy hair! A lot of you ask how to start a hair care regimen so hopefully this helps you out.♡ 

♡MY NATURAL HAIR REGIMEN♡

➨MONTHLY
1. Hot Oil Treatmeant (Extra Virgin Olive oil or mixed oils)
2.Shampoo - Clarify (Suave Almond and Shea Butter Shampoo & Creme of Nature Morroco Argan Oil Shine & Moisture Shampo

➨BI-WEEKLY
1. Cleansing Conditioner (Entwine Couture Cleansing Conditioner)
2. Protein Treatmeant (Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor)

➨WEEKLY
1. Deep Condition (see video here: 
2. Co-wash (Tresemee Naturals Nourshing Conditioner, Suave Almond & Shea Butter Conditioner & Herbal Essence Helly Hydration Conditioner

➨DAILY
1. Moisturize & Seal (see products here: http://bit.ly/1rH8H1h + http://bit.ly/1u7X9F0)
2. Take Hairfinity Hair Vitamin (review/update: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2klY-...

➨YEARLY
Straighten natural hair 2x
Trim Hair when needed


----------



## Leo24Rule (Mar 20, 2017)

I've NEVER done a hot oil treatment. Oil is in my hair all the time, but never heated. How many of you ladies do? How often & what are the benefits?


----------



## Daina (Mar 21, 2017)

Maybe twice a month I will heat up my Vatika oil and use it as a pre-poo.  I do this when my hair feels especially dry.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 25, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> I've NEVER done a hot oil treatment. Oil is in my hair all the time, but never heated. How many of you ladies do? How often & what are the benefits?



I haven't been doing those lately, since I do the LCO method mostly.  I really need to get back to doing those since I keep seeing basically all the super long ladies dong this.

When I did this more often I either heated up some water and put the jar of oil in there to melt the coconut oil, or my "lazy way" I would saturate my hair with oil, cover it with a plastic cap then either sit under a heat cap for 30m or leave it on overnight. The  next day wash it out. It made my hair more manageable and less breakage and length retention.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 25, 2017)

Good hair care practices, techniques, and products transcend hair types. 


She starts the tutorial around 4m


----------



## Lucia (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok so I've gone almost 2 weeks without any major shedding or breakage, finally. I counted about 50 hairs and it's been a week. I've been doing scalp massage at least 2-3 times a week sometimes I invert sometimes I don't.
Yesterday I put coconut oil in my scalp did a scalp massage and coated my hair especially the ends with it.  I put a plastic baggie and a turbie twist over it then left that on overnight.

Today I co washed with Giovanni smooth as silk conditioner, acv water rinsed, I finger detangled, and my fingers mostly ran through my hair not too many knots or tangles it was great I forgot how good coconut oil treatments are.  Then did a quick 15m deep conditioning treatment under my heat cap, homemade oil on scalp, then CRN Moisture milk, macademia oil on length, CRN almond jai twist butter on the ends, I wrap my hair in a deva towel the new one that's bigger, love this towel it's better than a t shirt dries my hair 90% in about 1 hour and it soaks up the water without soaking up all the product- no frizz, shiny hair.
I'm wearing it in two flat twist braids for the week.

My favorite brand is Nutiva organic coconut, I've tried many brands and it's the best IMO.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 30, 2017)

When she showed the bucket-o- hair-gel


----------



## Leo24Rule (Apr 8, 2017)

Lately I've been co-washing 3x a week & just leaving Trader Joes Nourish Spa Conditioner & coconut oil in my hair. My hair stays in a bun all week.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Apr 8, 2017)

Does anyone take certain vitamins not just for overall health but hair health as well? I'm looking into that myself right now.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2017)

3 inches are off from last week and I am back to APL from BSL. I like APL way more because it is so much easier to manage. I'll park here for a while I think.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 9, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> Does anyone take certain vitamins not just for overall health but hair health as well? I'm looking into that myself right now.



I'm a big believer in vitamins and proper diet, also I believe that vitamins geared for hair growth can work if you're not getting all your nutrients daily. I take biotin, msm (every over day) prenatal vitamins from Whole Foods because I did the research and found that some prenatals have the complete vitamin, mineral, amino acid components that is needed for healthy hair and nails as well as everything the female body needs and they're cheaper than the better hair vitamins that actually give results. See my regimen link in my siggy.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2017)

Morning Ladies!

*Update:*

- Clarified my hair with Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo
- Moisture Pooed with Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo
- Protein DC with Inahsi Mango Hemp Restorative Hair Masque mixed with a little of Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment
- Moisture DC with Redken All Soft Heavy Cream mixed with Bobeam Buttercream Conditioner.
- Leave-in - InahsiNaturals Aloe Hibiscus Leave-in Conditioner

- Later will be heavy sealing with Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment sealed with MHC Type 4 Hair Creme.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 29, 2017)

Shea Moisture debacle....
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...r-care-brands-you-can-support-instead.816861/


----------



## Lucia (Apr 29, 2017)

Side note: Her hair was uneven but didn't look that damged at all. She mostly cut lead hairs, about 1-2 inches would have done the job.


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2017)

From deep conditioning thread 1st post big list of conditioners. 
*Feel free to give reviews on any of these you've tried and recommend any DC s you like or dislike and why,  that are not on this list.  Thanks 

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...delicious-deep-conditioning-challenge.807125/


22nd Century Deep Conditioner
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (mild protein)
Alikay Naturals Honey and Sage Deep Conditioner
Alter Ego Energizing and Rebalancing Cream
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment Oil Conditioner (great for shedding)
Alter Ego Nourishing Rebalancing Conditioner
Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Ayurvedic Mud Mask
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Blueberry Cheesecake Moisturizing Deep Conditioner
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Buriti Moringa Hair Mask
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Green Tea Milk & Honey Moisturizing Mask
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Hibiscus & Pomegranate Moisturizing Deep Conditioner
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Marula & Honey Moisturizing Conditioner
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Not Easily Broken Herbal Conditioner - strengthening/moisturizing 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Red Raspberry & Mint Hair Mask
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Ultra Conditioning Souffle
Aphogee Curlific Texture Treatment (protein)
Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (mild protein)
Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner (mild protein)
Aubrey Organics Green Algae Hair Rescue Conditioning Mask (protein)
Aubrey Organis Isand naturals Conditioner
Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Restructuring Treatment
Bask & Bloom Brahmi Root Hair Masque
Bekura Cocao Bark
Bekura Vanilla Whiskey
Bekura YAM Nectar
Bel Nouvo Creamy Castor Deep Conditioner
Biolage FortetherapieCera-Repair Treatment (both at-home and professional)
Biolage Hydratherapie Cera-Repair treatment (both at-home and professional)
Biolage Hydrating and Ultra Hydrating Conditioning Balm
Camille Rose Naturals Algae Renew Deep Conditioner
Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie
Creme Of Nature Conditioning Reconstructor (mild protein)
Creme Of Nature Nourishing Conditioner
Curls Dynasty Pumpkin Mint Deep Treatment Masque
Curl Origin Coconut Kukui Double Moisture Overnight Mask
Darcy's Botanicals Moisturizing Deep Conditioner
Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Deep Conditioner
Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment
Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment (mild protein)
Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner
Federic Fekai Hair Mask with Shea Butter 
Garnier Avocado Mask
Garnier Damage Erasing Butter
Garnier Whole Blends Honey Treasure mask
GVP Conditioning Balm (from Sally's)
Hairveda Acaiberry Phytokeratin Restorative Conditioner
Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioning Mask
ICON Inner Home Moisture Mask
J/A/S/O/N/ Sea Kelp Conditioner
Jakeala Ginger Mustard Seed (Dope) Deep Conditioner
Jakeala Hibiscus Flaxseed Marshmallow Conditioner
Jakeala Honey Rhassoul Hair Mask
Jakeala Matcha Green Tea Avocado Hair Mask
Jason Natural Thin to Thick hair & Scalp Therapy Extra Volume Conditioner
Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor (protein) 
Joico K Pak Intensive Hydrator Conditioner
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
Kenra Platinum Shea Butter Reconstructor (protein)
Kera Minerals Smoothing Deep Conditioner
Keracare Humecto (in the tub)
Kerastase Chroma Riche Masque
Kerastase Cristalliste Masque
Kerastase Densifique Masque Densite
Kerastase Discipline Maskeratine
Kerastase Nutritive Masquintense
Kerastase Nutritive Oleo Relax Masque
Kerastase Resistance Therapiste Masque
Kinky-Curly Stellar Strands Deep Conditioner
KJ Naturals Neapolitan Hair Growth Conditioner
KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut Conditioner
Komaza Care Protein Hair Strengthener
LeKair Cholesterol (mild protein)
L'oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Conditioner
L'oreal Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm
L'oreal Total Repair Extreme Emergency Recovery Mask
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango
Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque
Mielle Organics Babassu Oil and Mint Deep Conditioner
Miss Key 10 in 1 Conditioner
Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner
Mizani Fulfyl Conditioning Treatment (mild protein)
Mizani Microfusion Conditioner
Mizani Moisturefuse
Mizani Thermasmooth
MOP C-System Conditioner
Moroccanoil Intense Hydrating Mask
Moroccanoil Restorative Hair Mask
My Honey Child Honey Hair Mask
My Honey Child Olive You Deep Conditioner
Nature's Gate Biotin Strengthening Conditioner
NaturelleGrow Bamboo & Silk - strengthening
NaturelleGrow Grow Thick - moisturizing/strengthening
NaturelleGrow Herbal Blends DC - moisturizing/strengthening
NaturelleGrow Intense Deep Conditioner
NaturelleGrow Mango & Coconut DC - moisturizing
NaturelleGrow Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark, & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner
NaturelleGrow Natural Aloe & Avocado - strengthening
NaturelleGrow Sweet Greens Deep Conditioner - moisturizing/strengthening
NaturelleGrow Vanilla Fig - moisturizing
Nexxus Emergencee (mild to moderate protein)
Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner
Nioxin Intensive Therapy Weightless Reconstructive Masque (mild to moderate protein)
Nioxin Scalp Therapy #3 for fine chemically enhanced hair (mild to moderate protein)
NuNaat Keratin Conditioner (protein)
Nutrogena Triple Moisture Treatment
Obia Naturals Babassu Deep Conditioner
Ojon Ultra Hydrating Conditioner
Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayonnaise
Organics Hair Mayonnaise Treatment for Damaged Hair (mild protein)
ORS Replenishing Pak (mild protein/moisturizing)
Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Hair Conditioning Mask
Pantene Restoratives Time Renewal Replenishing Mask
Phytojojoba Mask
Queen Helene Cholesterol 
Redken All Soft Heavy Cream
Rene Furtere Karite Intense Nourishing Mask (mild protein)
Salerm 21 Wheat Germ Mask
Shapely's Mane N Tail
Shea Moisture JBCO Strengthen, Grow & Restore Treatment Masque
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Masque
Shea Moisture Superfruit Complex 10-in-1 Renewal System Masque
Shea Moisture Yucca & Baobab Anti-Breakage Strengthening Masque
Shecentit Riche Moisture Masque
Shescentit Curl Moist Conditioner
Shescentit Okra Reconstructor (mild protein)
Silicon Mix Conditioner
Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding Silky Conditioning Cream
Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss Conditioner
Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Moisture Dream
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment
TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask
The Mane Choice Green Tea and Carrot Deep Conditioner
Tresemme Natural Conditioner
Ultra Black Hair Deep Conditioner (by Cathy Howse)
Ultra Sheen Duo Tex Protein Conditioner


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Lucia (May 3, 2017)

http://moknowshair.com/productstash/

http://moknowshair.com/updatedwashngo/


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2017)

*My wash day begins now:*

- Prepoo -  Currently have a mixture of J. Monique's Naturals Dead Sea Mud Wash, an egg, Bringhraj oil, honey and acv on my hair for about an hour.
- Shampooing with Joico K-Pak Shampoo
- Protein Conditioning with Joico Revitalizant Deep Conditioner
- Moisture Conditioning with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
- Leave in - Keracare Leave-in

Will heavy seal later tonight with Mizani H2O Night-Time Treatment sealed with MHC Type 4 Hair Creme.


----------



## Lucia (May 6, 2017)

Deep conditioning overnight, Whose doing this and how's it working for you?


----------



## Daina (May 8, 2017)

Lucia said:


> Deep conditioning overnight, Whose doing this and how's it working for you?



@Lucia, haven't done this in a while but now that it's warm and I'm wearing a lot of wet buns I plan to go back to doing this once or twice a month.  When I've done this in the past my hair was always left super soft and moisturized.


----------



## Lucia (May 16, 2017)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/vanessa-cunningham/dangerous-beauty-products_b_4168587.html


http://www.ewg.org/research/big-market-black-cosmetics-less-hazardous-choices-limited


----------



## Dee Raven (Jun 1, 2017)

So I decided to give up Deva everything. My hair grew out of its shape and I've been wanting my more blunt ends back. So as I had planned, I would be growing it back, but now it will definitely be without regrets. I will also be giving up the products. They are super expensive and my hair has been on the dry side with them. I want to start using my oils again. Lastly, I think I'm experienced a bit of protein buildup from the Heaven in Hair conditioner (which is awesome) but I was doing it weekly under the hooded dryer and clearly that was too much.

Now I'm trying to remember what I was using before. I'm thinking of going back to my ayurvedic routine and see how that goes. I remember having good progress back then.


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Jun 8, 2017)

Suppppppeeerrr late length check in, but better than never right?


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 8, 2017)

Lucia said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/vanessa-cunningham/dangerous-beauty-products_b_4168587.html
> 
> 
> http://www.ewg.org/research/big-market-black-cosmetics-less-hazardous-choices-limited


Thanks for crushing my hopes and dreams. I have to do some more research but so far all of my products are falling in the 3-5 range and I'm not really seeing anything in the 1 category that I want to use.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 9, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Thanks for crushing my hopes and dreams. I have to do some more research but so far all of my products are falling in the 3-5 range and I'm not really seeing anything in the 1 category that I want to use.



I just want everyone to be aware when making product decisions, it's one thing to not know and run into problems, but if you're at least aware you can make an informed decision.
The trick is to minimize the accumulated amounts you use to a level you're comfortable with.  I still have eco styler in my closet, but my staple everyday products are either all natural or 80% natural. It's hard to find an equal substitute for eco styler, I'm still looking. In the meantime I've greatly reduced my use and dependence on eco styler gel.  A close second for me is kinky curly custard for wash n gos, 3rd is Camille rose naturals curlmaker gel that is all natural (flax seed? Or marshmallow root? is main ingredient) and I don't get the dryness on my ends like eco styler. I've reduced eco styler use to my edges only and only when absolutely necessary. I've beeen trying out and using pomade style edge controls, butters, and  aloe vera gel and a headband or scarf. HTH


----------



## Lucia (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Lucia (Jun 14, 2017)

So I've been experimenting with some new products because I need main staples and 2nd and 3rd backups. I don't have time to start from scratch every time some wise guys get the idea to water down their products with cheap and crappy ingredients.
Now I couldn't get to my hair for like 3.5 weeks Yasss! It was Tangled and dryyyyy! Also I knew my ends were due for a trim.

1. Hot oil treatment with coconut oil.
2. Scalp Cleansing and exfoliation with Devacurl build up buster and scalp massager
3. Shampoo tgin Moisture rich sulfate free shampoo
4. Squeeze out excess water before applying Ouidad Curl Recovery Melt Down $$  it also can melt down your wallet. This is an intensive elasticity treatment that is self heating follow directions carefully.
5. Rinse out, deep Moisture with tgin Honey miracle mask
6. Cut from 0.4-1.5 inches in some places most of my hair was ok with s and d. I believe I had more splits and knots due to neglecting my hair for such a long time.
7.  tgin leave in conditioner, daily Moisture butter, and oil. This oil is one of the best smelling oils ever. Hair up in protective style.
Some parts of my hair are slightly shorter but I'm sure I'll get that back plus more over the summer. I'm moisturizing, scalp massaging, oiling, several times a week. I'm alo still using Ayurvedic teas and due for a henna treatment soon.


----------



## Daina (Jun 15, 2017)

Lucia said:


> So I've been experimenting with some new products because I need main staples and 2nd and 3rd backups. I don't have time to start from scratch every time some wise guys get the idea to water down their products with cheap and crappy ingredients.
> Now I couldn't get to my hair for like 3.5 weeks Yasss! It was Tangled and dryyyyy! Also I knew my ends were due for a trim.
> 
> 1. Hot oil treatment with coconut oil.
> ...



I've been wanting to try that Ouidad your review has given me the push I need! Sounds like your hair had a fantastic spa day.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 16, 2017)

Inversion with Ayurvedic oil and scalp massager 
Henna tea followed by leave in conditioner 
PS style  I don't think I'll be doing many wash n gos this summer. I need get max retention


----------



## Dee Raven (Jun 18, 2017)

Well I tried something new for wash day today. I'm still trying to get over my protein overload, so last night I applied coconut oil and ghee to my hair. I'm not really sure how well they worked, so I'm going to have to keep experimenting with that. Today, I created a rhassoul clay mask, which I heard from several youtubers helps with protein overload. I put a ton of stuff in it, next time I'll have to make more because I didn't get to full coat all of my strands. I let it sit for about 10 minutes than washed, applied Aussie 3 minute moisture, detangled and styled my wash n go. My hair's still wet right now so I'll see what I think about the final result. 

What I noticed with this mask was that my hair was much easier to detangle, it felt like there was a protective layer. What I'm looking for is a itch free scalp at the end of the week and less tangled ends. So we'll see.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 19, 2017)

She starts flat ironing at 4:40 
Straight hair reveal 9:53 
Length check 11:57.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 19, 2017)

Dee Raven said:


> Well I tried something new for wash day today. I'm still trying to get over my protein overload, so last night I applied coconut oil and ghee to my hair. I'm not really sure how well they worked, so I'm going to have to keep experimenting with that. Today, I created a rhassoul clay mask, which I heard from several youtubers helps with protein overload. I put a ton of stuff in it, next time I'll have to make more because I didn't get to full coat all of my strands. I let it sit for about 10 minutes than washed, applied Aussie 3 minute moisture, detangled and styled my wash n go. My hair's still wet right now so I'll see what I think about the final result.
> 
> What I noticed with this mask was that my hair was much easier to detangle, it felt like there was a protective layer. What I'm looking for is a itch free scalp at the end of the week and less tangled ends. So we'll see.



You may want to use olive oil, avocado or jojoba oil for pre- poo oil treatment because coconut oil preserves and maintains protein in the hair strands. Coconut oil is good for  everything except protein overload.  Once that's balanced you can use coconut oil again.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Lucia (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Lucia (Jun 29, 2017)

Deep conditioning is the TRUTH!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 29, 2017)

My tgin review
So let's start with the shampoo
It does what it says it does mildly cleanse the hair and get the scalp really clean. I mixed it I mu hands with water to dilute a little and rubbed it into my scalp I didn't put shampoo directly on my length I let the suds flow down then rinsed.
Now I'm no fan of shampoos none of them but sometimes they're a necessary evil. So this shampoo did cleanse my hair but not so much that my hair was completely stripped like say neutrogena clarifying no residue shampoo that stuff it way harsher than this. Although my hair was left slightly dry especially  in my normally dry/frizzy areas that I have to use more product on.

Conditioner: tgin triple Moisture it's pretty good actually I also like it as a leave in cause it's moisturizing and clumps my curls better than their actual leave in conditioner.

Leave in conditioner: this was a let down for me, I wanted it to have more Moisture in it like Camille Rose Naturals Moisture Milk (seriously that's become a bae, holy grail fav) it always works on wet or dry hair. So the tgin leave in is more like a lock in the Moisture thick lotion, (like a better ingredient version of lusters pink oil cream it sits on top of my hair but doesn't sink in) your hair has to be drenched for it to retain any moisture with this. It works but not on dry or damp hair.

Miracle honey hair masque: really good its thick, it's moisturizing and leaves hair soft, rinses clean, smells good. I used thus fir 30 m under a heat cap.

Daily moisture butter: First love the smell, while the shampoo and conditioners are pretty much  a clean fruity fragrance this smells like mild nice exotique flowers. This is very thick very moisturizing and works as a good styler too.

Oil: Mix of Argan, coconut, olive and more... stronger exotique flower smell than the conditioner but it dissipates after applying to a mild perfume.  It's a light smooth oil and a nice blend of oils, she did her homework.  Love the smell though and it can double as a body oil.  (The perfume is not as strong as say Nubian heritages co wash (which smelled like cheap perfume and liquor) it's a better fragrance and much milder.

These products are thick and better quality so a little goes a long way.
What's great is I don't have to remoisturize my hair during the week, my hair stays moist all week I get 4-5 days, I haven't tried a wash n go yet we'll see how it works.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Lucia (Jul 5, 2017)

I tried this method works good, quicker than s&d method.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 5, 2017)

Henna body art quality no metallics 3 hours
http://www.mehandi.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=124

Cleanser: Shikaiaki paste I didn't make a thick paste I made it thin almost like a thick tea that helps it rinse out easier especially when you have curly hair. 15-20m

Deep conditioner: Camille Rose Algae Renew 30m

Leave in: CRN Moisture Milk

Sealer: CRN Moisture Butter, coconut oil, homemade Shea mango butter mix on ends. (My ends were extra dry last wash day so I'm going overboard with protecting my ends).

I had to do some light dusting using MCs method above, I'm paying for over neglecting my hair. Good news is that my shorter hairs are growing out catching up to the longer hairs and my dry frizzy spot is getting better retaining moisture Ive been using more product there than the rest of my hair lately.
My hair feels great, moisturized and soft.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 8, 2017)

You guys my hair came out so nice today (well yesterday). Here's what I did:
1. Pre poo with Oil mix for several hours
2. Shampoo w/ Maui Moisture Hydrate 
3. Condition w/ Maui Moisture blue bottle
4. DC w/ MM Hydrate DC w/ low heat (30 mins)
5. Detangle, lightly rinse out conditioner
6. Style with SM Curl enhancing smoothie and Ecostyler and air dry

I think SM smoothie was the real game changer. It made my curls more defined and somehow caused the gel to not dry hard. My hair is super bouncy and soft.

Overall my hair is recovering from the protein overload. I'm still getting a few little broken ends but it's improved from a few weeks ago. Also, I did a mini length check and despite the setback, my hair is still growing out pretty well. My shortest layer from my December Devacut, which was APL, is now at BSL and the majority of my hair is around hip length. For now my plan is to keep trimming at HL until my shortest layer at least hits WSL.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Lucia (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Lucia (Jul 12, 2017)

Dee Raven said:


> You guys my hair came out so nice today (well yesterday). Here's what I did:
> 1. Pre poo with Oil mix for several hours
> 2. Shampoo w/ Maui Moisture Hydrate
> 3. Condition w/ Maui Moisture blue bottle
> ...



Sounds like you're making good progress. 
How's the curl enhancing smoothie ?  Is it mousturizing, curl clumper?


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2017)

Daina said:


> I've been wanting to try that Ouidad your review has given me the push I need! Sounds like your hair had a fantastic spa day.


Be ready  to spend some $$ most of they're products are really good so it's worth it.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 13, 2017)

Lucia said:


> Sounds like you're making good progress.
> How's the curl enhancing smoothie ?  Is it mousturizing, curl clumper?



It feels moisturizing and the clump is noticeably better for me than the Paul Mitchel The Detangler, that was my former love. And as I mentioned the gel dried soft using the curl enhancing smoothie. 

I did have a learning curve with the CES though, I threw the my first purchase away a few years ago because it felt greasy. On a lot of Youtube videos, girls would shellack it on, but when I tried it, it was greasy. Now I apply just a little to each section and rub it in until I can feel that the hair is coated.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2017)

"So you can smooth down the edges you do have left, and grow back your non existent edges" Not funny but funny


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2017)

Dee Raven said:


> It feels moisturizing and the clump is noticeably better for me than the Paul Mitchel The Detangler, that was my former love. And as I mentioned the gel dried soft using the curl enhancing smoothie.
> 
> I did have a learning curve with the CES though, I threw the my first purchase away a few years ago because it felt greasy. On a lot of Youtube videos, girls would shellack it on, but when I tried it, it was greasy. Now I apply just a little to each section and rub it in until I can feel that the hair is coated.



Thank so I may have to revisit it.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Lucia (Jul 15, 2017)

Fake it till you make it!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 16, 2017)

That huge jar of eco styler gel Jeweliana has in the video posted right above!  
That was so cute and easy. I like that braided pony tail as a great protective style. In addition, it will help you get the "feeling" of what it is like to have that length of hair, into your mind. If you can see yourself and actually feel yourself with that length of hair, I think it helps you in selecting and doing the right things to get your own hair longer. Loved.THAT.Video! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 16, 2017)

Still growing. I am officially 3 inches from tailbone!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 16, 2017)

@Lucia you're using henna?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 16, 2017)

For about a month I've been co-washing daily with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa conditioner. I pour in a little castor oil & shake. Since day 1 til now I notice less strands in the shower; like 15 or less. And when styling I notice about the same 15 or less strands. My hair appears a tad thicker also


----------



## Lucia (Jul 17, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Lucia you're using henna?



Yes I'm back to using henna and other ayurvedic powders as pre poo masks. 
It's really helping with getting my hair back on track. When my hair was its longest I was a faithful Ayurveda user and I got results.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 17, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Still growing. I am officially 3 inches from tailbone!



Congrats! 
 
Keep growing you're almost there.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 17, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> That huge jar of eco styler gel Jeweliana has in the video posted right above!
> That was so cute and easy. I like that braided pony tail as a great protective style. In addition, it will help you get the "feeling" of what it is like to have that length of hair, into your mind. If you can see yourself and actually feel yourself with that length of hair, I think it helps you in selecting and doing the right things to get your own hair longer. Loved.THAT.Video! Thanks for posting!



 That huge bucket of eco styler. 
Yes, great idea. It's a good hair growing hack if you do it right and don't damage or neglect your real hair underneath.
When I used to do weave installs, the length of my weave/wig was around waist length soon after I actually got to that length with my real hair, coincidence? I'm Going to try and do Jewlianas style and see if that works.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 19, 2017)

@ Lucia can u please post your henna regimen? And what other ayurvedic powders do u use?


----------



## Lucia (Jul 19, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Lucia can u please post your henna regimen? And what other ayurvedic powders do u use?



I don't have a set schedule for henna just when I need it which is around every 2-3 months or so. It helps keep my hair strong and I have less breakage shedding, splits SSKs when I do regular henna and Ayurvedic treatments. With Ayurveda you have to know which powders do what and is that what you need. Its imoirtant to keep the proper balance of strength and moisture when using Ayurvedic powders. It's like protein moisture balance 

Henna: 2 Lemons squeezed strained
Hot water or Rooibois tea I use the tea water to make the henna.
Body art quality henna of your choice. I get mine from mehandi.com no metallics so you can use conventional hair color over it but I would deep condition a lot.
Mix into a thick paste, get the lumps out
Let it sit in covered bowel overnight.
Use from roots to ends add extra henna on ends
Cover with plastic cap
Sit under heat cap for 1 hour or leave it in your hair for 2-3 hours no heat.
Rinse well
Deep moisturizing conditioner under heat cap or steamer for 30m
Leave in products and Style

For my pre-poos I do 2 different methods paste or tea.
The straight paste instructions are in the box. Just boil water mix into a thick paste, let cool then coat scalp massage, then coat hair then let sit on hair for 15m then rinse out, condition.

Tea: I just boil water mix the powders until smooth, let cool then strain, pour over hair rub into scalp squeeze excess wait 5 minutes then rinse out. Then condition or deep condition.

Notice I always condition or DC after these Ayurvedic treatments unless I'm using Ayurvedic oils because I basically use straight henna. I don't add yogurt or do a lot of stuff some other people  do because I don't need it, it's just extra work and doesn't give my hair the full potency of the herbs which is what I want. For teas or pastes  I also never mix more than 3 different Ayurvedic powders in 1 mixture, cause that could actually harm your hair (overload) or cancel out the effects you want. Now if you need the extras in your Ayurvedic mixes so your hair doesn't dry out please do what works for you.
I also use Curlyproverbs version of using henna or Ayurvedic teas in spray bottle as a strengthening spray. See her video on YT on proper way to use this spray tea.

My Fav Ayurveda Powders (on rotation)
Henna
Cassia
Brhami
Bringaraj
Amla
Shikaikai
Fenugreek
Wow! That was long


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you @Lucia I really appreciate you sharing your ayurvedic regimen & knowledge. 

In my ayurvedic stash I have:
*Cassia
*Shikaikai
*Amla
*Bhrami
*Bringaraj
*Tulsi

I'm gonna purchase more & henna for the first time. 
Maybe today I'll mix amla, bhrami, & bringaraj together as a gloss. 

Do you use ayurvedic products/mixes daily?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 20, 2017)

For those who have curly hair, do you believe in really purchasing curly hair styling products? If so what do you recommend for LOC?
I prefer natural/organic products. Thank you.

Also, what are your favorite deep conditioners?
@Lucia would a natural deep conditioner be fenugreek, Irish moss, & marshmallow root mixed together?

Before I kinda stopped purchasing deep conditioner & only used coconut oil & Trader Joes Nourish Spa Conditioner. But I haven't done so in a while


----------



## Lucia (Jul 21, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> Thank you @Lucia I really appreciate you sharing your ayurvedic regimen & knowledge.
> 
> In my ayurvedic stash I have:
> *Cassia
> ...



I use Ayurvedic oil every other day at least. The teas 2-3 times a week, henna/cassia 2-3 months.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 21, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> For those who have curly hair, do you believe in really purchasing curly hair styling products? If so what do you recommend for LOC?
> I prefer natural/organic products. Thank you.
> 
> Also, what are your favorite deep conditioners?
> ...



Marshmallow root and Irish moss pretty much are supposed to soften hair and give slip to detangling. The marshmallow root works better than Irish moss and Irish moss stinks  I don't know about mixing the fenugreek with marshmallow root though let me know how that works. I don't have time to make those from scratch it's a long messy process.

@Leo24Rule


 You should try some hair masques or deep conditioners even with ayurveda I still deep condition weekly.

For LCO Camille rose, kinky curly knot today, tgin
DC Camille Rose, tgin, ouidad. I'm going to try more DCs to have 2 more DC I know work for my hair in my product closet.
Argan oil, coconut oil, tgin oil, macademia oil, olive oil.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 21, 2017)

@Leo24Rule
Yes I believe in specialized products for curly hair most of what I use is specifically for wavy and curly hair the rest works for all hair types like oils or Ayurveda treatments. ETA: and regular moisturizing rinse conditioners like suave for cowashing cheaply.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 22, 2017)

With all this ayurveda talk, I decided to do a gloss yesterday with brahmi and amla powder. It worked out pretty well. It was strengthening, but less so than with a protein treatment. I'm really liking the idea that you can upgrade cheaper products to meet your specific hair purposes by just adding some additional powders or oils. And the gloss was SOOOO much easier then a full application.

Also, I noticed that my longest layer is now back to tailbone (Ya!), so I'll be trimming next wash day. Which reminded me that there is this video on trimming that I've been meaning to post.


I trimmed this way the last time I  cut my hair and I am in love. For those who don't speak Spanish, she first cuts the longest length of her hair wet straight, and she uses her fingers as the gauge for how much to cut. For her, she used three fingers , but when I trimmed I used two. Then she styles the hair. After it dries she goes through and trims the upper layers as needed for health and shape. I have tried cutting my hair in so many different ways over the years, and this is the method that makes me feel the most confident and makes the most sense for my hair.


----------



## keranikki (Aug 10, 2017)

As I was perusing the this thread, I found a post I made joining the challenge (back in 2015!).  I just rejoined LHCF two months ago and totally forgot about any of the challenges I was in.  Is it okay to join again @Lucia ?


----------



## Lucia (Aug 11, 2017)

keranikki said:


> As I was perusing the this thread, I found a post I made joining the challenge (back in 2015!).  I just rejoined LHCF two months ago and totally forgot about any of the challenges I was in.  Is it okay to join again @Lucia ?



Sure welcome back! 
although the "challenge" is more like checking in, support and accountability. Whatever goals you set for yourself that's what you check in with.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 5, 2017)

On July 16th, 2017, I posted in this thread that I was 3 inches from tailbone length. 

Now, I'm only 2 inches from tail bone length!!!!

 I was in Georgia, Alabama and Florida in some muggy, hot, humid weather and I have been plying my hair with shea butter. Also, I couldn't wash my hair for the entire month of August. I think my hair likes humid weather.

I'm going for tail bone by December 31st, 2017. If I got only one hair there, I AM CLAIMING IT!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 7, 2017)

@Lucia,

I haven't seen this lady's hair posted here. I'm a big fan of transforming hair from unhealthy to long. She looks as if her hair has always been this way. It's still quite lovely!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 27, 2017)

Well,
I found some hairs so long that they are BELOW my belly button. Yeah! 

I am a '*strand counter'* in that I claim a length even when it's just a *few hairs*. This is a first for me. I've seen my hair at the point right above and touching my belly button, and at the center of my belly button. I have never seen my hair grow and reach underneath my belly button.

I would attribute the gains to using a pure finger detangle method (no combing, no brushing at all) and using shea butter. These are the two main things I added to my regimen in December 2016.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 6, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @Lucia,
> 
> I haven't seen this lady's hair posted here. I'm a big fan of transforming hair from unhealthy to long. She looks as if her hair has always been this way. It's still quite lovely!



Thanks I hit that subscribed button so fast!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Chicoro (Oct 9, 2017)

The MAGNIFICENCE hits the screen at about @18:00 minutes. I believe her hair stretched is thigh length.


----------



## beauti (Oct 10, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> The MAGNIFICENCE hits the screen at about @18:00 minutes. I believe her hair stretched is thigh length.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 10, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> The MAGNIFICENCE hits the screen at about @18:00 minutes. I believe her hair stretched is thigh length.




Wow her hair has gotten longer. I believe she’s thigh length too.  Is she like waist or  hip length curly ? That’s the ultimate super duper hair goal.
I’m good when my stretched or straightened hair hits hip or tailbone.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 11, 2017)

@Lucia 
I think she's hip length curly!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 14, 2017)

*AHA!!!!!!!*

I noticed that Curlyproverbs has super long hair. She's in @Lucia 's siggy. I know that she is big advocate of ayurvedic  powders and processes. Then I discovered just now....that she is a huge *SHEA BUTTER* user! Her routine now falls in line with many other women I've observed, who have super long afro-textured hair. Her hair is not in the 4 range, but her processes fall in line like all the rest.

Around @3 minutes into the video she states that she loves Shea butter and that she only added a little to her recipe mixed and shown in the video because she had run out. Usually she adds about 3-4 tablespoons of Shea butter to her butter mixture shown in the video. * Aha!*


----------



## keranikki (Oct 14, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> *AHA!!!!!!!*
> 
> I noticed that Curlyproverbs has super long hair. She's in @Lucia 's siggy. I know that she is big advocate of ayurvedic  powders and processes. Then I discovered just now....that she is a huge *SHEA BUTTER* user! Her routine now falls in line with many other women I've observed, who have super long afro-textured hair. Her hair is not in the 4 range, but her processes fall in line like all the rest.
> 
> Around @3 minutes into the video she states that she loves Shea butter and that she only added a little to her recipe mixed and shown in the video because she had run out. Usually she adds about 3-4 tablespoons of Shea butter to her butter mixture shown in the video. * Aha!*



Shea butter is not my friend. It's too heavy. I'm going to try mango butter as a replacement.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 14, 2017)

keranikki said:


> Shea butter is not my friend. It's too heavy. I'm going to try mango butter as a replacement.



I think your hair *might *benefit better from a conditioning product (rinse out) containing dimethicone and behentrimonium chloride or dimethicone and behentrimonium methosulfate, high on the ingredients list.

I'm learning that when someone's hair doesn't respond well to Shea butter, they tend to have high porosity hair, which I see you've already noted in your siggy. In addition, those combinations I wrote out above seem to help one to gain and retain length. Lastly, that newer length sometimes reveals a hair texture change.

I'm assuming your hair is natural, right? I believe the Andre Walker TKO Ultimate Moisture Conditioner has those ingredients in the right place. There are others.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 14, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> *I think your hair might benefit better from a conditioning product (rinse out) containing dimethicone and behentrimonium chloride or dimethicone and behentrimonium methosulfate, high on the ingredients list.
> 
> I'm learning that when someone's hair doesn't respond well to Shea butter, they tend to have high porosity hair*, .



I can and will testify to all of this!  My hi-po hair rejected pure shea butter with a passion, but snuggled up quite cozily with the 'cones.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 14, 2017)

IronButterfly said:


> I can and will testify to all of this!  My hi-po hair rejected pure shea butter with a passion, but snuggled up quite cozily with the 'cones.



Thank you for responding to this and testifying! I'm sort of feeling my way in the dark. I appreciate the confirmation.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 15, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I think your hair *might *benefit better from a conditioning product (rinse out) containing dimethicone and behentrimonium chloride or dimethicone and behentrimonium methosulfate, high on the ingredients list.
> 
> I'm learning that when someone's hair doesn't respond well to Shea butter, they tend to have high porosity hair, which I see you've already noted in your siggy. In addition, those combinations I wrote out above seem to help one to gain and retain length. Lastly, that newer length sometimes reveals a hair texture change.
> 
> I'm assuming your hair is natural, right? I believe the Andre Walker TKO Ultimate Moisture Conditioner has those ingredients in the right place. There are others.



Yes, I am natural (color-treated). I will look for this product and check the conditioners I currently have. Thank you ma'am!

Edit: My Jason's Biotin Conditioner has behentrimonium chloride high on the list (2nd), while dimethicone is low on the list (16th). Nature's Gate Color Protect conditioner has behentrimonium chloride (5th) and dimethicone (12th) on the list. Do they need to be close together or at least in the top ten for the conditioner to be effective?


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 15, 2017)

keranikki said:


> Yes, I am natural (color-treated). I will look for this product and check the conditioners I currently have. Thank you ma'am!



Okay. If you're color treated, that can definitely increase the porosity of hair. In fact, most times it does. When hair is color treated, it tends to have more of a negative charge than non-colored hair. The dimethicone is + charged (cationic) and loves to make contact with hair in those negative charged areas.  Dimethicone works better on colored hair than on non-colored hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 15, 2017)

keranikki said:


> Yes, I am natural (color-treated). I will look for this product and check the conditioners I currently have. Thank you ma'am!
> 
> Edit: My Jason's Biotin Conditioner has behentrimonium chloride high on the list (2nd), while dimethicone is low on the list (16th). Nature's Gate Color Protect conditioner has behentrimonium chloride (5th) and dimethicone (12th) on the list. Do they need to be close together or at least in the top ten for the conditioner to be effective?



Ideally, yes.


----------



## Dee Raven (Oct 31, 2017)

My hair has been thriving lately. I don't see broken pieces anymore so and I'm doing really good with PJism. I now only use 1 shampoo and 1 conditioner. If I want to make the conditioner a protein treatment, I put some brahmi powder in it. I've also been clarifying at least once a month which I never used to do, but I think it is helping.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 31, 2017)

Dee Raven said:


> My hair has been thriving lately. I don't see broken pieces anymore so and I'm doing really good with PJism. I now only use 1 shampoo and 1 conditioner. If I want to make the conditioner a protein treatment, I put some brahmi powder in it. I've also been clarifying at least once a month which I never used to do, but I think it is helping.



Congratulations! That's a huge accomplishment to stop breakage, even if  its broken '_pieces'_. Here's to retention and getting to super long lengths! You are on your way!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2017)

Good Evening Ladies. Haven't been in this thread for a while but I have been taking great care of my hair and even got heavily into clay washing/conditioning and ayurveda powders and oils.

When I got home about an hour ago, I decided to do a 10 minute scalp massage with CP Ayurveda Growth Oil, followed by 5 minutes of inversion. My hair still feels wonderfully soft so I probably won't moisturize it tonight but will save it for after I spritz with CP Ayurveda Tea Rinse. .


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 2, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Good Evening Ladies. Haven't been in this thread for a while but I have been taking great care of my hair and even got heavily into clay washing/conditioning and ayurveda powders and oils.
> 
> When I got home about an hour ago, I decided to do a 10 minute scalp massage with CP Ayurveda Growth Oil, followed by 5 minutes of inversion. My hair still feels wonderfully soft so I probably won't moisturize it tonight but will save it for after I spritz with CP Ayurveda Tea Rinse. .



I'm still buzzing about those 2 gorgeous pictures you shared for your 'look for the day'. Movie star beautiful! Are you going to share those photos in this thread? After all, they are protective styles which help you grow your hair long!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 2, 2017)

I cannot wear wash n' go's, twist outs or braid outs because my hair gets horribly tangled. Every time I wear any of those three (3) styles I lose ENTIRE, WHOLE CURLS! Sometimes, I lose entire curls just because my hair somehow got tangled from a protective style.

_I *used to lose* _a couple of these entire curls every 2 months. The incredible thing is since I started my *no- comb *process and added Shea Butter to my routine, I've only lost one (1) curl this year in 2017 [which is down to 1 from 14 of them per year]!!!

I'm starting to shore up or tighten up all the ways I'm losing and breaking off hair. I'm hoping to be solidly at tailbone in 2018.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2017)

Per @Chicoro's request 

Me wearing my new protective style this month. It's called Las Jaden by Vanessa


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 2, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Per @Chicoro's request
> 
> Me wearing my new protective style this month. It's called Las Jaden by Vanessa



BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 2, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Per @Chicoro's request
> 
> Me wearing my new protective style this month. It's called Las Jaden by Vanessa


Where do you think you are going young lady? Lol you look goood!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Where do you think you are going young lady? Lol you look goood!


Thanks hon


----------



## Lucia (Nov 3, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> *AHA!!!!!!!*
> 
> I noticed that Curlyproverbs has super long hair. She's in @Lucia 's siggy. I know that she is big advocate of ayurvedic  powders and processes. Then I discovered just now....that she is a huge *SHEA BUTTER* user! Her routine now falls in line with many other women I've observed, who have super long afro-textured hair. Her hair is not in the 4 range, but her processes fall in line like all the rest.
> 
> Around @3 minutes into the video she states that she loves Shea butter and that she only added a little to her recipe mixed and shown in the video because she had run out. Usually she adds about 3-4 tablespoons of Shea butter to her butter mixture shown in the video. * Aha!*



It’s funny you mention that I use Shea butter in the winter the ivory soft kind it’s easy to use or mango or Aloe Vera butter, I’m using more oils and butter blends makes a nice penetrating and sealing oil all in one. I use it on my skin too.
Now I use Shea avocado oil blend and of course I’m a big Ayurveda user.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 4, 2017)

So I’ve had a set back due to stress and no time to indulge my hair. I had a lot of shedding, breakage and had to cut a lot of ssks and splits.
My hair did grow back to 1 inch shorter than it was before on the sides where I vigourisly cut last time in June 2017.

So now I PS my hair in low manipulation styles loose buns and hiding my hair under wigs. (Pic in avatar bun with added curly hair) Fake it till you make it! 
I have full access to my hair to take care of it and let it breathe every day when I’m home  and will continue my regimen.
My goal is to get pass WL fast and keep growing.

Fav products are still Camille Rose, Kinky Curly, eco styler (limited use) 
Suave cheap conditioners for CWs, castor oil or curls blueberry edge control or design essentials edge control instead of eco styler
Homemade Ayurvedic oil,  homemade Shea avocado oil blend
Henna treatments to strengthen hair
Aphogee protein treatment and light protein spray
Trying out tgin and, Ouidad DC, Devacurl products to see if they make my staple rotation list.
No heat, or indirect limited heat when needed bonnet dryer or diffuser, switched to soft brush, and goat hair baby brush for baby hairs.
Clarify with acv and water dilution, or Devacurl buildup buster if needed, and I’m giving shampoos the boot they just aggravate my hair and make it dry and frizzy even non sulfate ones. 


New winter regimen 2017

Using Shea avocado oil blend instead of straight butter
Homemade Ayurvedic oil blend for scalp, oil and massage w scalp invigorator 3 x a week, inversion method
Hiding my hair for PS
Co washing the same
DC more often with heat cap or steamer
Clarify when needed

~~~~~~
Old winter regimen
All Butta Regimen 
Since 8/2015

Pre: homemade Ayurvedic oil mix weekly or DC 1x a month or when needed

Cowash:  1-3x wk (winter) every other day-daily in summer any cheap but good suave or tressemme conditioner

Seal: LCOB* or LOC method
w CRN Jansys MM or Coconut water DC
homemade oil then CRN Moisture Butter or Homade butter mix

DC & Clarify: 1-2x a month

Styles: wng braidouts ponys buns or Baggie buns
Still working on getting a good twist out  

Styling Products: whatever I used to LOC in the moisture
Curls edge control
Giving eco styler a long vacation

*LCOB method (phrase I coined in my fotki-that I stumbled upon trying to tweak my regimen last year late 2013 early 2014?? ish
b/c below zero Arctic winter was drying my hair out )


----------



## Lucia (Nov 4, 2017)

Curly hair goals!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 4, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Per @Chicoro's request
> 
> Me wearing my new protective style this month. It's called Las Jaden by Vanessa



Nice wig, looks natural.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 4, 2017)

Lucia said:


> So I’ve had a set back due to stress and no time to indulge my hair. I had a lot of shedding, breakage and had to cut a lot of ssks and splits.
> My hair did grow back to 1 inch shorter than it was before on the sides where I vigourisly cut last time in June 2017.
> 
> So now I’m PS my hair in low manipulation styles loose buns and hiding my hair under wigs. (Pic in avatar bun with added curly hair) Fake it till you make it!
> ...



I'm sorry to hear about your hair set-back. Those are never fun, but they are always informative in that they let us know what our hair likes and doesn't like.  More importantly, I hope the stressor in your life has been minimized. Take care of you! 

Your new regimen sounds like a good, well thought out hair plan and process for the Winter! I used to live in Cedar Rapids, IOWA, and along with that snow that came halfway up the front door, was the Arctic winter cold as well. Are you covering your head from door to door, meaning when you leave the house, to get into the car, to get into work and back again?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 4, 2017)

Lucia said:


> It’s funny you mention that I use Shea butter in the winter the ivory soft kind it’s easy to use or mango or Aloe Vera butter, I’m using more oils and butter blends makes a nice penetrating and sealing oil all in one. I use it on my skin too.
> Now I use Shea avocado oil blend and of course I’m a big Ayurveda user.



The more I look at Shea butter, the more I'm starting to be convinced that it truly is a magical ingredient.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 4, 2017)

*I'm a Shea Butter Hater and Lover!*

Today I took out my braids. My hair looked dull, coated and dry and it felt hard. The culprit: Shea butter! 
Now I remember why I hated Shea butter in the past. It does NOT work for my hair in loosened styles. But it works like magic for my braided protective styles! I will continue with it.

I was sitting down with one of my braids loosened. While seated, some of the hair touches the top of my thigh.  Let me be real, about 5 strands! Those little 5 strands count, though. 

I have no memory of  ever having my hair being long enough to touch my leg while I was seated. I really think it is because of the Shea butter. 

Shea butter still gets a 9/10 from me. It makes my braids gorgeous, moisturized and lush and protected and tangle free! That in turns helps me to gain healthy, length. 

So my 'AHA' for today is that I can't use shea butter for loosened hair. But that I can live without those styles anyway. My favorite styles are braids and heat-straightened, loose pressed hair.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> *I'm a Shea Butter Hater and Lover!*
> 
> Today I took out my braids. My hair looked dull, coated and dry and it felt hard. The culprit: Shea butter!
> Now I remember why I hated Shea butter in the past. It does NOT work for my hair in loosened styles. But it works like magic for my braided protective styles! I will continue with it.
> ...


I would imagine that the inversions helped as well @Chicoro. Doing those seem to be the only thing that helped my length to go beyond what I thought was a terminal length at APL for my hair. I managed to get to BSL and was heading to MBL when I last checked before I gave myself a much needed cut. I am giving it another go.

By the way, congrats on your new length achievement.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 4, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *I would imagine that the inversions helped as well *@Chicoro. Doing those seem to be the only thing that helped my length to go beyond what I thought was a terminal length at APL for my hair. I managed to get to BSL and was heading to MBL when I last checked before I gave myself a much needed cut. I am giving it another go for it.
> 
> By the way, congrats on your new length achievement.



Me and those 5 strands of hair, thank you! I agree with you about the inversion.

I treat inversion  like a dirty secret, in that I don't acknowledge it.  I'm confused about  inversion. I started it because of your gorgeous results. I trust you. And for the most part, I do it pretty faithfully. The practical part of me wants to be able to pinpoint how, when and why inversion helped me, but it doesn't work like that. And I knew that before I started as you all schooled me on how to determine if it were working or not.

BUT, here in lies my conflict. In August, I did nothing except ply on Shea butter to my hair. I skipped doing inversion and even washing my hair.  Prior to that, I didn't notice too much growth. But when I came back to my home in September, or October, I realized that I had a whole 1 inch of growth.

This is the reason why I like changing only 1 thing at a time. To better be able to identify what is responsible for a benefit or a problem. 

So let me revise it and write down my processes thoroughly and correctly!
My growth has come from:

10 months of inversion (5 minutes per session, for 7 days in row)
Shea Butter use
No combing method
Thank you for keeping me honest @Aggie !


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Nov 4, 2017)

@Chicoro  Can you detail how you apply your Shea butter. Do you apply a gulp to one section and then braid or do you add little amounts to your fingers as you braid? Also how much would you say you use on each braid? Do you ever go over an already braided section with more Shea butter for added protection?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 4, 2017)

Kay96 said:


> @Chicoro  Can you detail how you apply your Shea butter. Do you apply a gulp to one section and then braid or do you add little amounts to your fingers as you braid? Also how much would you say you use on each braid? Do you ever go over an already braided section with more Shea butter for added protection?



Hey,
Yes, you know I write book long posts. Of course I can detail it!

I run my braid under warm water and soften the hair. I unbraid my hair and apply more water, tap the roots with gel, then I apply about 2 teaspoons of Shea butter from root to tip. I may dip in my jar and hit my ends again and coat them until they are straight from all that greasy butter!

When I was first starting to incorporate Shea this year, I would go over the braided hair with more Shea butter. But my hair likes to unravel and loosened hairs were being tangled around my braid with that way. So, now I just unbraid the whole braid and re-do when I want to add more Shea butter.

Applying Shea butter to my hair is such a pleasure in itself, I re-braid my hair every day sometimes just so I can goop on more Shea butter!


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Nov 4, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Hey,
> Yes, you know I write book long posts. Of course I can detail it!
> 
> I run my braid under warm water and soften the hair. I unbraid my hair and apply more water, tap the roots with gel, then I apply about 2 teaspoons of Shea butter from root to tip. I may dip in my jar and hit my ends again and coat them until they are straight from all that greasy butter!
> ...


Thank you for the detailed response. It’s always a pleasure.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Me and those 5 strands of hair, thank you! I agree with you about the inversion.
> 
> I treat inversion  like a dirty secret, in that I don't acknowledge it.  I'm confused about  inversion. I started it because of your gorgeous results. I trust you. And for the most part, I do it pretty faithfully. The practical part of me wants to be able to pinpoint how, when and why inversion helped me, but it doesn't work like that. And I knew that before I started as you all schooled me on how to determine if it were working or not.
> 
> ...


You're welcome hon. I am going out to look for shea butter today but if I don't find any, I will add it to my list of products to purchase this month. I believe I have a tiny bit of refined shea but not unrefined in my stash. I don't know if refined is as good - it probably isn't, so I will get what I feel is best for my hair growth efforts. I believe this aids in preventing the hair from breaking off.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 4, 2017)

Aggie said:


> You're welcome hon. I am going out to look for shea butter today but if I don't find any, I will add it to my list of products to purchase this month. I believe I have a tiny bit of refined shea but not unrefined in my stash. I don't know if refined is as good - it probably isn't, so I will get what I feel is best for my hair growth efforts. *I believe this aids in preventing the hair from breaking off.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, it does.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 4, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your hair set-back. Those are never fun, but they are always informative in that they let us know what our hair likes and doesn't like.  More importantly, I hope the stressor in your life has been minimized. Take care of you!
> 
> Your new regimen sounds like a good, well thought out hair plan and process for the Winter! I used to live in Cedar Rapids, IOWA, and along with that snow that came halfway up the front door, was the Arctic winter cold as well. Are you covering your head from door to door, meaning when you leave the house, to get into the car, to get into work and back again?



It’s a little discouraging to not be where I know I should be, but I know it will grow back.
Thank goodness all my stressors have been resolved and I now have that time to take care of myself like I did before all these changes. 
@Chicoro 
Thanks for caring and  great advice as always. 
You’re always lifting your fellow women up in the hair game, I really appreciate it and please never stop being you.

1 of of my stressors was moving south to a warmer climate, I used to live in Illinois.
No cold arctic winters with several feet of snow here, just humidity and rain and little bit cold like 50’s F. (To other people who live here it’s cold, to me it’s a little bit cold  )
That’s why I’m not using straight butters and blending them with oils so there not as heavy and I’m not using as much to get the moisturizing effect. Also I’m almost 100% sure I have low porosity hair so it will help with absorbstion, I can still use a soft butter instead of gel on the length and ends over a creamy leave in that’s what I used to do.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 4, 2017)

Glad you accomplished your goal @Lucia. Congratulations on the move!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 4, 2017)

@Chicoro 
Here’s another woman who’s big on butters.  Modern Mrs Huxtable


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 4, 2017)

Lucia said:


> @Chicoro
> Here’s another woman who’s big on butters.  Modern Mrs Huxtable



Lucia, I just read the brochure in your siggy.

It is really blessing me, because I struggle some with balancing being my real self in a relatable way and being a representative for God. I'm still working it out, but your brochure gave me encouragement and a nudge. I'm actually sitting here tearing up, this has been such a weight on my heart.

And, oh: Godspeed with your hair goals! You're getting there, for sure.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 4, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lucia, I just read the brochure in your siggy.
> 
> It is really blessing me, because I struggle some with balancing being my real self in a relatable way and being a representative for God. I'm still working it out, but your brochure gave me encouragement and a nudge. I'm actually sitting here tearing up, this has been such a weight on my heart.
> 
> And, oh: Godspeed with your hair goals! You're getting there, for sure.



Just take it 1 day a time, like the serenity prayer says, you will get there
Thanks and your welcome. Godbless

Btw I like your product stash pics 
How do you like that soultanics oil? TIA


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 4, 2017)

Lucia said:


> Just take it 1 day a time, like the serenity prayer says, you will get there
> Thanks and your welcome. Godbless
> 
> Btw I like your product stash pics
> How do you like that soultanics oil? TIA



I like the prepoo oil a lot. However, I have found that creamier substances are better for me for detangling. Nice quality oil, though.

Their Knot Dressing oil smells divine! If I weren't using the DIY CurlyProverbz oil, I would probably be using the Knot Dressing oil.

Thanks. Yes! He'll get me there.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2017)

I just applied and massaged my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil for 5 minutes, moisturized my ends with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Inverted for 5 minutes.

Day 5 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2017)

I just applied and massaged my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil for 5 minutes, moisturized my ends with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Inverted for 5 minutes.

Day 6 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2017)

No oil tonight but did a 2 minutes scalp massage with 5 minutes inversion.

Day 7 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2017)

Tonight I:

Just finished massaging some Curly Proverbz Ayurveda Hair growth oil on my scalp and pre oiled the length to green house effect while I sleep tonight. 

Tomorrow I will be:

Pouring the herbal paste left over from my henna tea rinse on my scalp in the shower in the morning. 
*Cowashing* it out with Joico K-Pak Color Conditioner
*Deep Conditionin*g with SSI Peach Conditioner
*Moisturize* with APB Cupuacu Avocado Moisturizer
*Style *3 big plaits and wear my wig for the day


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 11, 2017)

Lucia said:


>



love her hair! ...subscribed


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 12, 2017)

For my longest braid, I  took my hair loose, wet it and stretched and measured it.  It's about 24 inches. Although this is long, it didn't seem to gain that much length in 2017. That's okay because I did a transition of my hair routine and hair process. 

I realize that my hair is thickening up at this newer length. I'm at the thickening stage.  My hair drops in length and gets longer, then stays at the length and waits for the rest of the hair to catch up to the length and thickens.  That can last anywhere from 3 to 8 months.  

I may not see any new length until April to June 2018.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 13, 2017)

Last week I: 
Scalp massage and inversion w Ayurvedic oil, then moisturize w Tgin butter or CRN Milk or butter, seal w Shea avocado oil blend nightly (I don’t undo my braids unless they unravel) 
Co washed and DC 1 time 
usual moisture seal routine, then air dried in loose braids
PS under wigs


----------



## Lucia (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Lucia (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Chicoro (Nov 20, 2017)

Gorgeous women and I love her hair texture. I believe her hair is tailbone length.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Chicoro (Nov 23, 2017)

Tailbone length: Thick and Full!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 3, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> On July 16th, 2017, I posted in this thread that I was 3 inches from tailbone length.
> 
> *Now, I'm only 2 inches from tail bone length!!!!*
> 
> ...



In September I was 2 inches from tail bone length. Today, on December 3rd, 2017, *now I am only 1 inch from tail bone length!!!!!! *WE counting strands, not bulk, ya'll!

Recapitulation:

July 16th, 2017- 3 inches from tail bone length
September 5th, 2017  - 2 inches from tail bone length
December  3rd, 2017 - 1 inch from tail bone length
Here's what's 'inconsistent'. I started with hair at 21 inches in the back in January 2017. Now, 12 months later my hair is 21.5 inches. AND, I gained 4 inches, but not in the back, but in the crown. Yet, the progress to tail bone is being 'measured', by pulling  the hair in the back of my head.

*The 1 inch from tail bone is there for sure*. The measurements of the length and growth amount may be what I miscalculated. I don't know, though.

I'm going to measure 1 more time to see if I actually reach tail bone length by December 31st, 2017.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 4, 2017)

Grazing tailbone. You can go to 14:24 to see it in its full glory.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 4, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> In September I was 2 inches from tail bone length. Today, on December 3rd, 2017, *now I am only 1 inch from tail bone length!!!!!! *WE counting strands, not bulk, ya'll!
> 
> Recapitulation:
> 
> ...



 you’re almost there I’ll be waiting for update pics congrats


----------



## Lucia (Dec 4, 2017)

To good to be true? Possible or not?


----------



## Lucia (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Sosoothing (Dec 4, 2017)

I have finally hit mid back length after realizing I needed protein more often and more protective styling.
@Chicoro how do you soften your shea butter? I bought a tub and it's yellow and hard at room temperature. Should I microwave or heat it? TIA.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2017)

I am interested in people who have difficulty gaining length even when they:

Deep condition
Stop using heat
Stop coloring or relaxing
Begin protective styling
Stop cutting their hair
And still had difficulty growing their hair, yet they found a way. My focus is on techniques and processes to gain length on afro-textured hair, specifically hair in the 3 to 4 range [ I hate hair typing], that responds and grows based on a PROCESS that is repeatable and can be transferred to other people. Most importantly, I am interested in processes and procedures people develop to gain length on their hair that are based on knowledge and understanding.

That *52 inches video *in post #866 contains none of what I have mentioned.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2017)

Lucia said:


> you’re almost there I’ll be waiting for update pics congrats



Thank you for the congratulations!

It's only strands @Lucia . Although, I *am* a believer in the idea that if *one* strand can get to a certain length, the rest of the hair can, too.

The great thing for me is that I understand the process for gaining tail bone length on afro-textured hair. I started out with a theory. In practice, the results have proven my theory to be correct, true and workable for me. I don't even need to see if the process works for other people. That is because I know it does. The reason being I created and refined this tailbone growth process based on observing about 10 other people's processes. Some go as far back as 5+ years from Fotki members to people I've seen on Youtube today. So, I know it works!

In addition to this, the science I have in my head, as it relates to hair growth, substantiates the process as well. I just didn't 'see it' before. Now, I see it.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 5, 2017)

Sosoothing said:


> *I have finally hit mid back length after realizing I needed protein more often and more protective styling.*
> @Chicoro how do you soften your shea butter? I bought a tub and it's yellow and hard at room temperature. Should I microwave or heat it? TIA.



Congratulations on your progress! That is absolutely wonderful. The advice I tell everyone is, without mixing it with an electric mixer, your shea mix is very likely to FAIL. Period.

If you don't have an electric mixer to mix down your Shea butter mix, your mix will never come out buttery and light. A blender, or a stick blender, or hand mixing, a a fork  or a food processor will not work. The first step of the processes is to ensure that you can mix down your blend with with an electric mixer.

I take my Shea butter at room temperature and add coconut oil and olive oil. That' all you need. Additional oils are optional. Then I blend with the the electric mixer. When the color gets lighter and the texture changes to fluffy, it's ready. The only time I heat Shea over hot water is when it is grainy.

This is some Senegalese Shea butter I found in the beauty supply. I added coconut oil nd olive oil and whipped it 1x and it was still grainy and the same texture and color you see in the first photo.

So, I took the bowl and melted it down completely over some hot water. Then, I put it back in the fridge to harden it. Then I took the harden butter and added a bit more olive oil and whipped it again. The grease you see in the bowl is more olive oil. Within seconds, it turned the white color and got fluffy.

In general, most Shea butters will turn to the white fluffy stuff after being whipped 1x. I talk about it in more detail in the post below:

*Shea Growth and Retention Regimen 2015 , Posts # 403 and #404
*
https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ion-regimen-2015.742385/page-14#post-24404699


----------



## Sosoothing (Dec 5, 2017)

@Chicoro thank you. I'm sure I can find an affordable electric mixer on amazon.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 5, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I am interested in people who have difficulty gaining length even when they:
> 
> *Deep condition*
> Stop using heat
> ...



These are three things I am focusing now.  I already don't use direct heat very often (maybe 5x per yr max), but I definitely slipped on DCing and protective styleing for the past 3 years and my hair has suffered.  I am trying to find a balance between low manipulation styles and protective styling.  So far wearing hair out 3days a week and then PS the rest of the week until wash day has been what I have been doing.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 5, 2017)

I have an electric mixer used just for shea butter and I have a whole bag of shea butter. I will be whipping up a batch with ayurvedic oil


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 5, 2017)

You know I'm really looking forward to the end of the year when everyone posts their updates. I just bought a new blowdryer because I'm going to flat iron for the first time in two years, gosh maybe three. Where does the time go? The only thing I'm worried about is that I have been dealing with anemia for the past few months and I think I've been losing hair. It feels thinner. But I'll find out in a week in a half.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 5, 2017)

Dee Raven said:


> You know I'm really looking forward to the end of the year when everyone posts their updates. I just bought a new blowdryer because I'm going to flat iron for the first time in two years, gosh maybe three. Where does the time go? The only thing I'm worried about is that I have been dealing with anemia for the past few months and I think I've been losing hair. It feels thinner. But I'll find out in a week in a half.



If you do turn out to be suffering from anemia don’t sleep on it people have lost massive amounts of hair from not knowing or treating anemia deficiency.  Look at sista with real hair on YouTube she overcame it. Hope it’s not too bad.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 5, 2017)

#DEEP #Deepconditioning #deepthoughts


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Dec 6, 2017)

@Chicoro Another long haired lady that uses Shea butter:


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 17, 2017)

Welp, it was much better than I thought. Trimmed about 1 - 1.5 from the bottom. When I rewash, I'll trim the ends of my layered hair. I blowdried with that revlon brush and it worked so well. I was able to do it in four sections in about 30 minutes. Ya! In the pics you'll see the before and after trim shots, plus my ends after the trim.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 17, 2017)

Dee Raven said:


> Welp, it was much better than I thought. Trimmed about 1 - 1.5 from the bottom. When I rewash, I'll trim the ends of my layered hair. I blowdried with that revlon brush and it worked so well. I was able to do it in four sections in about 30 minutes. Ya! In the pics you'll see the before and after trim shots, plus my ends after the trim.



Congratulations @Dee Raven ! Let the band play: 

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLL! 

*@Dee Raven is at tailbone, ya'll!!!!*  She has made it to a *'hair'* milestone goal. Tailbone is one of THE BIG ones and one of the more elusive ones.


Look at the length and THICKNESS of that hair. It came out lovely! You haven't straightened your hair in about 2 to 3 years, you say?

Your ends look like a huge bushel of full, glorious hair. I know you mentioned up thread that you were experiencing some health issues. Your ends look very, very good.

Okay, you know the obligatory question and response session is coming. Can you tell us:

What is your regimen, please?
What daily style, or protective style do you use?
Your trimming schedule?
Do you use any butters or oils?
Do you have an ends routine?
Do you use protein for your hair?
How long did it take you to reach this length?
What is the name of the brush or tool you used to blow dry your hair in 30 minutes? Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 17, 2017)

Soaring Eagle said:


> @Chicoro Another long haired lady that uses Shea butter:



I posted her in post #860. She is talking about her hair journey from short to long. Yes, you are right, she definitely uses shea butter!


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 19, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations @Dee Raven ! Let the band play:
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLL!
> 
> ...



Thanks, Chicoro.

Here are some answers.

What is your regimen, please? KISS - Wash (saponized argan oil or Ouidad shampoo) DC (Don't have a fave) Detangle and style into wng (leave in and ecostyler gel), about once a month I like to do a clarifying and protein treatment, I've been using either rhassoul clay, DevaCurl Build up buster (which I've been liking a log recently) and then deep condition no heat with Ouidad curl recovery meltdown (This combo I highly recommend).
What daily style, or protective style do you use? Wng
Your trimming schedule? Every 5 - 6 months
Do you use any butters or oils? I've avoid oils now. My hair is pretty fine, and oil can start to build up really quickly on my hair. Some of the products I use might have oil, which is why the once a month clarifying treatment is really important.
Do you have an ends routine? No
Do you use protein for your hair? Ouidad curl recovery mask (this is the easiest protein treatment I've ever done. Technically it's called an elasticity treatment, but my hair loves it. I think particularly since my strands are fine.)
How long did it take you to reach this length? I'm not sure. I've been bouncing between HL and TBL for the last couple of years. I've been dealing with anemia, bad products (oil buildup and dryness) and a need for variety (got a DevaCut last year) which has meant that I've kept cutting back to hip and regrowing. Something interesting that I had never really thought about before is that having longer hair does expose health changes in a more dramatic way. I noticed several bloggers mentioning the changes in the hair after bouts of post partum, anemia.
What is the name of the brush or tool you used to blow dry your hair in 30 minutes?

Here is the brush. I decided to try it after her demo.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 19, 2017)

@Dee Raven ,
Thank you for taking the time to answer all my questions regarding your lovely hair and phenomenal length. Congratulations to you once again! I know I'm definitely inspired by your results.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Lucia (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Lucia (Apr 8, 2018)

There’s no English version but it’s her HHJ


----------



## Lucia (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Lucia (Apr 9, 2018)

So this weekend
I pre pooed with Maui moisture shea masque (purple jar) ion dry hair overnight. That’s stuff is amazing for regular cheapie drugstore brand and smell yummy. Don’t sleep on some of these cheap products everything doesnt  have to be Deva this, Ouudad that.

In the morning I did a coconut oil scalp massage and coated length covered with plastic cap let that sit for 2.5 hours then last 30 m used a heating cap then co washed it with tgin rinse out and leave in conditioners mixed together
Finger detangled then followed with wide tooth comb
Rinsed with warm to slightly cool water.
Sprayed with aloe Vera juice, my own butter mix concoction then braided it up and done.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Chicoro (Apr 28, 2018)

33 inches


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Apr 28, 2018)

I’d like to join!

*Start Date: 
About five years ago*
I haven’t cut my hair since I grew it out from chin length
*End Date: *
Probably not for another 2 years so I’m going for the diamond I suppose 
*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: *

*Classic*

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal: *

Full knee length

*What or who inspired you to go for this goal ex: a picture of celeb, YT, someone on hairboards, blogger etc (post links):  *

It was mostly dreams I used to have as a child
*Regimen:*

It’s very very simple. And it tends to change with the season or how I’m feeling.

Spray roots with diluted shampoo, rinse, condition. I do that every other day since I compete in sports and I’m always sweating

Deep condition 2x times a week alternating between moisture/protein, or I give my hair a soak for 30 mins in peppermint rose water

Seal as needed/oil ends

ACV rinse as needed
*Extras to help get to goal faster:*

It’s not so much for faster growth, but it’s to keep my scalp calm from all the sweating I do. I just make a peppermint coconut oil mix to apply to my scalp whenever I’m having a bad case of the itchies and to curb any dandruff or excessive shedding.
*What you will do once you reach goal: *

Probably get bored with my new length and want to grow it longer.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Apr 28, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> 33 inches


Is that you?!? Awesome!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 29, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Is that you?!? Awesome!!!



No, that lovely lady is not me! I do love her hair, though. I am a huge, huge fan of hers. She has incredible hair. And she is so very generous with her information.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 29, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I’d like to join!
> 
> *Start Date:
> About five years ago*
> ...




You may want to check out the thread for Hip and tailbone length hair, too! I am sure they would love to have you there as well as here.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/hip-tbl-beyond-challenge-2018.801937/


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Apr 29, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> No, that lovely lady is not me! I do love her hair, though. I am a huge, huge fan of hers. She has incredible hair. And she is so very generous with her information.



Oh okay. I still love your hair in your Avatar though.

I checked out her channel, and I absolutely love her hair! It’s so beautiful, and she’s very informative.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Apr 29, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> You may want to check out the thread for Hip and tailbone length hair, too! I am sure they would love to have you there as well as here.
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/hip-tbl-beyond-challenge-2018.801937/



Sure thing! I’ll hop on over and look around. Probably just gonna lurk and what not lol


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 29, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> *Oh okay. I still love your hair in your Avatar though.*
> 
> I checked out her channel, and I absolutely love her hair! It’s so beautiful, and she’s very informative.



Thank you! There's plenty of my hair around on this board but not much of it heat straightened. I haven't straightened my hair since September 2014, in about four (4) years. I think I'm due for a press soon.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 3, 2018)

I'd like to re-join!

*Start Date: *
I've always been a natural. Starting this challenge as of yesterday as it was the last time I picked up the scissors lol
*End Date:*
The duration of this challenge, 'til I grow to my desired length, fo'eva

*Hair Length Goal for this Challenge: *
BSL curly

*Ultimate Hair Length Goal: *
MBL curly

*Regimen:*
Weekly hot oil treatments and deep conditioning treatments
Henna glosses bi-weekly
LOC method
Protective Styling

*Extras to help get to goal faster:*
Take daily Andrew Lessman's: Aloe Vera, Marine Collagen with MSM, Hair Skin & Nails along with a multi-vitamin and protein shakes, increase water intake, eat healthier, exercise, and incorporate scalp massages.

*What you will do once you reach goal: *
Continue to longer healthy growing.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2018)

*Tomorrow I will be:*

-Shampooing with Hairveda Deep Cleansing Shampoo
-Protein Deep Conditioning with Hairveda Step 1 Methi Sativa Tea Deep Protein Masque
-Moisturizing DC with Hairveda Step 2 Methi Sativa Tea Moisture Conditioning Milk
-Leave-in with Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Leave-in Conditioner

-Later I will be moisturizing and sealing with SCurl Curl Activator Moisturizer and my DIY Shea Butter Blend.

-I thought it still had Komaza Care Protein Conditioner but turned out that I used it all already


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 5, 2018)

All week I've been moisturizing my hair with water and leave-in conditioner and keeping it up in a little bun due to my short hair cut.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 12, 2018)

Hair is soft and looks healthy, but I must admit I can't seem to stay away from the scissors.  1 hair out of place I HAVE to cut it! Please help me


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 24, 2018)

Haven't reached for the scissors!


----------



## Aggie (May 25, 2018)

*This week I will be:*

-Prepooing with JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Wash
-Detoxing with Nairobi Detox shampoo
-Coloring with henna
-Stand Alone Alfaparf Bond Rebuilder followed by the Scalp and Fiber Restorer to normalize the pH
-Tea Rinsing with Horsetail, Hops, Rosemary and Sage tea under my deep conditioner.
-Deep conditioning with a combination of SSI Restore and Repair Hair Mask and SSI Curl Moist Conditioner
- Leave-in with Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Leave-in Conditioner
-Style will be bunning for the week.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 28, 2018)

So I've already cut my hair, but I swear everytime I wash my hair I find split ends. Now it may not be many, but makes me question what I'm doing wrong? My hair is soft & moisturized. Does anyone ever have the "perfect cut?" Am I alone in feeling this way?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 28, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> So I've already cut my hair, but I swear everyone I wash my hair I find split ends. Now it may not be many, but makes me question what I'm doing wrong? My hair is soft & moisturized. Does anyone ever have the "perfect cut?" Am I alone in feeling this way?


I don’t think anyone has the perfect cut. If you stare long enough, you’ll find something lol. You aren’t alone. If I look at my hair cut too long, I’ll start nitpicking lol.     Would it make you feel better if you trimmed some more?


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 29, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I don’t think anyone has the perfect cut. If you stare long enough, you’ll find something lol. You aren’t alone. If I look at my hair cut too long, I’ll start nitpicking lol.     Would it make you feel better if you trimmed some more?



Maybe it's because I have layers & not a uniformed cut.  Not intentional layers...I just cut off any damaged hair. Maybe if I had my hair all one length then I'd feel better. But I know I'm in the good because like I mentioned before my hair is moisturized & I'm having only small hair falls (shower/comb & barely any at all with daily moisturizing & sealing).


----------



## Lucia (Jun 2, 2018)

Ultimate hairgoals!!!
 


Ladies ^^^THIS is how you get a trim and keep your length,  if you want to be more precise or extra bring a tape measure they should trim little by little not chop a big chunk off then try and even things up.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 2, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> So I've already cut my hair, but I swear everytime I wash my hair I find split ends. Now it may not be many, but makes me question what I'm doing wrong? My hair is soft & moisturized. Does anyone ever have the "perfect cut?" Am I alone in feeling this way?


No one has the perfect cut that’s called a wig or weave it will be perfect day of and for 1-2 months after then hair will grow, wear and tear etc... 
unless you grow past your goals and then trim back then it will be almost perfect. Put the scissors down GF!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 2, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> So I've already cut my hair, but I swear everytime I wash my hair I find split ends. Now it may not be many, but makes me question what I'm doing wrong? My hair is soft & moisturized. Does anyone ever have the "perfect cut?" Am I alone in feeling this way?



Here is a web magazine (an issu magazine) about split ends by the creator of the Natural Haven Bloom blog: https://issuu.com/thenaturalhaven/docs/naturalhavenmagapr

I think it will really comfort you! I have been newly concerned about split ends  due to seeing the extent of my split ends after a 5 month period. I'm doing a personal mini 3-month challenge to try to minimize them. But I'm glad I read the Natural Haven issu (web magazine) about them. It helped me chill out a bit. Lol.

I hope the web magazine is helpful. If not, charge it to my head and not my heart. Lol.

Take care, lady!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 2, 2018)

I’ve been trying to rinse or cowash daily and deep condition weekly or bimonthly to up my moisture and growth retention. 

Last night I massaged and oiled with coconut oil then baggied  overnight. Today I deep conditioned with true intense treatment mask on damp hair for 30m under heat cap, cowashed with Aussie Moist I didn’t rinse out all the conditioner oiled with my Ayurvedic oil mix, then castor oil and Shea butter on the ends.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 22, 2018)

The last couple weeks I've been co-washing every other day or every 3 days for moisture. It's summer; I'm not gonna be too hot in this CA weather. I feel when the temps are 90* and up having a wet scalp/hair helps alleviate some of the heat.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2018)

Just massaged some of my diy blend of Follicle Care Scalp Drops on my scalp followed by moisturizing and sealing with SCurl Moisturizing Spray, B&B More Moisture Cream and sealed with my DIY SB Blend.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 8, 2018)

Scissors have been laid to rest lol. My hair is doing good. I can't complain for I'm liking and enjoying the benefits of henna and Youtuber Curly Proverbz hair regimen.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 9, 2018)

I’ve been all over the place this last week. 

I’ve been installing box braids with my own hair hoping to keep them in for 2 weeks, and I can never seem to get passed a week or five days without having to take them down and wash. My scalp can’t handle infrequent washing. So I’m gonna go back to four pigtails, or two English braids. 

I had a mishap with my mom trying to cornrow my hair for the 4th of July, and lost almost an inch worth of hair after a small micro trim, but to be honest I can’t even really tell, so I’m not gonna dwell on it. I haven’t trimmed or cut my hair whatsoever for the past 3 years. 

I’ll post pictures eventually lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 9, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I’ve been all over the place this last week.
> 
> I’ve been installing box braids with my own hair hoping to keep them in for 2 weeks, and I can never seem to get passed a week or five days without having to take them down and wash. My scalp can’t handle infrequent washing. So I’m gonna go back to four pigtails, or two English braids.
> 
> ...



@Bold I have been thinking about this lately, not trimming my hair for a year or so. My ends are just fine because I do not wear my hair out at all, I do not straighten or blow dry. I do nothing to damage them so why should I trim? My last trim was April 1st. So I think I will join you in this aspect.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 15, 2018)

I love wearing my hair out; it's much more voluminous, thicker, and I like the shape I gave myself with the hair cut.  I feel more confident being natural as I see progress in my hair journey.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 24, 2018)

People are just now noticing I cut my hair and are complimenting me on not just the cut in how I framed my face, but the thickness of it all. So the scissors have definitely been put away for a while now and I'm just embracing and loving my hair. I'm 100% natural as I don't want to wear wigs or any extensions...I truly love my hair now


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 2, 2018)

Did a weekly hot oil treatment and washed my hair with Not Your Mothers Shampoo. Will put into 2 ponytails and then take down later for girls night.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 6, 2018)

Just about a month since my lastest trim.

Been participating in the damp Bunning Challange. Fairly simple. Other than that I’ve just been ignoring my hair.

Hold up...I forgot to do that introduction thingy. 

***************


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 6, 2018)

Lucia said:


> *State your challenge goal Bronze, Gold, Platinum, Diamond (you can change this status at anytime) *
> 
> Diamond. I’ve gone years not trimming I’ll probably do it again.
> 
> ...



Continue to become lazy and just throw my hair up in a bun for months at a time.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Sep 15, 2018)

I've been slacking on the ayurvedic glosses, oil treatments, and deep conditioning but I'm still LCO and using the Curly Proverbz tea spritz along with the oil.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 16, 2018)

Ive been trying to co wash daily but it doesn’t happen everyday most times it’s every other day. The seasons are changing slightly so that means dry hair so I’m still doing weekly or bi weekly hair masks or deep moisturizing conditioners.  I don’t do wash n gos most styling is 2-4 pokahantas braids after some leave in cream or oils butter  and hiding my hair under some really pretty wigs. No gel no fancy stuff. I’ve been retaining max length I got back the leangh I lost from breakage plus a little extra. My goal keep growing until I hit my hip length goal stretched.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 16, 2018)

*Tonight I:*

-Massaged my scalp with Bambu Invigorating Scalp drops for hair growth. Love these drops a lot.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 18, 2018)

If you want to just get to the length check already it’s at the
5:30 m mark.  I’m loving that twist idea though I might find a way to use it in my HMH routine.

Thigh length type 4 natural hair


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2018)

Last night I used my Baba de Caracol scalp drops and sprayed some bambu spray on my hair and scalp for strength.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Lucia (Sep 27, 2018)

#BIGHAIRdontcare


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2018)

Just finished massaging some Bambu scalp drops and jbco on my scalp. Also heavy sealed with Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer, Bekura Tonga Mousse, and BM Grease. My hair is very happy right now.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 9, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Just finished massaging some Bambu scalp drops and jbco on my scalp. Also heavy sealed with Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer, Bekura Tonga Mousse, and BM Grease. My hair is very happy right now.



@Aggie,

Congratulations on your big chop!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 9, 2018)

Lucia said:


> If you want to just get to the length check already it’s at the
> 5:30 m mark.  I’m loving that twist idea though I might find a way to use it in my HMH routine.
> 
> Thigh length type 4 natural hair



She has lovely hair.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 9, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> @Aggie,
> 
> Congratulations on your big chop!


Thanks @Chicoro. My hair is already touching my shoulder again and I don't have the shortest of necks, . I big chopped July 31st, this year. It's growing in pretty quickly which I'm grateful for.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 20, 2018)

Wow Congrtaz to Her!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2018)

Will you be starting a new challenge for 2019? Please tag me if you do. I could use this challenge in my life for next year since I have a cruise I'm going on in July 2019. Thanks in advance


----------



## Lita (Dec 30, 2018)

I hope this continues into 2019..Would like to participate..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 2, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Will you be starting a new challenge for 2019? Please tag me if you do. I could use this challenge in my life for next year since I have a cruise I'm going on in July 2019. Thanks in advance





Lita said:


> I hope this continues into 2019..Would like to participate..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Yes, we’ll just keep it going in the same thread there’s a lot of good info and inspiration here.
Just list your current length situation, hair goals sophist ir long term or both and how you plan to get there regimen, products, ps, vitamins, and what level of accountability check ins you will do.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 2, 2019)

So ladies I’m doing an accelerated hair growth challenge for 3 months it’s the new year let’s kick start our hair growth for this year.  Please check in with starting stats, regimen what you will do to accelerate your growth in 3 months.
Check in minimum once a month.
I will post my starting stats in another post.
Ladies bring it!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2019)

*Tonight:*

-Prepooing overnight with JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Hair Wash.

*Tomorrow:*

-Shampooing with Keracare Detangling Moisturizing Shampoo
-Deep Conditioning with Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor (Protein)
-Followed with Kerastase Chroma Active Deep Conditioner (Moisture)
-Leave-in - Redken Extreme Anti Snap
-M/S SCurl Jherri Juice sealed with BM Grease and my Shea Butter blend


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2019)

Lucia said:


> So ladies I’m doing an accelerated hair growth challenge for 3 months it’s the new year let’s kick start our hair growth for this year.  Please check in with starting stats, regimen what you will do to accelerate your growth in 3 months.
> Check in minimum once a month.
> I will post my starting stats in another post.
> Ladies bring it!



Regimen: KISS and LCOB

Daily: Co-wash or mist, oil and massage scalp, My Daily sealing routine>> cream leave in (hair milk), creamy butter, seal hair and ends w/ light oil, then double seal ends w/ hair butter

Weekly: Pre shampoo treatment, rinse squeeze out water Then deep condition under heat cap, daily moisture and sealing

Monthly: Shampoo with mild sulfate free creamy shampoo or rinse with ACV water

Deep condition with heat cap 15-30m and Regular Conditioner Rinse
I always deep condition with heat or an extra towel to induce natural heating my hairs on the normal to low porosity. Side. 

Then follow with daily moisture and sealing routine without scalp oil and massage.
Henna when needed. I buy body art quality from mehandi
https://www.mehandi.com/

Favorite products currently in rotation: Camille Rose Moisture Milk, CR Moisture Butter, Mane Choice Hevenaly Halo Hair milk it’s thicker than CRMM, MCHH Pre-Shampoo <this 1 product made me buy her other products, it’s that good I’ve been sleeping   on MC products) MCAncient Egyptian Deep Conditioner (in the jar) MC Daily hairdress (mostly use on ends last 4 inches) heavenly halo oil serum, my homemade Ayurveda oil for fast growth, length and thickness, homemade lightweight sealing oil mixture.
Little to no straitening. My style is braided or twisted up under a wig or in a bun or ponytail, no wash n gos for a while.

I updated my length in my siggy I’m MBL-WL stretched, trimmed 0.5-1inch some places for knots rough ends and splits last week, I take viviscal and pre natals as my complete multi vitamin, liquid biotin (no break outs), green smoothies 5x a week, 1-2L of water a day.
Hair inspirations are Maryam Hampton, Amber Ansah, Natural Neiicey, Curlyproverbs, Melissa Denise, Organically Anna.


----------



## Lita (Jan 14, 2019)

I’m in..
Current length,growing out a short bob haircut..
Goal #1 get my hair length back/In avatar
Goal#2 Healthier,thicker,stronger,silkier hair 
Goal#3 Maintaining the hair length & continue to grow..

Using 
Henna/clay/Ayurvedic herbs
Chebe
Rice Water
DIY
Whipped Shea Butters
Hair pomades for scalp 
Serums
Oils to seal
Hair Milks
Keeping my hair moisturized when needed
Finger detangling

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2019)

Just heavy moisturized and sealed my ends tonight with Luster's SCurl Moisturizer, Dominican Magic Leave-in and BM Grease.


----------



## Lita (Jan 14, 2019)

Just applied some Baobab oil on my ends..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2019)

Used my herbal tea rinse this morning on my scalp, tonight I used on my hair - Luster's SCurl Moisturizer, B&B More Moisture Hair Cream, diy Shea Butter blend and Blue Magic Grease to seal tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2019)

This morning I poured my new batch of herbal tea rinse on my hair and scalp. 

This afternoon, I Heavy moisturized and sealed with SCurl Curl Moisturizer, B&B More Moisture, shea butter and BM Grease.


----------



## keranikki (Feb 20, 2019)

@Lucia 
I totally forgot about this challenge!  I didn't realize that it's been so long.  I just gained some new vigor after recently reaching APL (super excited).  Is it too late to join again?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2019)

keranikki said:


> @Lucia
> I totally forgot about this challenge!  I didn't realize that it's been so long.  I just gained some new vigor after recently reaching APL (super excited).  Is it too late to join again?


Congrats on reaching APL @keranikki. I know the feeling all too well. I'm on my 4th trip there this year. Next stop after reaching APL for the 4th time is BSB and this right here is my intentional last stop with my hair. Once I reach that, I'm looking to reach other goals that have nothing to do with hair.


----------



## keranikki (Feb 20, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Congrats on reaching APL @keranikki. I know the feeling all too well. I'm on my 4th trip there this year. Next stop after reaching APL for the 4th time is BSB and this right here is my intentional last stop with my hair. Once I reach that, I'm looking to reach other goals that have nothing to do with hair.



Thank you!  BSL is my next goal. I’m super excited. This is the longest my hair has ever been.


----------



## Lita (Feb 21, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Used my herbal tea rinse this morning on my scalp, tonight I used on my hair - Luster's SCurl Moisturizer, B&B More Moisture Hair Cream, diy Shea Butter blend and Blue Magic Grease to seal tonight.



@Aggie I have been using the BM grease & Shea butter to seal and this combo is really keeping the lower length of my hair healthy..Thank you for mentioning the BM I forgot all about that little charmer 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Aggie I have been using the BM grease & Shea butter to seal and this combo is really keeping the lower length of my hair healthy..Thank you for mentioning the BM I forgot all about that little charmer
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


You're quite welcome hon.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2019)

*This week I will be:*

-Prepooing with Chicoro's Moisture Drench Prepoo - AVJ, EVCO and EVOO
-Shampoo with Afro Love Mint Eucalyptus Rosemary Shampoo

-Protein Deep Conditioning with Natur Growth Bambu Nourishing Treatment
-Moisture Deep Condition with Afro Love Raw Honey and Shea Butter Hair Treatment
-Leave-in with IN Aloe and Hibiscus 

-M/S with CFCG Curl Moisturizer and Shea Butter/Blue Magic Grease
-Styling - Bunning with Wetline Xtreme Gel, MO Curling Custard.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 10, 2019)

keranikki said:


> @Lucia
> I totally forgot about this challenge!  I didn't realize that it's been so long.  I just gained some new vigor after recently reaching APL (super excited).  Is it too late to join again?



Congrats on reaching APL it’s a big one.
No it’s never too late. Just post your goals regimen products protective styles or hairstyles you use etc... and check in as often or not often when you want for accountability.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 10, 2019)

Heeeelllllooooo Ladies! 
It’s  been a minute.
Let me update
So I’ve added MC heavenly halo, MC moisture line and Naptural85s Butter and oil products to my staple rotation. I have seen some growth more thickness though his time around but noticeable length. No straightening still.
I am still PSing but I have switched to wait for it ...,






Crochet braids. YASSSS!!!!! HUNTY!

I stumbled upon one main YouTuber then a couple more who explained it and did tutorials. It’s been really good for me so far. I did my first install 8 weeks ago and just did my second install and I mixed two types of curls. I think my max time is 6 weeks the hair is still fresh soft and bouncy those last 2 weeks it looked good but started to feel crunchy. I will post the main YT below she just reviews the hair so she saved me a lot of time so I didn’t have to try different hairs to find ones that will last for weeks at a time and even if they get wet.





This can be done with straight hair packs too but that’s harder IMO.
Happy hair growing ladies.
My new install pics attached.


----------



## Lita (Apr 10, 2019)

Keeping the lower length of my hair moisturized and  finger detangling is really helping..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## keranikki (Apr 11, 2019)

Last year was all about finding my regimen and ensuring its simplicity. 

This year, it’s about tackling my shedding issue. I have always shed like a dog, but it has gotten worse. The shedding caused me to go back to my PJing ways to find a cure. I now have various products that I’m rotating, only to find out I’m deficient in Vitamin D   Like extremely deficient.... I am basically at zero (3 nanograms to be exact). 

I’m still at APL due to a much needed trim that took off about an inch. Since it took me 2 months to get back to APL, I’m assuming I grow .5” a month.  If this assumption is true, I should make BSL by December. 

I’ll post a regimen when I’m done tweaking it.


----------



## Lita (Apr 11, 2019)

@keranikki Wow..Sorry to hear that..I’m glad you found out..Once the vitamin D vitamins kicks in,your shedding should subside..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 11, 2019)

keranikki said:


> Last year was all about finding my regimen and ensuring its simplicity.
> 
> This year, it’s about tackling my shedding issue. I have always shed like a dog, but it has gotten worse. The shedding caused me to go back to my PJing ways to find a cure. I now have various products that I’m rotating, only to find out I’m deficient in Vitamin D   Like extremely deficient.... I am basically at zero (3 nanograms to be exact).
> 
> ...



Might want to check your iron (anemia will make hair shed and break) and vitamin  B results if it’s on the most recent report  Also moisture protein balance,  stress and high manipulation of the hair affects growth too.  HTH


----------



## keranikki (Apr 12, 2019)

Lucia said:


> Might want to check your iron (anemia will make hair shed and break) and vitamin  B results if it’s on the most recent report  Also moisture protein balance,  stress and high manipulation of the hair affects growth too.  HTH



Luckily, my iron is great. I working on the moisture part of the moisture/protein balance equation. The manipulation part is tough, since I workout. I’m going to evaluate my life this afternoon to see where any stress lingers. I don’t want to convince myself I live a stress free life, if I’m unaware of any unknown stressors. 

Thank you for your wonderful input.


----------



## keranikki (Apr 12, 2019)

Lita said:


> @keranikki Wow..Sorry to hear that..I’m glad you found out..Once the vitamin D vitamins kicks in,your shedding should subside..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thank you


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2019)

I've been using my growth serum on my scalp for the week so far and nothing on my ends - been too busy to do much else


----------



## Lita (Apr 14, 2019)

Stunna rice milk spray on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2019)

Massaged some Castor Argan Hair Growth Scalp Drops for a few minutes on my scalp for growth stimulation.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2019)

*Currently have some herbs steeping on the stove for my herbal tea rinse. In it I have:*

Rosemary
Lemongrass
HOPS
Black Tea (for hair growth stimulation from the caffeine)


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2019)

Tonight my own diy Fenugreek oil on scalp and Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer and shea butter on the ends of my hair.


----------



## Lita (May 8, 2019)

Spritz Stunna on my scalp & on top of that applied Fenugreek stimulating oil.

•Using a silk scarf at night & on top of that I put a cotton scarf on and it really seals in the moisture keeping my head warm...I remember doing this a couple of years ago & I got a good amount of growth quickly.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (May 10, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Tonight my own diy Fenugreek oil on scalp and Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer and shea butter on the ends of my hair.


Tonight repeated this ^^


----------



## Aggie (May 15, 2019)

Used some of my diy Fenugreeek oil on scalp and I used up a bottle of IN Aloe & Hibiscus Leave-in tonight as my cream moisturizer for tonight. 

No backups left of the latter and probably not a repurchase either. I liked it but don't actually NEED it.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2019)

This afternoon I made some herbal tea rinse tonight with HOPS, black tea and brahmi powder. This I will be pouring on my hair while in the shower. 

I also made some Fenugreek/AVJ tea rinse to spray my scalp and hair with for strength and moisture through the week.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 13, 2019)

Inspiration 


She looks like a real life Moana


----------



## Lucia (Oct 13, 2019)

Inspiration 



She looks like a real life Moana


----------



## Lucia (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 14, 2019)

I don’t know about that first video - blow dryer, hot comb AND flat iron? The results are pretty but I cannot imagine that she escaped heat damage from all that. 

They all have such beautiful hair.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Oct 15, 2019)

Washed with Africa’s Pride moisturizing shampoo, conditioned with SM 100% Virgin coconut oil, and deep conditioned with Bekura Beauty Caocao Bark Conditioning mask. 

Got caught in the rain yesterday, and my hat got completely drenched, but upon getting home, my scalp started to get really irritated, so I figured I’d wash it to get all the rain water, sweat, and dirt off my scalp.


----------



## Dee Raven (Oct 15, 2019)

There's a little more than two months until the big reveal, ladies. Anyone else excited to see our progress?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Oct 15, 2019)

Dee Raven said:


> There's a little more than two months until the big reveal, ladies. Anyone else excited to see our progress?


Ooooooooo meeeeee! I mostly lurk in here, but I’ve got tons of progress pictures stored in my phone.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 26, 2020)

Ladies New Year check in’s and updates please...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2020)

*Today I used:*

-Design Essentials Milk & Honey Neutralizing Shampoo
-Design Essentials Milk & Honey 6 in 1 Reconstructor
-Amika Triple Rx Mask (protein treatment)
-Amika Nourishing Mask (moisturizing mask)
-Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion Leave-in
*-Fenugreek Tea Rinse on Scalp as my growth aid
-Braided in 3 big plaits to style under wigs as my protective style for the week.*


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 31, 2020)

I decided I don’t want fairy tail ends after all.  So tonight, I chopped off about 4 inches of wispiness and semi-wispiness.  I like my hair to be more even as it makes it easier to comb and detangle and less likely to knot around itself.  Also, knowing what I’ve done to grow it long to the length I had, I know what I need to do to retain as it grows.  I also can gauge by how much the henna I put in grows out.  I have about a half inch new growth since I did it right before Christmas.  I figured I’d gain what I cut by August/September.


----------

